# SS Cat Chat Participants List and Likes and Dislikes thread.



## huckybuck

This thread is for those of you signing up to Cat Chat SS

*Parcels have started to be dispatched now. Just a reminder that if you can write on the outside of parcel it is for Pet Forums Cat Chat SS then recipients will know not to open it until the day itself. *

*Also just a reminder to please email me when you dispatch a parcel and also when you receive one so we can try to tally them up. *

Note we have extended the posting deadline to Friday 4th December for any one not super organised and efficient!!!

Please post the names of your cat(s) and their ages with a short list of their likes and dislikes.
Photos are always welcome.
Please also include a short bio of yourself with any likes/dislikes as well so that your SS can send a small gift if they so wish.

List of participants so far (I will try to update every couple of days once I've checked the email and paypal) with email received, paypal donation received and likes and dislikes posted...

Huckybuck
JaimeandBree
Shikoku
Clairescats
Vanessa131
Idris
Daisysmama
Oliviarussian
Popcornsmum
Shoshannah
Charity
Jumbu
Cava14una
Jellypi
Mudgekin
Britt
Sarahecp
GingerNinja
JTK79
Erenya
Ali71
Dumpling
Blue-bearUK
Alixtaylor
Forester
Zephodi
SusanM
Carly87
Ab1g41l
Jannor
Citruspips
Belgy67
Loroll1991
KCTT
Torin
Lunabuma
Chillicat
Bluecordelia
Catgeoffrey
Pear
Smoosh
Joy84
Moggie14
Treaclesmum
Izziestars
Jesthar
LizzieandLoca
Matrod
BumbleB
Azriel391


----------



## huckybuck

Huck (8)
Holly (5)
Gracie (1 1/2)
Little H (8 months)

All love their flying frenzy, anything with cat nip, valerian etc, cubes, balls.
Love treats especially freeze dried and sticks.
Happy to wear clothes.
Particularly fond of home made blankets and toys.

Mummy HB is 45 but thinks she's 18. Likes vintage 40s/50s, cats, tea, roses, crochet. No real dislikes apart from vanilla and cinnamon but doesn't have pierced ears.































The vital statistics!!

Little H, Huck and Grace are all very similar in size. Approx 16" neck to tail, 11" collar circumference and 18" chest/waist
Holly is a little smaller 1' neck to tail, 9" collar circumference and 16" chest/waist
BUT she can wear the same size as the others as she's very fluffy. 
Little H is still growing quite quickly and this tends to be in length at the moment.


----------



## Vanessa131

I'm Bronn and I'm 1, I will be 1 1/2 at christmas. I like the dogs food most, I love chasing things with feathers and things I can beat up like my kickeroo, I like dressing up and I'm addicted to natures menu treats, I perform tricks to earn them, I haven't tried a treat ball or puzzle. I'm not too bothered by catnip, I haven't tried valerian. I'm not overly fussy with my dinner but I don't like mackeral, but I love beef its my favourite after the dog food.

I loved being groomed, my favourite is mums tangle teazer. I'm very good at losing collars, my new record is 40 minutes, mummy likes reflective ones so when I sneak into naughty places at night she can see me. I also refuse to come in through the open back door because I'm too lazy to jump over the porch, so my bell tells mummy to let me in so I can shout at her until she feeds me. If shes not quick feeding me or giving me a cuddle I bite her, she says I need something called a muzzle. As I'm small i tend to need kitten collars as 21cm is the length I need.

I love chewing things! I have a cats meow but chewing the stick is my favourite, i also loke chewing straws.

I have a big brother called Barney, hes a toy poodle, I love him, I think he loves me too, even though he avoids me as much as possible, if I have a lead on he snatches it from mummy and runs around the garden dragging me around.

Despite my recent posing in a lovely dress I'm a boy.

I'm 26, I love anything cat related and things your average 70 year old likes. Fairly addicted to nail varnish and anything tea related. No allergies here (well apart from cats...) but nothing at all containing alcohol please. I also love Grantham ROCK a local cat rescue run in a lovely ladies house, I would be very happy with her receiving a small donation instead of receiving a physical gift or extra spoiling for Bronn.
http://granthamrock.co.uk


----------



## The Wild Bunch

*Daisy
*


Well madam D is 9 likes feathers, mad about catnip and anything that she can bat with her paw. Loves her creature comforts like her lazy days bed so fleecy blankets and soft things are always appreciated. She eats pretty much all ZP food gets cosma as a treat. Will go wild for dreamies. She is not much of a player as she thinks it is beneath her but catnip, valerian or silvervine filled toys do persuade her otherwise!

*Ernie
*


Ernie will be six months and will be raw fed so no special foods for him please. He likes balls, McDonald's straws and anything that causes chaos. I will update the thread when he has been with us a little while 

UPDATE: Ern loves feathers! He has killed our flying frenzy in less than 24 hours! Any feather wand toys, cat danglers or indeed a flying frenzy would be much appreciated. He loves bells too so balls that jingle etc would go down well. Crinkle balls, ping pong balls, flashing balls are all popular. Laser toys are enjoyed greatly and watching him chase the red dot is adorable. He has discovered the Kong kickeroo which helps me no end when combing his ruff! He likes the cats meow toy, Carly had one and he went mad for it, he loves his catit design circuit and has some little weaved mice with feathers that he throws in the air. He also has a play tent which he uses on a daily basis so a play tunnel would probably go down well.

Me: Jo and I'm 28. Love anything cat related, artisan items and anything unique. I do have pierced ears and like chocolate. I drink alcohol (some might say too much) anything we get will be gratefully received


----------



## clairescats

So the cats -

Wesley 3
Lola 3
Bert 2
Tink 2
Humpfrey 1
Gertie 1

Being as that they are all quite young still they enjoy playing. They love their flying frenzy and anything catnip/valerian. They like treats. Blankets are a hit. They will be pretty much happy with anything to be honest. They also really like cardboard scratching stuff.

Me: Im Claire im 30 and love anything cat related, all little nic nacs and handmade things are loved as well! Basically anything really.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Woo hoo, here we go!!!!

My two are Jaime and Bree, both 2 1/2. I'm adding pics for anyone who doesn't know them!

Jaime is my little cheeky man, clever but capable of being daft as a brush, always on the look out for whatever mischief he can get into next. A bit of a heffalump when he goes charging through the house! Has recently become a sooky boy, cosying up with me. He's a real sweetie pie.



















Little Miss Bree rules us all with an iron fist, she is a spoilt little madam! Dainty and elegant but can also have her daft moments - woe betide if you laugh at her though! Sweet and affectionate on her own terms, will demand attention if she feels this is lacking.



















Catnip, valerian and silvervine are big hits with both, the stinkier the better! (Though they haven't touched the silvervine sea grass toy I got them last Christmas, clearly not potent enough). Balls are ok but not fiddly tiny little toys as those just get ignored. They have a frenzy but only the feather attachment seems to be of interest of the ones we've tried. It would be good to try other attachments like the wriggly worm, they don't seem to like the ones that are just all fluff. They like shiny things. They do already have a Catit track and a Cat's Meow/undercover mouse. Both love snuggly blankets particularly woolly ones. The also both love cardboard scratchers.

We have never tried Boinks - I'm a bad cat mama lol!

Foodwise Bree is very fussy so probably best steer clear. Dreamies etc are a big hit with both

Me : I'm Lyndsey, 30, like reading, crocheting, anything cat related, handmade items, vintage/retro style things, chocolate, wine. Please no coffee, liquorice or smellies, I won't use them and they'll up up gathering dust until I eventually chuck them or give them to a charity shop.


----------



## Charity

Bunty (4) Topper (3)

Bunty loves treats, particularly Thrive or Nature Menu, fluffy mice or fish (seems to prefer fish), cosy blankets

Topper loves food, (anything will do but must be good quality ), balls, fishing rods or anything to tickle his tummy as he spends half his life on his back. He likes pens which he can throw off of high places.

Me, Charity, I'm early 60s going on 35 . I'm grateful for anything I can get nowadays but really like smellies, anything to do with flowers or gardening, milk chocolate (not dark as gives me headaches), books, cat related or otherwise, in fact, anything catty.


----------



## Shikoku

Gizmo - 6 years old.









Maddie - 3 years old.









Evie - 3 years old.







I have enough cats that everything and anything will be loved and adored, toys or treats so don't worry about what to get mine! They love trying out new things.
They all enjoy catnip, potent catnip/herb toys, anything with feathers, anything with ribbon or string, wand toys, boinks, laser pens, sisal toys, balls without the bells, toys that can be 'hunted', batted around the floor, chased or carried, cardboard scratchers, tents, blankets, cozy things all go down very well here 

Treat wise they adore pretty much anything although I do try to get healthier treat options, like thrive, cosma, natures menu and orijen but dreamies are dearly loved too. Happy to try them with other treats as well 

A little about me - My name is Charlotte and I'm 20, love anything and everything cat or animal related, love cooking, love smellies; one of my favourites are Lush and I have a slight obsession with stationary, lol! I just can't have any food or drink containing caffeine. My favourite colours are pastel and, or neutral colours but honestly you don't have to send me anything!

Anything we receive will be truly loved and appreciated. We will all be very grateful for everything and I will be sure to post lots of pictures of my lot enjoying their presents! xxxx


----------



## idris

Greetings








This is mischief







He will be 1 year old on the 15th of December
He is raw fed so no food please but any high meat content treat or dreamies will be scoffed enthusiastically. ( edit: apart from fish flavour )He is a junky for anything with catnip, he has not tried valerian but I'm sure that will also float his boat. He loves biting and kicking at the same time and any toy on a stick would go down well. He will play fetch and is very fond of his pom poms. He scratches the furnature, pulls wallpaper of the walls and shreds carpets. Anything really apart from cat food.

Me I'm 47 going on 12 and I love dark chocolate , Turkish delight, crochet, cats, art nouveaux and sparkly Christmas things. I hope this helps x

Edit I bought mischief Da Bird and he is crazy for it he plays until he pants so the wand is in the bag I'm sure he would love other attachments







x


----------



## oliviarussian

Mika aged 5 and Rosso aged 4 are very easily pleased, they like kickers, smelly toys, flying frenzy, treats, treats and more treats, things they can chase, pounce on and snuggle up in

Their Mum likes quirky, unusual, retro and handcrafted.... Oh and chocolate!


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn is a lively inquisitive cat! I'm sorry Popcorn is very fussy! She only eats Gourmet Solitaire Beef and Tomato or Duck and Veg or Gourmet a la carte Salmon and veg. She loves treats like Webbox sticks, Natures Menu freeze dry raw cubes, Dentabites and Dreamies.
Popcorn likes to be kept busy and loves anything she can do with her paw! She likes to play with active toys, to press buttons and hear animal noises especially cats!

She LOVES to get her her Flying Frenzy out of the cupboard and especially loves the bird attachments! 

















She loves to lay on cushions and likes kneading soft blankets!









Lick e Lix are Popcorns favourite treat! (Except the liver and milk flavour:Yuck!)









Cat in a box is Popcorns favourite toy because...









....There's a cat in there just waiting to come out!!! 

I am 35 yrs old but still live like I'm 18!  Please don't feel you have to buy me anything as just joining in SS is giving me so much happiness! But a little about me - I love crystals/gemstones, the colour pink, I collect gingerbread men, I like arty things, stationary, anything cute cat related and love Xmas!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

This is the inimitable Bagpuss, graduate of the ARC and your typical late-neutered tom cat. He is looking forward to shopping for his recipients!










He is 4-5 years old, an ex-stray who had a violent past before he was rescued by the ARC. His passion is food (any food) and he enjoys all toys including catnip. I'm always grateful for foody puzzle toys for him, particularly those that can utilise bits of chicken or wet food etc (I try not to feed him dry food). I'm not convinced he would wear a hat, but he'd wear anything around his neck like a little bowtie or a scarf etc, if you're the clothes-making type.  He already has zillions of beds though, and I'm worried that any more will go ignored by his Highness. Other than that he's pretty easy! 

Seriously, you don't have to worry about me, but if you really do worry about me:

Owner: Shosh, on this planet for three decades exactly. I love ANYTHING TO DO WITH CATS!  I'm a chocoholic (but, I must confess, I prefer cheap sugary stuff like Cadburys, Mars etc over Thornton's). I don't drink alcohol; love tea but hate coffee. I'm narcoleptic so anything to do with beds and sleeping is awesome. And I'm currently working towards my postgraduate qualification in Feline Medicine so anything that makes studying more cattish would make my day too! Alternatively, International Cat Care do some great work for cats and I support them fully; they always welcome donations.


----------



## jumbu

Lyra 1 1/2

Cat? Goat? Elephant?









A giant ball of fluff with all the grace and finesse of a flying brick. She will eat anything (including dry weetabix). She loves chicken wings and dreamies especially, although not the fish and cheese ones as those make her vomit orange chunks.

Hobbies are playing, playing more playing and maybe a bit of sleeping if we exclude eating. Her flying frenzie (and cheap knockoffs), ping pong balls, springs and straws make her go crazy. Soft blankets make her oh so happy. Occasionally Lyra likes to look at pictures of her sister Grace. Grace is far more dignified than Lyra. Lyra is okay with this. Dignity is boring.

Skills include having the worlds loudest purr, laying down loudly so as to wake you in the most adorable fashion. Skills do not include grooming. Grooming is for cats with no life.

Rafferty 1 1/2










Grooming is the only thing that matters.

Lyra will be groomed whether or not she enjoys it.









Immaculately presented at all times, the most distressing thing that could happen to Rafferty would be having a fur messed up. He is elegant, sophisticated and a tad silly. He hoards socks, loves dangly toys (when Lyra lets him play) and enjoys a good back scratch.

He thoroughly enjoys dreamies and most treats. The meat sticks go down particularly well. He adores the yogurt and cream lick-e-lix and we are pretty sure that these have gone someway to helping his bowel movements!

_At the moment Rafferty is enjoying a stay at Fitzpatrick Referrals after getting himself run over (quite a feat for an indoor cat!). He isn't allowed to run or jump at the moment and May or may not be incontinent. *No longer true*!!!! _Despite this he would be quite happy to receive all the valerian in the world so that he can roll in it and improve his current odour...

He loves feather toys and anything he can 'kill' but shaking it and 'breaking its neck'. Both love sisal scratching things.

The honorary cat: Buster 1

Blind, dim and convinced he is a cat: Buster is an albino New Zealand Wte rabbit who lives in the garden. He is best friends with Rafferty and humours Lyra's attempts to play. He lives outside full time and rarely uses his hutch (free range bunny). Like the MCs he is huge but considerably braver. He guards the property for the wimps cowering in the kitchen and will stand up to neighbouring cats.

The slaves: please don't feel you need to do anything for us

I'm 24 while OH is 28. We love our furballs, and are growing a human girl child for the cats. She is due to turn up on New Year's Eve so forgive us if we are a tad late in posting a thank you - it will come!

UPDATE: Rafferty is now home. He is on cage rest for now but will likely have some kind of lifelong confinement due to his incontinence.

Any toy that will mentally stimulate him would be wonderful. He is very very intelligent and quickly becomes bored. He is not particularly good oriented although this seems to have changed a bit since his accident. On a practical note he needs quite high doses of lactulose (the human kind) so that would be 'welcome'.


----------



## cava14 una

I share my house with Piper and Timothy

Brothers who were 3 at the end of June.


Piper has the black nose. He likes treats and snuggling up with me and running mad with his brother:Happy

Timothy is the more energetic he's killed a couple of flying frenzys but really likes them. Also obssessed with small mice which rattle.

Both love water enjoy taking pebbles out of my water feature.

As for me I like anything cat orrelated but would sooner money was spent on the cats:Cat


----------



## Jellypi3

Hello 

I'm owned by two fluffy terrors, Dante and Bea. 

Dante is 18 months old, and is a lovable clown. He is obsessed with string type toys, any sort of food, and his absolute favorite thing of all is his laser mouse pointer. He also loves his flying frenzy toy, although I may have misplaced it recently (i'm sure it'll turn up somewhere!). Dante hates being groomed, but apart from that he likes almost anything. 

Bea is also 18 months old. She is a very affectionate little cat, loving her cuddles. But she also has a playful side and is obsessed with rattly mice. She is also a huge fan of her dreamies (well to be fair she's a fan of any treat!). She also enjoys being groomed. She's not very keen on beef flavoured things though (except for raw beef itself!) and also doesn't like collars or harnesses. 

I'm 25 years old, and to be honest i'm not a fussy person. I can't drink any alcohol at the moment (currently 4 months pregnant with our first baby) but apart from that I'm not fussed


----------



## mudgekin

Here goes, we all loved SS last year and had a blast.

My two babies are now 18 months old, where has the time gone.

Skye, aka, Skye-blue

Likes, everything, if it fits into her mouth it's hers,
toys wise, frenzies, wands, anything on sticks,
Boinks
Anything she can chase.
Nekoflies
She works on the phrase "was it yours, it's mine now" or "it's mine, I'm going to eat it"
Treats, yes please
Food, yes, she puts her face in it and seems to just Hoover it up.
Her and Isla have very similar tastes

Dislikes catnip valerian and silvervine leave her cold
Everything else she is fine with.

Liks









Isla, or Isla buttons as she is known. Buttons gets her nickname from her likely button eyes. She is my little lady, she adores treats and head buts me from the back of my chair to tell me.

Likes, dreamies, Cosma, thrive treats.
She likes the Cosma food best of all.
Flying frenzy is a huge hit but she isn't a huge fan of the feather attachments but loves all the rest
Boinks,
Wand toys, wee leather type mice from zooplus,
Sisal mice is a favourite
Nekoflies

She doesn't react to catnip, valerian or silvervine.
Kicker toys
Rustling toys or bells









Me

Sadly I'm 56 and have very limited mobility which puts dancing out of the question so the ballet shoes were consigned to the bin. I look in the mirror and wonder who's reflection that is because I'm just 22 and a size 8, that lady is much older and heavier?
I detest marzipan and coconut and coffee sweets
I love handcrafted things, it is such a personal thing to get
I really am just grateful for anything.

Auntie M xxx


----------



## Britt

Pooh is four and a half years old, he is a former rescue who had been abandoned because Maroccan people pretend that having a cat when a woman is pregnant is bad luck 
I adopted him in April 2014 and he is now the king of the house/garden.

Pooh likes/dislikes
Catnip toys make him crazy but he is not too keen on the flying frenzy. He didn't try siovervine yet. Valerian is a no no (too stinky for both of us). He likes lasers. We avoid toys with feathers because of the risk of the feathers being swallowed.
He is on a rather strict diet (RC Gastrointestinal Dry moderate calorie) but treats are welcome unless they are Thrive because he doesn't like them. Vet's Kitchen treats seem to be his favorites. Any "light" treats that won't spoil his diet are most welcome.

Britt likes/dislikes
I don't drink coffee but I love tea.
I don't eat sweets but I love biscuits/crackers.
I love anything cat related and stuffed animals


----------



## sarahecp

Hello all 

I'm Frankie and I'm 10









I'm Seb and I'm 4









And I'm Roman and I am 2









We are all very excited about Christmas and Secret Santa 

We like all sorts of different things, cat nip, especially the strong stuff, Silvervine, Cosmic and Yeowww. Boinks, Flying Frenzy, feathers, toys to play fetch with and carry around, ones that move so we can chase and pounce on. Snuggly blankets to get cosy on and things we can scratch.

We love valerian but mum says no because it makes her gag :Vomit 
No food or treats for Frankie and Roman  Seb can have their share of treats  And we don't like anything with bells on.

Our mum is Sarah, she keeps telling us she's 21 again, she wishes! we know she is really 42 

She likes anything and everything cat related, home made things, dark chocolate, coffee, she loves hats, socks, scarves and bags. Her favourite colours are green, purple, grey and black.

She doesn't like Turkish delight or marzipan, smellies give her headaches and nothing with MSG in.

Our mum and us will be happy and grateful with whatever we receive 

xxx


----------



## GingerNinja

On the instructions of Mistress Huckybuck  here are our details...

Cats are Luna (3), Gipsy (7ish) and Ginkgo (3)























I struggle to get them interested in toys and they have completely lost interest in the frenzy  but Luna will chase the cheap zoo plus version which has lost all its feathers! She and Ginkgo do play with their senses play circuits.

Gipsy likes little foam balls to chase and Ginkgo likes smelly toys to roll around with 

I understand that this is not particularly helpful but we will be greatful for anything received and willing to try any toys that they might like to play with! Ooh just thought, they like their tunnel so would perhaps like something similar/play cube :Happy

ETA the little ones love Dreamies/meaty sticks but are really fussy food wise!

I'm Hazel and not important in this household! I really don't want anything for me but if you must..... I don't like sweets (apart from dark chocolate) and wouldn't really use smellies.
I love cooking and growing veg :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Dumpling

Ok, here goes!

Firstly we've got the lovely Hector, he'll be 2 this November.

Likes:
He loves his flying frenzy, loves anything with feathers, any wand or fishing rod style toys. Little toy mice (the smaller the better!) are always a big hit. Treats always go down well too, he really likes lik-e-liks and malt flavoured treats, but any treat is good in his opinion! Toys without stuffing are good because he'll eat stuffing if he can! He likes real fur toys too, like the frenzy flump.
Dislikes:
He likes most toys really, but he is very fussy with food (unless it's treats!)



Then we have Inca, she's around 4.

Likes:
Catnip, valarian, haven't really tried silvervine though. Unless they're catnip/valarian filled, she likes small, light toys as she's such a dainty little lady, she plays mostly with pipe cleaners and hair bobbles! She does wear jumpers to keep warm in the winter, so isn't adverse to dressing up!
Dislikes:
She has a very sensitive tummy so no food for her please.



Leela will be a year old next month, but acts and looks like a daft little kitten still!

Likes:
Everything! I've not found a toy Leela won't play with or a food she won't eat. She loves things she can pick up and run around with and really likes balls, especially jingley ones! She quite likes dressing up too, she's very weeny though, only 2 and a bit kilos.










And finally, my new boy, Percy, who's 2

Likes:
So far feathers/wands, catnip and igloo beds are a hit! He loves playing fetch, so small toys that are easy to carry are good, he really likes the flying frenzy too. He likes snugging up in blankets and furry/fluffy fabrics. He's ever so playful, I think any toy would go down well with him 
Dislikes:
Another one with a sensitive tum! He also shows no interest in treats, strange boy!










I haven't included Artemis and Athena as they are fully outdoor semi ferals who's favorite toys are the mice and moles that they catch and they view treats with suspician (I've used treats to lure them into the house to catch them for a vet visit before and I think they remember!). I hope you don't think I'm leaving them out, they just probably won't appriciate any pressies! They will get yummy turkey dinners on Christmas day though!

As for me, I'm Rebecca, I'm 26 and love anything cat related (especially Siamese cat related) and like herbal tea too. I keep chickens, love spending time in the countryside and I'm a keen horse rider too. I like chocolate and smellies and to be honest there's not much I don't like really!


----------



## JTK79

At the moment I am slave to just 1 cat 

Poppy she is 7, She isn't as playful as she used to be but still likes the odd ball and flying toy! She likes catnip not tried the others. Loves her food, treats and a cat nap 

I'm Jodie 36 and I like scented candles, chocolate, tea, cats and unusual gifts. Love Christmas and the colour red 

Hoping to have a new addition with us by the end of November  

EDITED to add we will deffinately have a new addition joining us  He is a lilac lynx ragdoll and will be 4 months old at Christmas x


----------



## Britt

I should probably write down all likes and dislikes of cats and slaves because by the time I get my recipients names this thread will be 50+ pages long


----------



## Erenya

*Darwin - 18 months*
AKA 'Lady Dar Dar', 'Baby Dars' or 'Banana Dars' (due to favoured long curved sleeping position)
































Darwin is a smart cookie, a petite little lady and nemesis of birds and mice everywhere. She also likes frogs, although who knows why, probably due to the way they go "SQQWWEEEEEEE" when she pokes them. Graceful and athletic, she can also sleep like the dead and would be unlikely to notice if a bomb went off outside the house. She is fearless. Nothing scares her (well, apart from small yappy type dogs and cars - and these are things I am glad she's scared of...) and nothing phases her. She wanders through life like a supermodel, utterly confident in her own wonderfullness and her ability to find frogs on a hot day in July.

She's terribly petite - 3.6kg and still in kitten collars petite - with a pretty little face and a prettier little miaow, she loves sleeping on your lap (probably cos it's warm) and having her chin scratched. She is a bit of a diva and will beat up the catflap when it's locked in a spectacular diva like tantrum. Darwin Purrs at everything

Specific Darwin likes
Warmth - laps, radiators, sunny windowsills, even under the covers in winter curled up by your feet
Feather boas and feathers generally

*Einstein - 18 Months*
AKA 'Captain', 'One Cup', 'FuzzButt' or 'Meow Meow Fuzzy Face'

































Bless our little boy, the name is clearly ironic. He's as tough as a marshmallow, as ruthless as a teddy bear and as quick as a traffic jam. Einstein does not do change. This is an understatement. Einstein likes to know what is what and that all is right in the world. If this is not the case he will sit on the nearest tall surface complaining LOUDLY and knocking things onto the floor.

Einstein like belly rubs. which is also an understatement. Einstein will lie on his back in the middle of the floor/garden/driveway just in case some is around to rub his belly. If he had his way we would employ someone full time just to rub his belly. It is an obsession. Einstein also like frogs and can occasionally catch his own, but more often he uses Darwin's frogs once she is done making them go "SQQWWEEEEEEE".

He's a big gentle softy who looks like a little cougar prowling round our garden but inside he's still just our soppy little boy

*Specific Einstein likes*
His Barrel - it is his and only his and Darwin is ONLY allowed on it if he is not in the house

*Them*
They're sporadically fussy with food - Schmussy whole food flakes are always a hit, as is cosma as a treat and miamor mild meal - they actually like most Miamor stuff. They also like treats (what cat doesn't), meat sticks are a HUGE favourite as are any freeze dried snacky type things

Neither of them are very bothered by catnip, although recently they did quite enjoy a cosmic catnip toy, so maybe I've not been buying the 'strong stuff' Velarian is hit and miss and I've never tried silvervine, so not sure. I am also sorry to say that I never got round to buying them a flying frenzy (bad slave) so I don;t know if they'd like that. they do like chase toys when they can be bothered..

Einstein will NOT wear clothes! Darwin is more amenable although I've not tried much yet. she is teeny tiny though 

*Us*
Both OH and I are 36 and are rather unfussy about most things. We like wine, chocolate, coffee, well, just food generally if I'm honest. I'm not big on floral scents, but I like most other things. I love scarves, have my ears pierced (lots of times) and like bold colours, reds, purples, teals and blue (although I HATE Navy - School uniform trauma..). I love reading (scifi and fantasy mostly) and anything cat related 

Just generally excited about the SS to be honest. I love buying people presents!!


----------



## Ali71

Hello!

Hubby and I share our house with Milo (7) and Suki (6). I do struggle keeping them interested in playtime for very long but they both like catnip toys and silvervine too. I'm afraid valerian wasn't as well received by OH!! They tend to be more interested in the string rather than the toy on the other end, so maybe they'd like ribbons? Milo is quite destructive when it comes to the Flying Frenzy feather-type attachments, but they both still play with the mouse one, despite it being detached from the wand some time ago. Food/treat wise neither cat is fond of beef or fishy foods. They both do like to snuggle, Suki in particular. They would be very grateful for anything that is received, our SS last year was so generous and the toys are still played with now!

As for me, I'm Ali, I'm 43 but don't feel or act it! I don't drink alcohol or coffee, but I do drink the occasional herbal tea. Love Lindor, anything cat-related, fridge magnets and I always have cold feet so socks are nearly always on the list at Christmas!


----------



## Erenya

huckybuck said:


> Happy to wear clothes.


@huckybuck could you let us know their sizes in case someone wants to buy Huck a Tux


----------



## huckybuck

Erenya said:


> @huckybuck could you let us know their sizes in case someone wants to buy Huck a Tux


Of course I will 
I just need to get the measuring tape out..and will probably have to update every week lol as I can't stop Little H and Gracie growing!


----------



## Blue-BearUK

This is Luna - or Luna Bear as I call her. She's my perfect little furbaby. She likes sleeping ALOT. She'll sleep anywhere.. table, chairs, fruit bowl, on the washing, on the bin, in a cardboard box, her tree... She loves her wand toys, especially ones with extra length. Can never have too many as they seem to brake quite easily. She's mad for her flying frenzy & laser pen! They're her favourite! She loves to sit by the taps & play with water. She will wake up by me shaking the dreamie bag. Her favourite food is thrive complete from Zooplus (all flavours). She likes anything that she can chase. She's especially fond of little balls with rattles/bells inside. She's extremely laid back for a kitten. She likes to play a little, a fuss, then back off to the land of nod! I can't really think of anything she dislikes to be honest.. She's not fussy!










I'm Natalie, 25 (soon to be 26) I live on my own with my 2 young boys (age 2 and 4) and little Luna. I like anything cat related. I'm especially in love with British Short Hairs. I'm a magpie and like anything that shines or sparkles. My favourite colour is purple. I love taking photo's and have thousands upon thousands. And of course I treasure anything that is handmade and unique.

I'd just like to thank everyone on this forum who has been so welcoming to me. This is a fantastic place and I'm so glad I found it  thank you all x


----------



## alixtaylor

*Vivi
1 Year & 8 Months Old*
LIKES: Crinkle balls, pom pom balls, kong refillable catnip toys, boinks, tunnels, play cubes, feather wands and any attachments for da bird or nekoflies. Anything he can carry around or play fetch with! Any treats, but preferably high meat content ones.
DISLIKES: Larger toys that he can't carry, sisal toys and laser pens.

*









Luna
3 Years and 3 Months Old*
LIKES: Valerian toys, Plague Rats, larger catnip toys, Ethical Pet Colourful springs, scratching pads, any attachments for da bird or nekoflies. Only likes Thrive treats.
DISLIKES: Toys that aren't stuffed full of cat drugs ha. No food as she has IBD and is very fussy!










*HUMAN/SLAVE*
I'd rather the money was spent on my furbabies, but if anyone does want add anything in for me, I'm 27 female who eats/drinks almost everything. Happy to receive anything cat related! I love crafting and craft related things and also a big reader.


----------



## Forester

*Dylan*










Dylan is 3 years old. He's a sweet gentle affectionate boy who is easily pleased. He would be perfectly happy with a piece of newspaper to lie on, cardboard to tear up or wrapping paper to " kill".

He likes anything containing catnip or valerian ( hasn't tried silverine ), and anything with real fur or feathers. Da bird sends him wild ! He enjoys playing with balls as long as they are small and soft enough for him to pick up. Sometimes I think that there is a retriever in his ancestry somewhere. The " spongey" balls are his favourite. Likes fishing rod toys. He likes most things to be honest but nothing can beat a cardboard box which he enjoys jumping over as well as destroying.

Dislikes, nothing really ,however food / treats are best avoided . He has lifelong digestive issues and is currently only allowed to eat grain free, single protein , lamb based foods/treats.

Me, I'm 60 .That can't really be right as I was 22 not long ago. All I want/need is for Dylan to stop vomiting and to see him happy but no one can make that happen. If you insist on getting something for me I love anything cat related, socks ( my feet are large, size 8 LOL ), needlework. Not keen on smellies, for some reason many react with my skin and end up smelling like , well not what they should smell like.


----------



## Zephodi

I'm not even sure I'm allowed to post in Cat Chat, I'm sure my babies transform into elephants when I'm not looking and none of them like Dreamies! Very fishy!








*Zephyrus:*

I'm just over a year old and love running around the house like a looney. Momma thinks I'm an elephant and not a cat, so I think she needs a pair of glasses for Christmas.

LIKES: Dried chicken/fish treats, *all* the cat drugs (don't tell momma), smelly feet (please remove any socks and shoes before sending ), anything with feathers and anything by Webbox.









*Morpheus:
*
I'm nearly 4 months old and I adore my little sister and big brother, even if they don't appreciate me sitting on them.

LIKES: Anything my siblings are playing with, Lick-e-Lix, anything with feathers, chase games, grab boxes, kickaroos, toys on the cat tree.









*Pandora:*

I'm also nearly 4 months old and far more dignified than my big brothers (but even though I sound like a grumpy little bugger I really do love them and like to play lots!).

LIKES: Hidey holes, small toys that can be carried, chase games, wands, any treat Zephyr is eating, wand toys, momma's hair (cut it while she's not looking though, she might try to chop off a limb or two).

None of them have dried food or snacks that are similar to it but they'll really be happy with anything! As for me, I'm a 24-year-old Dutchie in the UK and not bothered about getting anything, but if you would like to, I love anything to do with BSH, smelly candles and anything that can be eaten (love certainly goes through my stomach) .


----------



## Susan M

*Annelis is 6 


Orphelia is 2

*
The spotties have similar likes, they love stinky toys, the smellier the better! They adore feathers, crinkle balls (especially silver ones  ), snuggly things, kickers, they love the Flying Frenzy, the original feathers and wormy are the favourites, but anything goes!
Annelis likes cardboard scratchers.
Orphelia loves her boinks to cart around the house screaming at me to play fetch with her! And feathers like the Frenzy standalone toys.

They're mostly raw fed, but aren't fussy with food at all, they'll eat any treats especially freeze dried and meaty things like Natures Menu meaty things, but anything goes, I have a a gannet here! They like food puzzle toys.

*Baby Belle will be almost 7 months at Christmas 

*
She is much more into toys than the spotties, hurrah! She loves balls, little rattly mice, things like skinneez mice, cardboard scratchers, crinkle balls, boinks, catnip toys! Whoever said kittens aren't effected by catnip, I've witnessed many teeny kittens going mad for it! Not sure on other stinky things, but she loves the spotties yeoww toys.
Her favourite kind of wands are the sticks with feathers on the end, she loves the flying frenzy and goes mad for the attachments not even attached to the wand. Wormy is a big hit, we have ratatouille and the nymph and she loves playing with them, so I think she likes the real fur kind of thing about them. She loves the standalone feathers as well. Tbh, I think she likes most things!
Treats she's up for anything the same as the spotties 

Me, I'm 27, I don't admit to that often I'm still a baby really 
I'm easily pleased! I don't drink alcohol really or hot drinks except for the occasional hot chocolate. I love one offs and personal things, I'm girly, love pretty things, Disney, stationary, kitties, chocolate I'm not the important one, i'd be over the moon with anything


----------



## ab1g41l

Edited at 20 weeks old









Mr. Binx
Our crazy little man. Races around the house fighting his sister. Loves his radiator beds and climbing up high. Greets me at the door every day after work bouncing up to me. He's a complete tart, loves the camera. I'm trying to get him to love dressing up, failing miserably. Will try harder.

*Likes:*
Feathers with bells on. 
Flying bird thing on fishing rod
Find-a-treat puzzles.
Anything Pip has, that he doesn't. 
Treats. Only had dreamies so far but will be happy to try anything. 
Cardboard boxes and scratchers. 
Killing pillows by kicking them like mad. 
Radiator bed. 
Ping pong balls. 
Glittery sticks in vases (which are for display purposes only - not for cats)

*Dislikes:* None









Little Miss Pip
Our pretty girl. Enjoys a quiet life until Binx roughs her up. She likes to fit in small spaces where she's not supposed to be (under the TV unit, in a vase, behind the loo). Loves to stare out the window and watch the world go by. After dinner, she's a total lap cat who can't get enough of me!

*Likes*:
Scrunched up paper.
Carrier bags. She will literally allow you to carry her around in it. 
Feathers with bells on.
Flying bird thing on fishing rod.
Her little hairy mousey.
Treats- only currently tried dreamies, but she's not totally fussed on them. Bad mum. 
Chewing on cardboard.
Radiator bed. 
Spiders and flies.
Ping pong balls. 
Climbing the Washing rack.

*Dislikes*: none

We have catnip toys but they don't seem fussed with them. Not tried the other smelly types yet.

Honestly, you don't need to bother about me, this is all for the babies (centre of my world), but if you feel you must...

Little Me - I'm Abi, I'm a 22 year old (23 by Christmas) girly girl who lives with my two kitties and handsome Prince Charming. I love anything pink and sparkly or has cats on. Adore cute handmade things that have love poured into them. Love Christmas. It's the most wonderful time of the year. Love to be cosy. I'm not a fan of creams and soaps as I have sensitive skin. Also don't like ornaments and clutter, I'm a minimalist, organised clean freak.
We will appreciate anything Santa brings us this year as it is our first ever Christmas together!


----------



## Jannor

I have 3 x NFCs - Ben, Lily and Tilly, all 13 this year.

And Sykes, the fat tortie moggy who is a bossy madam who is allowed out. She was 8 this year.

Here are Lily and Ben snuggling:










Tilly is in my profile pic, offering kisses.

Sykes is difficult as usual. She won't stay still for pics. this is the best I've got so far! (At the end)

Ben loves the Cats Meow, Sykes is scared of it. Sykes loves the laser pen, the rest will play with it sometimes but tend to watch my hand. They've got bored with the Flying Frenzy unless I run the wand end through the rug for them to pounce on.

They all like catnip and valerian toys, beds, anything wool (if we get a crafter!) as I only have two crochet blankets so they argue over them.

Lily likes to find strange hiding places, it took me ages to realise the suitcase was unzipped and she was hiding out in there.

Any treats are good, Dreamies are a favourite. I try and avoid lamb as it makes Ben sick.

Me: I'm not fussy, I got a cat fridge magnet last year which was cute. I don't tend to light candles (fluffy tails). I love coffee and chocolate!

Hope this works - I'm not great at pics


----------



## JaimeandBree

Bump bump!


----------



## Lunabuma

and now on the right thread.....

Luna and Ziggy might not be on Santas list if they aren't careful. I've a scooty skid on my cream rug and they spent the day at large in the house because I couldn't get them to come downstairs when running late for work.

In case they do reprieve themselves...

They aren't keen on sisal toys and turn their nose up at dreamies the little snooty snoots.

They love all things cat nip, cardboard, feathers, pipe cleaners. Luna loves a lickey tube and Ziggy will chase anything on a piece of string.


----------



## Belgy67

Hello Cat Chat,

I am Dani and I am 11 weeks old tomorrow and just discovered the window ledge.







This is where I now hide from my sister Mari who likes jumping on me while I sleep and is also 11 weeks tomorrow.







I love the window ledge because Mari has not discovered it yet, ha ha, we will both be 28 weeks old at Christmas. We love life at the moment discovering all the wonderful things like balls with bells in them, and mice, oh yes stuffed mice to chew on. Our slave got us this cat nip ball, but we ignore that as it is too big for us at the moment. Naughty slave has not been giving us any treats at all yet, but we love new foods and climb slaves legs when he serves us. We like anything at the moment but who knows and when we grow up we want to be big strong cats.

Our slave is called Frankie, he is going to be thousands of years old on Hallowe'en, shh Mari I know he is going to be 48, and if anyone can believe it he doesn't like fishy things, how unfortunate are we for a slave like that!!!!! Other than that slave likes anything because we tell him to like it. Mari thinks we should stop biting his toes at night but they look so much like mice in the dark.


----------



## loroll1991

Here we go !

Millie (5 Months old at date of this post)








Millie is my Petite Little Princess, she is unbelievably affectionate and loves cuddles with Mum every night!

Millie love's any toys that rattle or have bells in (such as rattling mice or jingle balls!). She loves soft knitted toys and likes to walk around with them in her mouth, clean them and fight with them!

Milo (5 Months old at date of this post)








Milo is my Handsome (Little) Big Boy. He loves a fuss and loves spending time sleeping on his scratching mat.

Milo love's food and treaties. His favourite thing is to cuddle up into a blanket to sleep and relax, so if there is one around, he will be straight on it! He loves his Vibrat'n'mouse toy (little mouse that you pull the chord and it vibrates!) especially when I hide it under a blanket and he tries to find it!

Both of my furrbabies are easily pleased and honestly like anything, but for some strange reason they're not too fond of catnip  they're fine if it is in their toys (I'm not sure they know it's there to be honest), but have never really appreciated having their toys rubbed in it. I put it on their cat tree once and they wouldn't go on that part for weeks! They also LOVE their laser pen and chasing it around!









Now me: I am 24years old and love anything kitty related. Like my furrbabies I am easily pleased, however I highly dislike Liquorish, Marzipan, Turkish Delight, and chocolate bars with fruit in. I also have an obsession with Earl Grey and Camomile Tea, I haven't really ever tried any other herbal teas, but will always try! 

We would all like to add we are grateful for whatever we get this Christmas season, and very much looking forward to PF Cat Chat SS !!


----------



## KCTT

Hello all this is Tipsy, she will be 3 on the 11th September but don't worry she isn't dropping hints for birthday presents she is happy to wait until December. Tipsy likes mouse shape toys and toy balls she also likes boxes and bags so is likely to be one of those kids who find the packaging more exciting than the present on Christmas day. Food wise she likes most treats but really isn't keen on anything stick shaped. She isn't too fussy Felix, highlife and whisker treats are a favourite at the minute.





I'm Kim and I am 39 and I don't really have likes or dislikes anything is good for me I will just be happy to see my Tipsy Lou happy with her gifts.


----------



## idris

Up you go ! Bump


----------



## Citruspips

Crunchie is four years old his hobbies include sleeping and resting and when he's not doing that he loves to play with anything he can chase or roll like balls, lasers etc. He's also partial to Dreamies and all things meaty. 
Can't get him interested in any type of wand toy and he hates fish.

Me, I'm Sue and according to my birth certificate I'm 52  I'm into anything country livingish, I love my garden and dark chocolate but don't like nuts.

We're both looking forward to taking part as we both absolutely LOVE Christmas!!

Oh and here's a pic of him today doing what he likes best .... Sitting doing nothing 









Xx


----------



## Torin.

*Flicka* is my only feline, and this is her first time taking part in a SS. She is currently fed a mixture of high quality wet and raw food. Flicka will officially be 10yrs old this Christmas, but it's very much a stab in the dark as she was originally picked up as an adult stray. She's had a fairly tumulus life and has some complex chronic issues as a result.



















*Likes*
Flicka is very toy-orientated cat. Ping pong balls, foam balls, crinkle balls, balls felted from her own hair, pipe cleaners, cord, shoe laces, ribbons, dummy eggs etc. She also likes straws, but I've not investigated much on that line yet myself. She has a Flying Frenzy and loves all the attachments I've so far tried her with. The only complete failure I've had so far was a copycat kickeroo - everything else, bought or homemade has been a hit!

As an indoor cat I like to provide Flicka with a range of natural materials and textures. She really likes sisal, fur (I would prefer wild rather than farmed), feathers, and anything else on that line. Actually, feathers are a particular favourite, to the point where she'll sometimes carry these around with her. Flicka also has an indoor garden area with a few planted pots of various cat-safe plants. I'm always looking for more seeds to plant as for some reason they never seem to last very long...

In terms of cat drugs, she loves strong catnip toys, and those that are refillable are also great as I have a big tub of catnip flakes. From my tests Flicka loves valerian too (and my nose isn't bothered by it), but all she has (so far!) is a little valerian pillow. We've not tried silvervine or anything in spray/ oil form, but would definitely be up for experimenting.

*Dislikes*
Flicka is beef intolerant, grain sensitive, and doesn't understand the purpose of treats. [She's also being sick a lot at the minute (anxiety-based), so it would probably be best to completely exclude food.]
She also seems to have missed the cat memo that says boxes and other semi-enclosed things are for sitting in
Unbothered by light-based toys. In that she'll play with them if the overall concept is good, but the inclusion of lights/ lasers doesn't excite her further.

Me, I'm 27, love edibles/ coffee/ useful kitchen things (mugs, teatowels etc.), hate 'knicknaks'. I don't as yet have many cat-themed things for me. However my Christmas suggestions to friends and family are often things for my pets anyway, so I would be perfectly happy to be missed out in favour of Flicka getting more things


----------



## Chillicat

Finally got here .
Neither Oakley or Gypise are fussy when it comes to toys or treats.
Gypsie has barely any teeth, but she does like to carry around toys and sleeping.
Oakley loves enclosures and his favourite toys are tunnels, cubes and a cardboard house that was a gift from last years SS (he doesn't really fit)

As for me I'm very very nearly 40  and classed by my friends as a crazy cat lady  a title I am proud of. I am like my cats not really that fussy, I do like to collect Christmas Tree Ornaments as I love taking them out each year and the memories attached, my favourite colour is blue and I love chocolate 

Christmas pictures from past


----------



## bluecordelia

Blue 

I am 2 years old and a blue tortie Maine Coon. My mums name on here is a mixture of both our names. I am a big girl and like going out hunting. I like catnip kickers, Dreamies, Da Bird, silver foil balls and snugging on the chair back on a nice blanket. I am spoilt rotten but have to careful what I eat as I was quite poorly as a youngster. I will eat Feringa wet food but can be fussy. I haven't had valerian yet. I usually sleep at the foot of mums bed or on a rug nearby. I don't like hats or clothes.

My mum laughs at me as I like sitting up high or in boxes. I have big eveyr thing ie cat trees and bowls. 

Ivan

I am a black rescue cat and about 3.5 years old. I have had one heck of a year and unlike my big brassy sister, I am very easy to please. I will eat most treats and foods. I like mazes and that flying bird on a string when Fatso lets me in. I am a real gentleman and will love anything. I don't bother with catnip and my favourite place to sleep is next to my mums head. 

Bluecordelia is 46 and likes fruity things.....raspberries , strawberries, mango, kiwi etc dried, covered in choc or in booze!!. I am often found outside painting barns or potting plants so heavy duty gloves or plant bulbs are good. I don't drink wine or beer and don't like caramel. 

Sorry no pics of the gang until I get rid of this blinking phone...roll on iPhone xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Bump!!!


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping up the thread.

A little reminder to all who have signed up so far, please make sure you post once at least once a week..I have my SS elves watching very closely.


----------



## Lunabuma

If I don't post HB I'll def hit like to let the elves know I'm around. X


----------



## huckybuck

Lunabuma said:


> If I don't post HB I'll def hit like to let the elves know I'm around. X


You only need to come on here and post once a week @Lunabuma and that will be sufficient although the aim is to see people posting and participating a little more….
Unfortunately the elves are unable to monitor likes.


----------



## huckybuck

This is a polite reminder to anyone who has requested to join SS and hasn't posted in cat chat for over a week to please do so asap. 

Thank you.


----------



## catgeoffrey

We are back with a vengeance! Woohoo!

Firstly the cats...
Geoffrey the ginger monster
Geoffrey will be 3 & 1/2 years old. He's a big boy but very muscly. Geoffrey is a typical ginger and is very feisty! He loves chasing toys like da bird but more recently as he's growing up he loves a snuggle in a warm comfy corner of the sofa on a blanket. 
In terms of food Geoffrey will eat anything! He loves treats of all kinds including the favourites like dreamies.

Ruxpin week be 3 years old. Despite being a softy Ruxpin has become a lot more confident now. He enjoys chasing crinkly toys and will bat them around the house. He's also a fan of da bird and feather toys.
Ruxpin also enjoys treats and dreamies. He loves being groomed but we are still working on him sitting on laps!

Me - the slave! 
I enjoy chocolate but try not to eat too much! 
I like a good cup of tea but not a big coffee fan. 
I enjoy a good hot bath and snuggling up nice and cozy on the sofa once baby is in bed!


----------



## huckybuck

catgeoffrey said:


> We are back with a vengeance! Woohoo!
> 
> Firstly the cats...
> Geoffrey the ginger monster
> Geoffrey will be 3 & 1/2 years old. He's a big boy but very muscly. Geoffrey is a typical ginger and is very feisty! He loves chasing toys like da bird but more recently as he's growing up he loves a snuggle in a warm comfy corner of the sofa on a blanket.
> In terms of food Geoffrey will eat anything! He loves treats of all kinds including the favourites like dreamies.
> 
> Ruxpin week be 3 years old. Despite being a softy Ruxpin has become a lot more confident now. He enjoys chasing crinkly toys and will bat them around the house. He's also a fan of da bird and feather toys.
> Ruxpin also enjoys treats and dreamies. He loves being groomed but we are still working on him sitting on laps!
> 
> Me - the slave!
> I enjoy chocolate but try not to eat too much!
> I like a good cup of tea but not a big coffee fan.
> I enjoy a good hot bath and snuggling up nice and cozy on the sofa once baby is in bed!


If you can a mange a pic or two @catgeoffrey that would be helpful for your SS and I do hope this means you are here to stay...


----------



## catgeoffrey

huckybuck said:


> If you can a mange a pic or two @catgeoffrey that would be helpful for your SS and I do hope this means you are here to stay...


Always happy to post pictures of the furbabies! Geoffrey is the ginger and Ruxpin the BSH
AND YES! Now I'm back and in the land of the (aka out of the phase is sleepless nights) I'm back!


----------



## Forester

Bumping again, as it took me a while to find this thread today.


----------



## huckybuck

@catgeoffrey

You're on the list thank you.. but just wanted to let you know that I received notification of your paypal donation 3 times this morning by email. I've checked the account and it looks like there is just the one transaction so all seem ok but wanted you to double check too.


----------



## catgeoffrey

huckybuck said:


> @catgeoffrey
> 
> You're on the list thank you.. but just wanted to let you know that I received notification of your paypal donation 3 times this morning by email. I've hecked the account and it looks like there is just the one transaction so all seem ok but wanted you to double check too.


Thank you for that! 
I've checked and it only seems to have come out once!


----------



## Lunabuma

@huckybuck Booo! That's not very Christmassy HB, nor is trying to make anyone feel like they have to contribute more to the forum generally via a Secret Santa thread. There are lots of people like me that enjoy reading threads but aren't always able to post for whatever reason.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Lunabuma said:


> @huckybuck Booo! That's not very Christmassy HB, nor is trying to make anyone feel like they have to contribute more to the forum generally via a Secret Santa thread. There are lots of people like me that enjoy reading threads but aren't always able to post for whatever reason.


There was a fair bit of discussion about it beforehand and for various reasons a lot of people felt there needed to be a few more rules this year which were clear in HB's sign up thread. I think most people felt it wasn't too much to ask that anyone wanting to participate in SS post a certain amount on the forum - not intended to exclude anyone or be bah humbug just prevent problems there have been in the past. One post a week in Cat Chat isn't much and shouldn't take too long especially if you're on and reading anyway


----------



## Soozi

I would think that HB thought it would be nice if all the SSs would be familiar with each other and see pics of their cats etc...know who's who sort of thing! I thought it was a really good idea actually. :Cat


----------



## idris

I certainly hope I get someone who posts lots , any chance of Me getting Me ? I promise to do myself justice. I have a fair idea of what I'm like lol

Edit oops.I mean my cat likes


----------



## mudgekin

@Lunabuma personally I think it's a good rule, I'm more often found just reading now for various reasons but will post more to let folks know me and my babies a bit more. It stops the scenario that we had last year where someone didn't get anything and it stops people who come out of the woodwork just for SS and never post


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Noooo! Happy thread! Happy thread! I'll try not to dwell, but these are my thoughts @Lunabuma and anyone else worried about the SS posting rules.

I seem to remember last year that there was some tension in the SS thread after the big day due to parcels not turning up, people not being informed that their gifts had been received, no photos from recipients etc (none of this was the fault of the organisers ie Carly). I missed it as it is undeniably a busy time of year and I was elsewhere in late December!

The aim this year has been, as far as I've seen, to avoid such aggrievements well before they begin. Which makes sense, I'm sure nobody can disagree with that. Unfortunately, to achieve this, rules are necessary and those rules do need to be on the firm side or they're not worth having at all.

People do spend a lot of time on SS, choosing or making and wrapping their gifts. We do need to protect everyone who makes this effort from being disappointed by sending to a recipient who fails to acknowledge their gift or doesn't get into the full spirit of the competition.

There are only a limited number of ways to help ensure this and one of them is to pre-select participants whom we know will definitely send gifts, who will take part in the excitement of the build-up and who will contribute to the Opening Extravaganza: therefore it makes sense to select people whom we can be confident will be around for the weeks/months leading up to the big day.

This means, sadly, excluding those who are likely to disappear in the meantime or who only post a handful of times. I agree this is strict and may seem a little unfair, but I think the rules have to favour somebody and I think they should favour those who put a lot of time and effort into it over those who don't.

Before I continue any further I would just like to say @Lunabuma that I'm not suggesting that you personally are one of these people. But it's my take on the rules and why they're there. 

I know we all have real lives outside this place and that we can't always prioritise posting on an internet forum over our more important commitments. But once a week isn't much; it's only 15 more posts (yikes, is it only 15 weeks until Christmas?! ).

@Lunabuma I know the SS's haven't been allocated yet but if I get you to buy for I would be thrilled to see some up to date news about Luna and Ziggy in the build up to help me choose. I know you've been around on the forum for quite a while (much longer than I have) and I'm sure I remember you posting their likes and dislikes in this thread, but I don't want to be restricted to only trawling through your old posts for snippets on my feline recipients! 

Anyway, all hypothetical at this point in time! 

Let's not get negative everyone, rules is rules and I'm sure we can agree they are all there for good reason. Getting some oompf into the SS build-up can only be a good thing.  And if anyone has any genuine reasons for not being to post due to some massive and unexpected upheaval in their life, I'm certain HB will be sympathetic.

Let's go girls (and boys)!


----------



## catgeoffrey

I REALLY promise I'm not just back for SS! It just happens to be a case that I CAN come back on and dedicate the time to PF I feel it deserves now baby is a bit bigger and has a nice early bedtime! 
I think it is really sad that people didn't participate properly last year and I love the idea of a charity donation if the slush fund isn't required.


----------



## JaimeandBree

Shoshannah said:


> Noooo! Happy thread! Happy thread! I'll try not to dwell, but these are my thoughts @Lunabuma and anyone else worried about the SS posting rules.
> 
> I seem to remember last year that there was some tension in the SS thread after the big day due to parcels not turning up, people not being informed that their gifts had been received, no photos from recipients etc (none of this was the fault of the organisers ie Carly). I missed it as it is undeniably a busy time of year and I was elsewhere in late December!
> 
> The aim this year has been, as far as I've seen, to avoid such aggrievements well before they begin. Which makes sense, I'm sure nobody can disagree with that. Unfortunately, to achieve this, rules are necessary and those rules do need to be on the firm side or they're not worth having at all.
> 
> People do spend a lot of time on SS, choosing or making and wrapping their gifts. We do need to protect everyone who makes this effort from being disappointed by sending to a recipient who fails to acknowledge their gift or doesn't get into the full spirit of the competition.
> 
> There are only a limited number of ways to help ensure this and one of them is to pre-select participants whom we know will definitely send gifts, who will take part in the excitement of the build-up and who will contribute to the Opening Extravaganza: therefore it makes sense to select people whom we can be confident will be around for the weeks/months leading up to the big day.
> 
> This means, sadly, excluding those who are likely to disappear in the meantime or who only post a handful of times. I agree this is strict and may seem a little unfair, but I think the rules have to favour somebody and I think they should favour those who put a lot of time and effort into it over those who don't.
> 
> Before I continue any further I would just like to say @Lunabuma that I'm not suggesting that you personally are one of these people. But it's my take on the rules and why they're there.
> 
> I know we all have real lives outside this place and that we can't always prioritise posting on an internet forum over our more important commitments. But once a week isn't much; it's only 15 more posts (yikes, is it only 15 weeks until Christmas?! ).
> 
> @Lunabuma I know the SS's haven't been allocated yet but if I get you to buy for I would be thrilled to see some up to date news about Luna and Ziggy in the build up to help me choose. I know you've been around on the forum for quite a while (much longer than I have) and I'm sure I remember you posting their likes and dislikes in this thread, but I don't want to be restricted to only trawling through your old posts for snippets on my feline recipients!
> 
> Anyway, all hypothetical at this point in time!
> 
> Let's not get negative everyone, rules is rules and I'm sure we can agree they are all there for good reason. Getting some oompf into the SS build-up can only be a good thing.  And if anyone has any genuine reasons for not being to post due to some massive and unexpected upheaval in their life, I'm certain HB will be sympathetic.
> 
> Let's go girls (and boys)!


Good post Shosh. I agree, this is a happy thread and let's keep it that way. As you have said the rules are clear and there for a reason, don't think any more really needs to be said about them.

Now, what was that about there only being 15 weeks until Christmas....


----------



## Lunabuma

Ok peeps, you are in the majority. Throw me in room 101 if you like.

My issue is making a point that the SS should be to help ensure people participate in the forum more. Not the rule. Anyone reading that who doesn't or can't post regularly will be put off.

As for naming and shaming people, it's like something out of the playground.

Why have you have tagged me so many times @Shoshannah?


----------



## JaimeandBree

@Shoshannah, you've put me in a panic with your 15 weeks talk - so much to crochet so little time!!! This cold had better do one so I can hook up a storm!


----------



## idris

it's only just over three weeks till we find out who our victims are . I can't wait.


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> it's only just over three weeks till we find out who our victims are . I can't wait.


Victims?! What exactly are you planning to send your poor recipients


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Lunabuma said:


> Ok peeps, you are in the majority. Throw me in room 101 if you like.
> 
> My issue is making a point that the SS should be to help ensure people participate in the forum more. Not the rule. Anyone reading that who doesn't or can't post regularly will be put off.
> 
> As for naming and shaming people, it's like something out of the playground.
> 
> Why have you have tagged me so many times @Shoshannah?


I don't know, I didn't mean to, it should have only been once!  Sorry!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Once all my shopping and wrapping and posting is done I'll be like this ....


----------



## Dumpling

idris said:


> it's only just over three weeks till we find out who our victims are . I can't wait.


I can't wait!!! 

I just want to get shopping!


----------



## Torin.

Yes, I'm also impatient to see who I get so that I can stalk their posting history....


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Kiiiiitties!


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Victims?! What exactly are you planning to send your poor recipients


Stuff . Cat stuff . Fabulous cat stuff . And something home made .did I say victim. Oops slip of the tongue


----------



## JaimeandBree

Torin said:


> Yes, I'm also impatient to see who I get so that I can stalk their posting history....


Deerstalkers at the ready!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I'm starting to get excited (more so than for 'regular' Christmas).

Hopefully the business of sorting kitty gifts will take my mind off the horrible short days in store for us!


----------



## Shikoku

I can't wait to see who I'm buying for either! I want to get stalking and buying  lol!


----------



## sarahecp

Excited? I'm not excited ...

I'm ecstatic    

 . . 

Can't wait to know who I've got and to start shopping  



idris said:


> it's only just over three weeks till we find out who our victims are . I can't wait.


They will be victims if someone receives something handmade from me lol :Smuggrin :Smuggrin


----------



## Charity




----------



## Jellypi3

I can't wait to start shopping!

(Great post @Shoshannah - lovely to see you and bagpuss doing it this year).


----------



## Jellypi3

Oh and I didn't do pics on my likes and dislikes so here's some recent ones


----------



## popcornsmum

Popcorn is definitely ready to spread the Christmas cheer! (Sorry I just love this pic!!)


----------



## Soozi

popcornsmum said:


> Popcorn is definitely ready to spread the Christmas cheer! (Sorry I just love this pic!!)
> View attachment 243865


Awww how sweet! Popcorn in his Catmas hat! xxx


----------



## Soozi

I love that "Buy now" button!







XXX


----------



## huckybuck

Just another gentle nudge for those who have signed up for Cat Chat SS this year.

One of the rules is that you should post at least once a week in Cat Chat (not general, dog chat or anywhere else) just to let us know that you are around and a "regular" member.

The reason for this is to prevent participants dipping in and out simply for the Secret Santa gift exchange. 

If it becomes apparent that you haven't posted for over a week I will PM you with a reminder (and check that all is ok with you). However if this happens again I will refund the paypal donation and you will be removed from the participants list.

Unfortunately this is the only way to monitor "regular" Cat chat members as I am unable to check all posts and threads for likes.


----------



## Soozi

@huckybuck Very reasonable and fair! Where's the Chrizza smileys??? xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Soozi said:


> @huckybuck Very reasonable and fair! Where's the Chrizza smileys??? xxx


Here you go Sooz, especially for you!


----------



## Soozi

:KissThanks Hun! xxx


----------



## idris

@Soozi I don't know if I should do this as you have proved yourself a smiley thief in the past
But in the spirit of the coming season


----------



## Soozi

Awwww very generous of you Hun! Thanks! I will look for some of my own and will be happy to share with you too!


----------



## sarahecp

Soozi said:


> Awwww very generous of you Hun! Thanks! I will look for some of my own and will be happy to share with you too!
> View attachment 243917


Of course you have to share, it will be Christmas, a time for caring and sharing, oh and stealing smilies


----------



## popcornsmum

Ermmm @Soozi I know Popcorn may look like an angry Santa but Popcorn is a she!!!!  X


----------



## Soozi

:Kiss


popcornsmum said:


> Ermmm @Soozi I know Popcorn may look like an angry Santa but Popcorn is a she!!!!  X


Oh popcorn it was a typo! I promise! :Kiss xxx


----------



## Forester

I'm so, so looking forward to finding out who Dylan is sending to. Its much more fun looking at potential gifts when there is the likelihood of being able to click the " buy now" button. 2 years ago ,when I last did SS, I spent more time researching SS shopping than I did my other shopping.

@huckybuck , I think that the number of people who have signed up for this year's SS is a good indicator that people are happy with how it is being organised. Thank you, from me ,for all the work which you have already put in towards giving us all so much fun.


----------



## Soozi

Yay!


----------



## Soozi

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n81goygatd946v0/File 08-09-2015 18 33 18.gif?dl=0


----------



## sarahecp




----------



## JaimeandBree




----------



## Soozi




----------



## JaimeandBree

Soozi said:


>


Haha snap!


----------



## Soozi

JaimeandBree said:


> Haha snap!


I'm testing out my Christmas smilies! Lol

http://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/christmas/christmas

Yay!


----------



## Soozi




----------



## The Wild Bunch




----------



## Charity




----------



## huckybuck

Well everyone seems to have caught up with the rules so I'm a happy santa today!


----------



## Soozi

IT'S STARTED Catmas Stress!!!!


----------



## Soozi

Don't envy your job with the SS @huckybuck ! Thanks so much for taking on such a task! Hugs! XXX


----------



## sarahecp

107 more sleeps


----------



## Soozi

sarahecp said:


> 107 more sleeps


What!!! is that all??? better get a wiggle on!


----------



## bluecordelia

Roll on the the SS.


----------



## idris




----------



## loroll1991

15 more Friday's until Christmas :Bag


----------



## Susan M

I can't wait to find out who we have, I don't want to start buying anything until I know, so I can buy according to likes and dislikes!


----------



## Erenya

Sooo... In a slight amend.

I ordered some silvervine. It arrived and I put it on the kitchen table with my scarf and jumper on top and forgot about it while I made dinner. 
Darwin came in and proceeded to roll all over the table, pull my jumper to pieces and drool all over my scarf, just to get to the UNOPENED package of silvervine...

I think it's fair to say she might like it. It's now locked in the cupboard


----------



## Ali71

I've bought stuff! Had a day out in London with my stepdaughter last week and found a little shop in Covent Garden


----------



## Pear

*Update for my Secret Santa.*
I am a shoe size 8! (I'm also 5'9 and lanky so fear not everything is in proportion with my humongous feet) However I ware knee braces and am currently being fitted by the NHS for ankle braces which kind of tramples on my fashions choices 'disabled chic?'. I tend to prefer men's socks and slippers in a size 7-8 as technically i am a size 9 on one foot but as that shoe size doesn't tend to exist in the UK we claw back a little vanity and say women's 8 but fit can be a real issue.

As for my little sweetheart Tonks. 
She currently isn't showing any response to cat herbs which is potentially just her ages being somewhere between 4-6 months.

This morning we discovered a love for the extra large glittery pom poms, aside from that she is fond of small mice especially soft ones and feathers. (lose feathers) but i am sure all feathers are likely to be a hit.

Tonk's also enjoys the tunnels and cubes around the house, and really enjoys scratching. It is delightful to see a cat actually using the scratching element of the cat trees i bought earlier in the year, she hasn't tried a cardboard scratching item yet.

Her favorite sleeping place is inside my chest of draws or a ikea under bed storage (under my sofa) so i am sure a blanket of sorts would be appreciated to make her nesting spots more cosy. I think she likes to smell of my clothes as for the first few nights she curled up on one of my jumpers.

Like Moth, Tonk's is raw fed with a little wet kitten food added in (German zooplus grain free) I am sure she would enjoy any treats offered up but preferable no food as i try to buy things which suit Moth's allergies encase he steals any.

Tonks one ambition in life to to perch as high up as possible, i found her on top of the kitchen door frame a couple of days ago.

People mentioned previously in this thread that they'd enjoying having me as a secret santa as they'd like to dress Moth up in clothes. He has never worn clothes and i am not sure what he'd make of it to be perfectly honest but should you feel the itch i will pop you his measurements. He is no small boned sphynx a solid 4.3kg.

All the best and happy shopping. 
Love Helen and the kitties x

Hello ♡
Okay so I have thought this through and if Moth and I could converse he would without a doubt say that the first thing on his wish list would be.
"TREATS!!!!! All the treats! Meoww!!!"
Moth Cat is raw fed but I still buy him commercial cat treats to go in his puzzle box.
Note. Moth is allergic to beef, pork and tuna.

Moth Cat can be a tad fussy about toys he has recently been a tad so so about his toy box however past favourites include crinkle foil balls, treat balls that aren't ball shaped as they are too easy and ping pong balls and the vole shaped Frenzy toys. Moth is spoilt and has tried alot of the frenzy attachments but won't play with anything that isn't mouse, vole, bumble bee shaped.

We have also tried every know cat herb and he has a minimal to zero reaction.
Your very welcome to treat him to something your cats love if it is super powerful. *grins*

Things which are essential to Moth's happiness include tunnels and blankets.
Moth won't be seen from under his personal duvet (child size) until after spring next year if he has any choice.

As for me (my name is Helen aged 25)
I get itchy skin from bath products and really love coffee chocolate.
I love reading, little note books, sewing.
I have a little collection of hideously perfect cat ornaments think cath kidson knick knack gold, glossy and small which i found in charity shops. I also collect little wooden animals and trinket boxes.
I have a passion for charity shops, florals and am very fussy about personal decoration i am keeping an eye out for the most perfect silver toned cat accessories my currently prized peice is a silver cat broach.
I love tea, moons and star designs which look archaic , the quirky, the unusual the eclectic and anything a little bit sideways of the norm.

Moth Cat lives with ferrets 12 of them so tends to share his toys so i would be most greatfull if anything toy related wasn't rubber as ferrets are sneaky cat noodles who will land themselves in the vet hospital.

I hope that tells you all something about me and Moth Cat.
I have always found secret santa's hard if you don't know a person well so i hope that this post provides a key hole insight into our lives.

I almost forgot i don't drink as i take lots of medications and never devloped a taste for it.
An moth loves things on a string his holy grail of cat toys was from zooplus egypt mouse with pom pom tail they don't make them anymore. :' ( So we are trying to find a replacement anything mouse shaped on a cord or string and we'd be delighted. We only have two tatty zooplus mice remaining i have been contemplating making my own.


----------



## Pear




----------



## Pear

I







am struggling a little with uploading photos but here is a few of Moth


----------



## huckybuck

Great photos!! I'd so love to be your SS….Oh the outfits!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

@Joy84

A little reminder for your likes and dislikes hun - you're not on the list yet!!


----------



## Soozi

Pear said:


> Hello ♡
> Okay so I have thought this through and if Moth and I could converse he would without a doubt say that the first thing on his wish list would be.
> "TREATS!!!!! All the treats! Meoww!!!"
> Moth Cat is raw fed but I still buy him commercial cat treats to go in his puzzle box.
> Note. Moth is allergic to beef, pork and tuna.
> 
> Moth Cat can be a tad fussy about toys he has recently been a tad so so about his toy box however past favourites include crinkle foil balls, treat balls that aren't ball shaped as they are too easy and ping pong balls and the vole shaped Frenzy toys. Moth is spoilt and has tried alot of the frenzy attachments but won't play with anything that isn't mouse, vole, bumble bee shaped.
> 
> We have also tried every know cat herb and he has a minimal to zero reaction.
> Your very welcome to treat him to something your cats love if it is super powerful. *grins*
> 
> Things which are essential to Moth's happiness include tunnels and blankets.
> Moth won't be seen from under his personal duvet (child size) until after spring next year if he has any choice.
> 
> As for me (my name is Helen aged 25)
> I get itchy skin from bath products and really love coffee chocolate.
> I love reading, little note books, sewing.
> I have a little collection of hideously perfect cat ornaments think cath kidson knick knack gold, glossy and small which i found in charity shops. I also collect little wooden animals and trinket boxes.
> I have a passion for charity shops, florals and am very fussy about personal decoration i am keeping an eye out for the most perfect silver toned cat accessories my currently prized peice is a silver cat broach.
> I love tea, moons and star designs which look archaic , the quirky, the unusual the eclectic and anything a little bit sideways of the norm.
> 
> Moth Cat lives with ferrets 12 of them so tends to share his toys so i would be most greatfull if anything toy related wasn't rubber as ferrets are sneaky cat noodles who will land themselves in the vet hospital.
> 
> I hope that tells you all something about me and Moth Cat.
> I have always found secret santa's hard if you don't know a person well so i hope that this post provides a key hole insight into our lives.
> 
> I almost forgot i don't drink as i take lots of medications and never devloped a taste for it.
> An moth loves things on a string his holy grail of cat toys was from zooplus egypt mouse with pom pom tail they don't make them anymore. :' ( So we are trying to find a replacement anything mouse shaped on a cord or string and we'd be delighted. We only have two tatty zooplus mice remaining i have been contemplating making my own.


Hi Pear!
Would Moth wear little jumpers in the winter? xxx


----------



## Blue-BearUK

@Pear - ah I love sphynx cats! You'll have to share lots of more photo's of Moth. I haven't seen anyone but you on here with a sphynx. I'm sure there are lots! But please share more photos hehe


----------



## huckybuck

@moggie14 and @Smoosh

Once you've added likes and dislikes (and pics if possible) the list will be updated.


----------



## idris

Keep going HB your doing a sterling job x


----------



## Pear

Soozi said:


> Hi Pear!
> Would Moth wear little jumpers in the winter? xxx


To be perfectly honest I have no idea but it is something we are going to try this year as I would like to see more of my handsome kitty in the winter months.
Last year I bought him fluffy blankets, a rabbit heat disc which I put under the duvet when I went out and a electric pad (intended for people) i bought if for myself at night but Moth ended up 'borrowing it'.

There is a lady who makes little dog fleece vests i decided to buy Moth one as a tester.
I am a bit concerned it may affected his balance and perception but not so much the self grooming as he mainly licks his paws.


----------



## huckybuck

There are number of knitters and crocheters amongst the SSs this year 

I think Moth would suit all sorts of clouds and some nice soft (non itchy wool).


----------



## Soozi

Pear said:


> To be perfectly honest I have no idea but it is something we are going to try this year as I would like to see more of my handsome kitty in the winter months.
> Last year I bought him fluffy blankets, a rabbit heat disc which I put under the duvet when I went out and a electric pad (intended for people) i bought if for myself at night but Moth ended up 'borrowing it'.
> 
> There is a lady who makes little dog fleece vests i decided to buy Moth one as a tester.
> I am a bit concerned it may affected his balance and perception but not so much the self grooming as he mainly licks his paws.


I think most cats behave a bit odd when you first put something on them they look like they might fall over or just want to lie down! Liddy looked drunk when I first put a harness on her! but they get used to it! I only thought of little jumpers to keep him snuggly warm! xxx


----------



## huckybuck

Soozi said:


> I think most cats behave a bit odd when you first put something on them they look like they might fall over or just want to lie down! Liddy looked drunk when I first put a harness on her! but they get used to it! I only thought of little jumpers to keep him snuggly warm! xxx


Holly still does the crab occasionally until she realises she's ok.


----------



## Pear

Blue-BearUK said:


> @Pear - ah I love sphynx cats! You'll have to share lots of more photo's of Moth. I haven't seen anyone but you on here with a sphynx. I'm sure there are lots! But please share more photos hehe


Thank you I really struggle to understand why anyone wouldn't want him. I am home number 4 and he isn't yet 3!

I am not the best photographer but this is another photo I am fairly proud of.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I called him Moth Cat because his face has a very symetrical pattern which looks like a butterfly or moth. He is also a very delicate needy soul who likes to hide under blankets and get inside your jumper with you!

I think his actual name is Toby but i have a ferret called Toby also and he is a smart kitty who answers to Moth. He managed to get into the garden (likes to role on hot paving stones) was by the gate i called him from 10 feet and he came straight back, shocked the hell out of my OH who thought he'd ignore me.


----------



## Soozi

huckybuck said:


> Holly still does the crab occasionally until she realises she's ok.


LOL!!!!! Awww Holly! Well she liked being a shark!!! xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree

Soozi said:


> I think most cats behave a bit odd when you first put something on them they look like they might fall over or just want to lie down! Liddy looked drunk when I first put a harness on her! but they get used to it! I only thought of little jumpers to keep him snuggly warm! xxx


Yep, it's like the ministry of silly walks!


----------



## Soozi

Pear said:


> Thank you I really struggle to understand why anyone wouldn't want him. I am home number 4 and he isn't yet 3!
> 
> I am not the best photographer but this is another photo I am fairly proud of.
> View attachment 244516
> 
> 
> I called him Moth Cat because his face has a very symetrical pattern which looks like a butterfly or moth. He is also a very delicate needy soul who likes to hide under blankets and get inside your jumper with you!
> 
> I think his actual name is Toby but i have a ferret called Toby also and he is a smart kitty who answers to Moth. He managed to get into the garden (likes to role on hot paving stones) was by the gate i called him from 10 feet and he came straight back, shocked the hell out of my OH who thought he'd ignore me.


Awww I'm so pleased you now have Moth! I like his name it suits him! Lovely photo! xxx


----------



## Pear

This is the jumper vest were going to try out! http://kclsdogdesign.co.uk/vests/
I am not sure what pattern to go for was thinking black so we can pretend he has a proper coat! *laughs* or a nice blue to match his cornflower eyes.


----------



## Pear

I have also been thinking of getting him a house collar which just feels a tad mean as he is a indoor kitty. However his escape attempts give me the shivers, unsurprising the cold weather has completely curbed his intrest in the great outdoors. *roles eye*


----------



## JaimeandBree

Pear said:


> I have also been thinking of getting him a house collar which just feels a tad mean as he is a indoor kitty. However his escape attempts give me the shivers, unsurprising the cold weather has completely curbed his intrest in the great outdoors. *roles eye*


I have collars on my indoor cats in case they were to get out. I know a lot of others disagree with collars full stop but for me I feel I'd have much more chance of getting them back safely and quickly with collars, even though they are also chipped


----------



## Soozi

Pear said:


> This is the jumper vest were going to try out! http://kclsdogdesign.co.uk/vests/
> I am not sure what pattern to go for was thinking black so we can pretend he has a proper coat! *laughs* or a nice blue to match his cornflower eyes.


He would look stunning in black! Just leave it out to start with then put it on him for just a couple of minutes each time until he gets used to it! I bet he'll love it!


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Pear said:


> Thank you I really struggle to understand why anyone wouldn't want him. I am home number 4 and he isn't yet 3!
> 
> I am not the best photographer but this is another photo I am fairly proud of.
> I called him Moth Cat because his face has a very symetrical pattern which looks like a butterfly or moth. He is also a very delicate needy soul who likes to hide under blankets and get inside your jumper with you!
> 
> I think his actual name is Toby but i have a ferret called Toby also and he is a smart kitty who answers to Moth. He managed to get into the garden (likes to role on hot paving stones) was by the gate i called him from 10 feet and he came straight back, shocked the hell out of my OH who thought he'd ignore me.


Awww! How could anyone not want him?!! He's adorable! I want him lol. 
You're very lucky  I've always loved the sphynx - I have a british short hair! She's quite the opposite of Moth cat. She's totally adorable too!!! <3 
He sounds lovely. I've only ever seen one sphynx cat in my life (my ex's Mums) & I fell in love with her. So so sweet.


----------



## Smoosh

This is Loki.










He's 4. He's a big fluffy lump with the grace of an elephant, although he can be surprisingly light-footed and sneaky when he wants to be! He likes sleeping, especially in miscellaneous boxes and on his lazy days bed, which always induces many purrs and "biscuit making". He'll often sleep upside down doing an otter impression and rolls around belly-up, however this is definitely not an invitation to touch his belly (we learnt this the hard way - although his silly mummy will always fall into this trap anyway). He likes to follow me around the house and sit right next to me, although sitting on my lap would be too much to ask for, unless I happen to have a blanket that he fancies stealing. However, in the mornings he is a lovely affectionate boy full of headbonks, who will do everything in his power to force his way under the duvet for snuggles. He's very talkative and prefers to shout at us rather than meowing, especially when it's food time. He also does a fabulous impression of a turkey when he gets an itch in his ear and likes to sing us the song of his people and inappropriate hours of the night. Food is his favourite, any food, he's particularly partial to stealing cheese and even spaghetti, although his mean slaves try to restrict his diet to high quality cat food (we're so mean!). Treats are a necessity in Loki's life, dreamies, lick e lix and webbox style sticks especially, and he's very good at getting treats out of his intelligence toy. He loves catnip and valerian (we haven't tried silvervine but I'm sure it'd be a hit) and chasing the red dot. We don't have a flying frenzy (we're bad slaves!).

Likes: soft things, boxes (we also have a cat tent but we don't have any tunnels) anything with catnip and/or valerian and stinky toys in general, high quality cat food (he'll eat basically anything), treats (again, he likes anything - dreamies, lick e lix and webbox are favourites), laser pointers, his activity/intelligence toy, scratching cardboard, chasing and batting balls. Most toys are enjoyed! 

Dislikes: he's never really been interested in wand style toys and he doesn't like things with flashing lights. Oh, and he doesn't wear a collar.

I'm definitely not expecting anything for myself, but I'm Aimee and I'm 24. I'm a self-confessed crazy cat lady (obviously  ) and my other interests include baking, makeup and science. I'm a little bit Disney obsessed :Shamefullyembarrased I love fluffy socks and cosy things. I'm a coffee (and general caffeine) addict and love trying interestingly flavoured coffee beans! I do like chocolate and sweets but I'm a strict vegetarian so won't eat things containing gelatine and non-vegetarian whey. I do have quite sensitive skin, so smellies don't always agree with me and I'm not a fan of "knick knacks", however I cherish homemade personal cute things 

I know I haven't been a super active member, so I hope this gives our SS a good insight into our lives! We will be very grateful for everything we receive :Happy


----------



## Joy84

huckybuck said:


> @Joy84
> 
> A little reminder for your likes and dislikes hun - you're not on the list yet!!


Yes boss!
I'll get on it soon


----------



## izziestars

Ok here it goes.

LUCI - luci is 18 years old and still going strong. She has lost alot of teeth and is on a raw diet. She's a big fan of teddies and blankets. Anything she can cuddle up to really. She's defiantly an old girl at heart. 

ELSA- Elsa is 4 years old and is the hunter of the family. Anything that looks like a mouse or a bird gets her attention. She just likes to kill things. She will eat absolutely anything! I'm also getting her used to wearing some clothes

WHISKEY - whiskey is almost 3 months old and a tiny terror she will play with anything and everything (stealing plastic bags seems to be her favourite past time right now) she is going to be a house kitty. She loves wearing clothes and having bling on her collar and will again wat anything. (her favourite treats are my daughters crisp ) 

For myself well I love little ornaments (cats dogs horses) things like that. And book marks as I am always loosing them .

I cant wait to exchange gifts and spoil all the other kitties rotten. My furbabies get their own Xmas tree with edible decorations. maybe they are spoilt a bit much


----------



## Joy84

Ok, suppose I better get on it as Auntie @huckybuck is watching ...

Phoebe is 3 years old and is a rather lazy git 
She doesn't play much but likes her Flying Frenzy, anything dangly really and also small balls, especially the spongy type that she can carry in her mouth.
She loves cubes and tunnels.
Never liked the catit tracks.
Also no puzzle feeders, please as she doesn't eat dry and we're trying to limit treats 
She likes blankets but has absolutely no interest in cat beds unless it's the relax scratch bed which she adores.
She'll eat pretty much any wet food and loves all treats- I mostly buy Cosma or Thrive but I wouldn't begrudge her a pack of Dreamies for Christmas 

As for me, I'm Joanna, 31 years old <but feeling about 80  >.
I like pretty much anything apart from coffee, liquorice and ginger.
I love chocolate, tea and any cat related items 

EDIT:
Forgot to say ...
Catnip is very hit and miss, but Phoebe loves valerian & silvervine!


----------



## bluecordelia

I am still about... we lost the internet briefly due to the builder and we are in the phase of moving the same things around and around the house.
Electrics start tomorrow so I might be off a bit. Iv n Blue fab with all the noise and dust.

Hope everyone ok x


----------



## Shikoku

16 days until we know who we are buying for!


----------



## cava14 una

WOOOO!!! Can't wait to start choosing


----------



## moggie14

Sorry late to the party as usual 

This is Dexter, he will be 4 in November:








This is Sam, he is 3:









Dexter loves his plague rat and cat nip toys.
Sam loves small soft toys he can carry around in his mouth.
Both love the flying frenzy and we are in dire need of a new attachment! Something with feathers?
Also both adore Dreamies.

Me, I'm Emma and I am 40 and live alone with the boys. I'd rather the pennies were spent on them but if my SS wants to buy me anything I love scarfs


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping!


----------



## Pear

Tonks is growing!!! 
I can't really tell what she likes or dislikes yet tunnels, cubes and treats!!!
I too can't wait to find out my two secret santa's exciting times!!!
This thread makes me feel very festive far too early!


----------



## Vanessa131

Xmas stuff is in at Pah!


----------



## popcornsmum

I went to the local pet shop yesterday and they have Xmas cat toys in and little woollen dog jumpers with reindeer, snowmen and snowflakes on!!! I wanted to get one for Popcorn but don't want a repeat of the Xmas hat fiasco!!!  Oh and all my Xmas pressies are wrapped and boxed to be sent (except the SS ones coz Popcorn and I don't know who we will get! Lol) oh and my Xmas food shopping list written!!  Tescos even have the tubs of chocolates at £4 I noticed today! Yay! It's nearly Xmas!!!


----------



## loroll1991

popcornsmum said:


> I went to the local pet shop yesterday and they have Xmas cat toys in and little woollen dog jumpers with reindeer, snowmen and snowflakes on!!! I wanted to get one for Popcorn but don't want a repeat of the Xmas hat fiasco!!!


My local wilko have xmas things for dogs but none will be small enough to fit Millie and Milo  they only start at size Medium!!


----------



## jumbu

Just to say I've updated Rafferty's likes and dislikes


----------



## huckybuck

@Treaclesmum

Please don't forget to do you likes and dislikes before tomorrow night and paypal donation.

@izziestars

Please don't forget to email me your address, state how many parcels and how much (and whether O/S postage) and pay your paypal donation before tomorrow night please.


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping up!!


----------



## Lunabuma

Not long now... I'm looking forward to some SS shopping.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Cat Gallery catalogue at the ready!


----------



## Treaclesmum

Right thread now lol! 


Likes - my lot will always enjoy...
Flying Frenzy attachments
Dangly wand toys of any kind
Feathers!
Catnip - especially small catnip mice
Healthy treats
Something to chew (i.e. toys with leather tassels for example - maybe Jumpy will leave my phone chargers alone then..?!) 

Dislikes...
Not many, although no treats with grains or cereals in please (I don't use Dreamies), and they're not keen on pate food unfortunately. Also some foods with "various sugars" have been known to cause a flare-up of gingivitis (in Jumpy)

I like dark chocolate, or ear-rings


----------



## Jesthar

*Charlie:* I am a big beautiful black girl and I have just turned ten! I'm not really in to toys, although occasionally I forget myself and enjoy wrestling a strong catnip or valarian toy. Very recently I have allowed my human servant to discover that I will play with... string! All these years and money on toys - nope - give me string! Oh how we laughed at that one - well, I did, the human just looked annoyed. Oh, and the wriggly worm type attachment for the Flying Frenzy has a certain irrisitable quality sometimes, too. I do love my treats, though I won't deign to try and get them out of treat or puzzle balls - why work when you can get hand fed? I'm quite fond of soft things to snuggle on, too.









*Lori:* I'm the complete opposite of Charlie when it comes to toys - she's soooo boring! If it's on a string and moves, or on the end of a stick and waggles, or a point of light on a wall, I'll chase it! That goes double if feathers or mylar are involved. I've yet to persuade the slave to buy me any battery powered toys that run around the floor, but ping pong balls or small mice anything else easily batted and chased around are sooo much fun (milk bottle foil seals are never safe from me! Though not mylar balls, I don't like those), and I like to annoy the human by wanting to play fetch with pipe cleaners or pipe cleaner animals at 3am. I'm a proud nip-head/valarian addict and treat fiend - and the complete opposite of Charlie when it comes to puzzle feeders - I empty ball feeders in seconds and had the every single part of the Trixie board sussed in minutes; I could do with a fresh challenge in that department. I like our undercover mouse and Bergen track, and anything that involves fishing under something to retrieve anything. Although if somone could send me a dozen live giant moths to chase, that would be best of all, despite what the slave says about it not being allowed!

*Charlie: *Treats wise we both love Whiskas Temptations and Dreamies and also the meat stick treats and any of the Tigeria range.
*Lori: *Freeze dried treats are tasty too, dried meat treats I Ieave for Charlie, she's weird like that.
*Charlie:* Don't worry about food, we nicked the servant's credit card and have half a ton of grain free and raw stored away. 
*Lori: *Plus Charlie's on a diet anyway cos she's currently a right big beautiful bloatmonger from nicking my breakfast all the time!
*Charlie: *Shut it, squirt! The human loves plain chocolate, or anything involving chocolate and mint, or chocolate and coffee.
*Lori:* Or just chocolate!
*Charlie:* Yes, or just chocolate. Or biscuits with chocolate in. As long as it doesn't involve dried fruit, nuts or alcohol, anyway, as she doesn't like any of those adulterating her chocolate.
*Lori:* She's does a lot of crafty things like sewing, the latest one is called 'crochet' I think. But she's a real spoilsport and won't let me play with the wool or the stitch markers whilst she's doing it!
*Charlie:* She doesn't have any room for ornaments and other knick-knacks really, and she's had to put a lot away anyway due to Lori not being able to control her urge to smack them onto the floor.
*Lori: *But it's fun! She was sent some lovely coasters last year and really doesn't need any more...
*Charlie: *...any more for you to keep relocating on to the floor at every opportunity, you mean...
*Lori:* Pipe down, porker - where's your Christmas spirit?
*Charlie:* Waiting for me in December. Unlike your supper leftovers, which are waiting for me in the kitchen...
*Lori: *Oi, you leave those alone - that's my midnight snack! 
*Charlie:* You snooze, you lose!
*Lori:* Oh no you don't!

*distant sounds of scrambling from the kitchen*


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping for any last minute additions!!


----------



## Susan M

Have edited my post with baby Belle's likes and dislikes now!


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping for @Matrod and @LizzieandLoca


----------



## LizzieandLoca

Ok here goes...

Here are my three little monkeys - Loca (naughty tortie), Alfie (pretty boy tabby), Novi (crazy oriental)










Loca - loves anything she can bat around the floor, isn't all that into interactive playing with me - she prefers to play away from the other two! She likes sleeping on her lazy days bed or on cardboard scratchers. She loves dreamies and thrive fish treats.

Alfie - loves anything and everything. Wand toys, balls, pipe cleaners, dangling things.. (Not to mention ornaments or anything else that may be left on a table!). He also has developed a love for cuddly toys and likes to carry them around the house. He loves his kong kicker too! He's a webbox addict - lick e lix, sticks.. The lot. In fact he'd pretty much eat whatever you put in front of him!

Novi - loves screaming and shouting and generally being oriental! Very much like Alfie in that she is into every toy you put in front of her! She loves snuggling on her fleecy blanket on my lap or hidey hole beds. Dreamies are her treat of choice but when it comes to food she is very, very fussy!

All of them - they don't seem to respond to catnip but I've only every tried the rubbish quality stuff. Would be intrigued to see how they fair with silvervine or the stronger stuff!

Me - I'm 33 and a Spanish teacher. I love coffee, chocolate (but not together) and wine! Being a teacher I also love stationery. There's not much I don't like, in fact! Very easily pleased!

Phew... I did it. That was a mission! Apologies for any grammar/ spelling issues. I've been under severe time constraints!


----------



## Matrod

This is Matilda









And Rodney










Rodney & Matilda are a pair of oldies, both turned 15 this year 

Both cats love thrive & hi life chicken treats plus natures menu treats. Food wise they're quite fussy, Rodney likes natures menu - chicken & turkey or chicken, salmon & tuna & meowing heads (any flavour), Matilda has food intolerances so nothing for her. Catnip & valerian toys are a hit with them both, Rodders likes scrunchie balls, they've never tried silvervine before but would love to give it a go.

Being ancient they do enjoy a good nap so blankets & squidgy things are a hit. The flying frenzy is s recent discovery for us & has gone down pretty well so attachments for that would be good especially anything like the wriggly worm. Rodney likes Kong type toys as well that he can beat up! I will add to this as & when I think of anything else.

I'm 35 (for another 3 weeks :Arghh:Grumpy). I don't drink alcohol or eat anything with sugar in, I'm vegetarian, no smellies either please. I love herbal tea such as dandelion or raspberry leaf (not fruit :Vomit), coffee, homemade things, scarves & anything cat or bird related but I'm really not worried about getting anything for myself.


----------



## huckybuck

Well we have 47 participants and a total of 66 parcels being sent/received.

@sarahecp has kindly offered to help send out some emails for me (and hopefully it means I won't know who my SS is either) in the days following the draw. 
There will be 66 emails to send in total so please bear with us as the aim is to do around 10 emails a day I will try to get them done as soon as possible because I know everyone is very excited to find out who they've got.

We will inform you of the username, name and address of where to send the parcel and a reminder of how much to spend. The rest is up to you..all the cats names and info should be on the this participants thread and sleuthing and stalking is positively encouraged!

Any problems at all please PM me (rather than email) and I'll do my best to help. @sarahecp will be my right hand elf in the event of a holiday/emergency etc.


----------



## ab1g41l

huckybuck said:


> Well we have 47 participants and a total of 66 parcels being sent/received.
> 
> @sarahecp has kindly offered to help send out some emails for me (and hopefully it means I won't know who my SS is either) in the days following the draw.
> There will be 66 emails to send in total so please bear with us as the aim is to do around 10 emails a day I will try to get them done as soon as possible because I know everyone is very excited to find out who they've got.
> 
> We will inform you of the username, name and address of where to send the parcel and a reminder of how much to spend. The rest is up to you..all the cats names and info should be on the this participants thread and sleuthing and stalking is positively encouraged!
> 
> Any problems at all please PM me (rather than email) and I'll do my best to help. @sarahecp will be my right hand elf in the event of a holiday/emergency etc.


Wow! @huckybuck Don't envy your job. Very grateful for your organisation of this. Hats off to you and @sarahecp :Kiss

Let the shopping begin 
Ps. Just updated the kittens likes and dislikes.


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping for @BumbleB


----------



## BumbleB

thank you HB 
Hi, I'm Rex and I'm about 4 years old, and I love food! Treats and food are the best things ever! (no beef or veal though please, it gives me stinky farts). I am pretty laid back and like most cat things, I actually use everything my mammy has bought for me, and claimed a lot of things that weren't for me as well *guilty face* I am a tart! Catnip is wonderful, I'm not really into Valerian though. The one thing I really do not like is bells, so if you could make sure that any bells on toys etc are easy to remove that would be great. Toys that rattle like the ones that come in Happy Kitty food orders are great, and I love to chase ribbons and wand toys. I do not have a flying frenzy (yet)  and I prefer little toys to big toys. Scratchy things for my claws and soft things to snuggle on are a hit too.

Mama Bee is 20 and loves all sorts of little niknaks, anything that is ethically sourced, cruelty-free etc, handmade things are favourites, no dairy please.

(v. tired and in a bit of a rush as forgot to sign up earlier so will probably edit a bit in the next few day if that's allowed)


----------



## huckybuck

Editing is allowed and positively encouraged... likes, dislikes, circumstances can change so any updates will be gratefully received!


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping for @Azriel391


----------



## Azriel391

late late late but Oscar would very much like to join Secret Santa again this year , he is a bit under the weather at the mo so hopefully when I tell him we're in it will perk him up .

Oscar is 17½ years young and loves a snuggly blanket (we'd be thrilled if our SS was a happy hooker LOL ) he likes catnip and valarian (mummy the latter not so much but anything goes !) and he quite likes trying different food (mummy says he is a fuss pot and doesn't eat enough !)
more to add later @huckybuck if that's ok

Oscar has reminded me that I have not been hugely helpful to my SS in terms of my likes and dislikes (sorry SS) I am super excited and sooo easily pleased - like candles especially Lily flame ones, truffles, ears pierced not so keen on danglies, anything cat related, love books sci fi and fantasy , love scarves but mostly I am just excited to be participating


----------



## idris

Azriel391 said:


> View attachment 246636
> 
> late late late but Oscar would very much like to join Secret Santa again this year , he is a bit under the weather at the mo so hopefully when I tell him we're in it will perk him up .
> 
> Oscar is 17½ years young and loves a snuggly blanket (we'd be thrilled if our SS was a happy hooker LOL ) he likes catnip and valarian (mummy the latter not so much but anything goes !) and he quite likes trying different food (mummy says he is a fuss pot and doesn't eat enough !)
> more to add later @huckybuck if that's ok


Yay your in







you , me and J&B can sleuth out the truth  x


----------



## Azriel391

looking forward to it very much @idris & @JaimeandBree


----------



## huckybuck

The draw is complete  It was a lot of fun..we got in a bit of a mess a few times, had a few recounts ( as we tried to ensure no one person sent and received to/from another) but we got there in the end!!



Sarah and I did have a minor struggle trying to keep our own SSs secret from each other and as we were both doing 2 parcels each we decided it would be much easier to simply exchange 1 of those 2 parcels between us. I hope nobody minds and we both do still have one other that remains a proper SS. 

Emails will start to go out tonight and over the next few days.....


----------



## idris

Yay thanks ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Torin.

Glad you got there in the end!


----------



## huckybuck

Just a quick note that if you have signed up for 2 parcels you may get 2 emails and they may be at different times so please don't panic if you don't automatically receive both at the same time.


----------



## Susan M

SO EXCITED!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Squeeeeeeee!


----------



## popcornsmum

Aghhhh!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## bluecordelia

off to aol land to check out ......be prepared for my fussy virgo ott parcels or parcels......xx


----------



## Azriel391

Woo hoo am in Rocky Horror mode .....full of ... annn....ti....ci...pation


----------



## huckybuck

@Pear I've been asked by your SS if you can update your thread to include Tonks' likes and dislikes please
and also rather randomly what is your shoe size????


----------



## popcornsmum

First pressie ordered online!!! This is SO much fun!!!!


----------



## Susan M

No fair teasing when some of us don't know who we're buying for yet!


----------



## popcornsmum

@Susan M Oops sorry!!! I was just SO excited and I don't have anything else to do with my day!!! Lol! x


----------



## bluecordelia

I have had one email so am lurking. I will keep checking for another........off to sneak around xxxxx


----------



## Matrod

Just found out who I've got, so excited! Off to do a bit of online shopping now & a bit of lurking ompus


----------



## loroll1991

Matrod said:


> Just found out who I've got, so excited! Off to do a bit of online shopping now & a bit of lurking ompus




Oh my oh my oh my!!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## Matrod

loroll1991 said:


> Oh my oh my oh my!!!! So excited!!!!


Have you found out who yours is yet? Shopping might be put on hold tonight, Matilda is very much tripping on tramadol at the moment & keeps falling on me


----------



## bluecordelia

I missed my ss recipients post first scroll through but I have found you now. x


----------



## loroll1991

Matrod said:


> Have you found out who yours is yet? Shopping might be put on hold tonight, Matilda is very much tripping on tramadol at the moment & keeps falling on me


No!! But yours was the first post that I saw regarding getting theirs! The anticipation is killing me!! Hahahaha bless her! Hope you get to spend some Christmas money tomorrow hehe


----------



## ab1g41l

Okay so I think I might have a meltdown. Feeling quite stressed and panicky. I've got my first name through but my internet has been playing up since I've got home from work. 
I've been patient for the last 5 hours but BT Internet is not being my friend tonight. So much snooping, browsing and shopping to do! 
Off to check kitties haven't knocked a wire out! :Arghh


----------



## mudgekin

Ohhhhh..I'm so excited, shopping will start tomorrow yay


----------



## JaimeandBree

Very excited, got my email and very happy with both of mine!


----------



## Shikoku

I'm so pleased with mine! Already started shopping !


----------



## huckybuck

Ok so everyone who signed up for a £10 option should have their email now.

I did make one mistake @Britt. Sorry hun. The first address you received is wrong so please ignore it. Take the most recent one with 2 address' on it please.

We're pausing for the night and to have a well earned glass of wine and will resume emailing in the morning.


----------



## idris

I've got mine






and I'm happy . Lol


----------



## Torin.

Psst @huckybuck, with that small bit of price disclosure re. the emails, you're giving some early hints to narrow down possibles and not-possibles based on who's posted, rather than having no idea which participants were doing which priceband. Well, although of course you'd know which price-band the person you're buying for would be doing. Hm. Just pondering out loud!


----------



## BumbleB

ahh so exciting   

(p.s. sorry HB, having a few technical issues with paypal at the moment but am working to sort them whenever I have a free moment xx)


----------



## huckybuck

Torin said:


> Psst @huckybuck, with that small bit of price disclosure re. the emails, you're giving some early hints to narrow down possibles and not-possibles based on who's posted, rather than having no idea which participants were doing which priceband. Well, although of course you'd know which price-band the person you're buying for would be doing. Hm. Just pondering out loud!


Ahhh. But what I didn't say was that a few £20 options had started to go out as well lol! There are 2 of us sending emails from each end of the spectrum..confused yet? I am!!!


----------



## Pear

I was driving myself seriously neurotic earlier i was adding things into baskets and then thinking what if they don't like x,y and z and then taking things back out....and then going back in and adding the items back in just encase. This is all from a women who doesn't do her shopping until two weeks before Christmas day!!! When i was a child Christmas shopping happened the week before and decorations went up on Christmas Eve so October excitement is making me feel frazzled. 

I had a little something something up my sleeve which i organised today and that dear cat friend's is it!!!
...Well you know until i find out who i have then i'll be burning plastic. 
*sheepish smile*


----------



## loroll1991

I received mine and I am thrilled!!!!! HEHEHEHE time to get shopping!!!


----------



## Susan M

You're all such teases! :Woot


----------



## Azriel391

WOOO HOHOHO I have mine super excited







off to to some stalking santa stylie


----------



## Susan M

Ooh the little Christmas fairies are at it early this morning  Thank you @huckybuck and @sarahecp


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Ooh the little Christmas fairies are at it early this morning  Thank you @huckybuck and @sarahecp


Do you have yours now?


----------



## JaimeandBree

idris said:


> I've got mine
> View attachment 246759
> and I'm happy . Lol


Did you purposely find the creepiest Christmas smiley you could lol


----------



## idris

JaimeandBree said:


> Did you purposely find the creepiest Christmas smiley you could lol


Of course !


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> Do you have yours now?


Yep!  Excited!!


----------



## huckybuck

@Citruspips I've had a little request from your SS

Does crunchie like cat grasses/catnip/herbs etc????


----------



## huckybuck

Just so that I don't take all the credit for SS..my lovely secret squirrel, right hand elf @sarahecp has been helping enormously by sending out lots of these emails!! We're taking it in turns to send batches lol!! I would never have been able to do it all so quickly without her wonderful help!!

Hoping that by midnight tonight we might have sent them all out!!!


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Keep checking my emails lol


----------



## huckybuck

Well I think that's it!!!!!! Finished!!!!!!!

We have sent out all the emails so if you haven't heard anything please first check your junk mail in case it has gone into the wrong folder and if you still can't see it email me and I'll double check and resend. 

Just a reminder that all parcels should be sent out by 1/12/2015.

Please email when you have sent your parcels and again when you receive one. This way we will aim to keep track of them all!!!


----------



## sarahecp

Happy shopping cat chatters


----------



## Erenya

I have my names and I'm very excited


----------



## Susan M

YAAAY!
Thank you so much @huckybuck and @sarahecp you are both amazing!


----------



## pollypage

I'm Rosie and I'm 5 months old, my human hate is being picked up, I don't mind a couple of seconds but anything longer is a no no.
I love chasing my little foam ball mum throws it for me and I fetch it back and put it in front of her so we can do it again mums sure I think I'm a dog but I'm not although I did live around dogs when I was born


----------



## sarahecp

I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it :Singing :Singing


----------



## carly87

Sorry folks. I can't edit my last post of likes and dislikes, so I'm going to put things here. unfortunately, Millie and Apache are now living with my ex housemate, so I'm down to 2, and as painful as it was to let them go, I don't want to be accidentally reminded of it by getting pressies for them at Christmas.

So, here we go! Whoever my SS is, please ignore the original post! If an admin could remove it that would be even better!

Tango: 3 and a half. Loves feathers, dangly toys, valerian, catnip, silvervine, things he can jump and whack or chase.

Zippy: Will be 6 months old by then. Really, really loves the springs you can get from Purrs in our Hearts, but can prob find elsewhere. They just look like bits of book binding (she has the extra wide as silly Tango eats the small ones), so probably cheap as chips from other places. Goes mad for things she can carry in her little mouth, and gets very excited by anything new! I haven't tried her with puzzle or treat toys yet, but reckon she'd be clever enough to work them out. She loves anything that moves independently too. Goes mad for straws, balls of all shapes and sizes, and sparkly things.

They're all raw fed and do get dodgy tummies so no food pretty please. As a treat, they can have the likes of the Applaws tuna loin, but I normally pop a little tin of treat food like Applaws, Thrive etc in my SS, and unfortunately they can't have that. They all really love the meat stick treats, Dreamies, Temptations etc. They love cubes and things to hide in too. All of mine go mad for any sort of interactive toy, and I've been looking at the Kong one for a while (obviously don't expect this as it's dear, but just giving ideas about the sort of thing I mean). They've got a version of the Cats Meow thing, another one where a mouse pops up out of random holes, and another with a wand attached that flicks around but they just pull it off and run away with it, little sods! They've got loads of toys, so the more unusual the better! Please just be aware that if it's small and thin, Tango will eat it, so pipecleaners and bits of ribbon are off limits too I'm afraid.

Me: I'm Carly, 28. I really love hand made things as I get them so rarely, but will always be pleased with chocolate... It's a really safe bet as I love it all! Pretty please no smellies. I can't burn candles and my skin's sensitive, so can't use the lovely bath bits. I'd also like to remind folks that I'm blind. Now, I'm not moaning at all because any gift is nice, but for the past few years on here, my human gift has been something you need to see to use, bookmarks, lovely little diaries etc. I really mean it when I say I appreciate each and every thing that was in the parcel, but it did leave things a bit awkward when trying to write thank yous to the SS!


----------



## Charity

Got mine!


----------



## idris

Charity said:


> Got mine!
> 
> View attachment 246797


I'm not so sure  does that mean your a happy bunny or a sad sausage ? Lol


----------



## Torin.

Wooooo! Shopping time!

(also I've slightly edited my dis/likes post in view of recent events)


----------



## JaimeandBree

huckybuck said:


> Well I think that's it!!!!!! Finished!!!!!!!
> 
> We have sent out all the emails so if you haven't heard anything please first check your junk mail in case it has gone into the wrong folder and if you still can't see it email me and I'll double check and resend.
> 
> Just a reminder that all parcels should be sent out by 1/12/2015.
> 
> Please email when you have sent your parcels and again when you receive one. This way we will aim to keep track of them all!!!





sarahecp said:


> View attachment 246791
> 
> 
> Happy shopping cat chatters


 Massive well done you two for getting all the emails out so quickly, that gives people a good two months to get shopping! Thank you Santa @huckybuck and Elf @sarahecp you both deserve lots of mince pies


----------



## cava14 una

Got mine too, just going to see what my pick likes:Cat


----------



## Charity

idris said:


> I'm not so sure  does that mean your a happy bunny or a sad sausage ? Lol


Oh, definitely happy bunny.


----------



## lymorelynn

carly87 said:


> If an admin could remove it that would be even better!


I've deleted your original post


----------



## moggie14

Yay - came home from work to my e-mail, I'm very pleased with my recipient :Happy
Thanks sooo very much @huckybuck and @sarahecp for organising and being so super efficient!! xxx


----------



## Forester

Bumping to keep at the top. I get the feeling that this thread is going to be the one most looked at over the next few days/ weeks.  

Yippee dippy doooo.:Wacky I apologise for the over exuberance .:Bag


----------



## ab1g41l

Finally back on the internet!!! 
After checking all cables and preparing hate mail to BT... Looks like a certain Pippy girl knocked a line slightly loose, took me a while to find the one :Shifty

So much lurking to do. ompusompus So excited, getting a list ready for tomorrow's trip to the shops :Smuggrin


----------



## sarahecp

Calling @huckybuck  

I've been asked by your SS for the size of the HB's and what size clothes they wear  

Please can you reveal the HB's vital statistics 

xxx


----------



## huckybuck

sarahecp said:


> Calling @huckybuck
> 
> I've been asked by your SS for the size of the HB's and what size clothes they wear
> 
> Please can you reveal the HB's vital statistics
> 
> xxx


I promise I will measure and post tomorrow!! A certain young man changes all the time!


----------



## sarahecp

huckybuck said:


> I promise I will measure and post tomorrow!! A certain young man changes all the time!


Thanks hun


----------



## JaimeandBree

sarahecp said:


> Calling @huckybuck
> 
> Please can you reveal the HB's vital statistics
> 
> xxx


 Ooo er!!!


----------



## sarahecp

JaimeandBree said:


> Ooo er!!!


Lol


----------



## sarahecp

Calling @Jellypi3 

I've been asked by your SS if Dante and Bea like cat nip, valerian and silvervine


----------



## Torin.

oh oh oh, I like this ask @huckybuck or @sarahecp for extra info thing that's going on


----------



## Dumpling

Well done to both of you for getting all those emails out so quickly, it must have been quite a task!
Thrilled to have got the names of both of my recipients, time to get shopping!!!


----------



## Belgy67

Are SS going to get the parcels sent to sender so we can wrap them in christmas paper or do we just send direct  Silly question I know


----------



## Pear

I for one am having everything sent to me so presents can be wrapped and covered in bows!!!
I'd really love cat Christmas paper but that is proving challenging.


----------



## Belgy67

Pear said:


> I for one am having everything sent to me so presents can be wrapped and covered in bows!!!
> I'd really love cat Christmas paper but that is proving challenging.


More challenging than the presents i bet lol


----------



## Dumpling

Belgy67 said:


> Are SS going to get the parcels sent to sender so we can wrap them in christmas paper or do we just send direct  Silly question I know


I'll be getting all mine sent to me then wrapping and sending out one big parcel!


----------



## sarahecp

Belgy67 said:


> Are SS going to get the parcels sent to sender so we can wrap them in christmas paper or do we just send direct  Silly question I know


Not a silly question at all 

I wrap all pressies before sending out, kitties love playing with the paper as well as the contents, double the fun 



Pear said:


> I for one am having everything sent to me so presents can be wrapped and covered in bows!!!
> I'd really love cat Christmas paper but that is proving challenging.


eBay might be your friend, but they don't have as much variety as they usually do, might be a bit early. Amazon usually have some nice cat Christmas paper.


----------



## huckybuck

Belgy67 said:


> Are SS going to get the parcels sent to sender so we can wrap them in christmas paper or do we just send direct  Silly question I know


Most people get all their bits and pieces together at home, wrap and then send one whole parcel. They usually also add a little clue, a card a poem a picture or something so their recipient can try to guess who their SS is. I'll try to find last year's opening thread as this will give you an idea of what everyone does....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-2014-opening-thread.387591/#post-1063991194


----------



## huckybuck

@loroll1991

I've a question from your SS well 2 actually..

Do M and M like valerian?

And do you prefer loose tea or tea bags?


----------



## loroll1991

huckybuck said:


> @loroll1991
> 
> I've a question from your SS well 2 actually..
> 
> Do M and M like valerian?
> 
> And do you prefer loose tea or tea bags?


They do have a toy with valerian which they do like very much 

And I like both but if I had the choice it would be loose :Cat

Hehehe so excited


----------



## huckybuck

@Ali71

I've been asked by your SS if you could post a couple of pictures of your babies please?


----------



## popcornsmum

Maybe it's coz of this thread but I am now totally ready for xmas however it seems not everyone is and when I went into M&S earlier I asked for their Xmas Food catalogue and got told "it's only October!"  Oh well at least I can be excited about Xmas on here!


----------



## sarahecp

popcornsmum said:


> Maybe it's coz of this thread but I am now totally ready for xmas however it seems not everyone is and when I went into M&S earlier I asked for their Xmas Food catalogue and got told "it's only October!"  Oh well at least I can be excited about Xmas on here!


That's the good thing about Cat Chat, you can be excited about anything and everything at any time of the year  

Especially Christmas


----------



## popcornsmum

@sarahecp i love that about this forum!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> Maybe it's coz of this thread but I am now totally ready for xmas however it seems not everyone is and when I went into M&S earlier I asked for their Xmas Food catalogue and got told "it's only October!"  Oh well at least I can be excited about Xmas on here!


Doesn't help that apparently it's finally decided to be summer up here! Very discombobulating!


----------



## popcornsmum

JaimeandBree said:


> Doesn't help that apparently it's finally decided to be summer up here! Very discombobulating!


I know!!! I was sweating earlier wearing a hoodie! It is so warm! But everything up here thinks I'm mad coz I keep talking about Xmas! Loving Ch5 and the Xmas films today tho!  And the local pet shop who now have cat Xmas bits in! Yay!!!


----------



## Ali71

@huckybuck and our SS - Happy to oblige!

Suki is my little black panther and Milo is my tuxedo boy. Hope this helps!


----------



## Britt

Is it OK to shop in Amazon.co.uk or other uk websites? Shipping from Belgium is very expensive so I might buy more stuff if I'm allowed to buy directly from there.


----------



## Torin.

popcornsmum said:


> Maybe it's coz of this thread but I am now totally ready for xmas however it seems not everyone is and when I went into M&S earlier I asked for their Xmas Food catalogue and got told "it's only October!"  Oh well at least I can be excited about Xmas on here!


Christmas has already come to Lidl though *stuffs face with marzipan and lebkuchken*


----------



## popcornsmum

@Torin lol! It's always Xmas in Lidl as they always sell yummy things like that!!!


----------



## Charity

I've done mine today, yay, well ordered them, trouble is I couldn't stop 









Oh, and while I was looking, I came across these, had to giggle, and don't worry, my SS won't be getting these in their parcel.


----------



## popcornsmum

As a first time SS (hypothetically!) does it matter if you get carried away and accidentally go over the amount?


----------



## Blue-BearUK

popcornsmum said:


> As a first time SS (hypothetically!) does it matter if you get carried away and accidentally go over the amount?


I've already spent my £20 "budget" soley on the slave lol. Oops. Definitely going over budget!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> As a first time SS (hypothetically!) does it matter if you get carried away and accidentally go over the amount?


I couldn't stick to the amount, too many lovely things and I think it did say it wasn't set in stone


----------



## Matrod

popcornsmum said:


> As a first time SS (hypothetically!) does it matter if you get carried away and accidentally go over the amount?


I'm a first timer as well, I hope not cos I know I'm going to go over budget!


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> As a first time SS (hypothetically!) does it matter if you get carried away and accidentally go over the amount?


No, don't worry about that! I went waaaay over last year. I look at it as more of a guideline than a rule and I know I'm not the only one! But equally no one will expect you to go over so no one should worry about sticking to the budget


----------



## Jellypi3

sarahecp said:


> Calling @Jellypi3
> 
> I've been asked by your SS if Dante and Bea like cat nip, valerian and silvervine


Sorry for the delayed reply, they like catnip never had the other two but I've always wanted to try it


----------



## Jannor

Hi all  

Been doing a bit of research on my SS .... not got around to shopping yet.

I went over budget last year and probably will again. There is just so much nice stuff!


----------



## sarahecp

Jellypi3 said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply, they like catnip never had the other two but I've always wanted to try it


Thanks hun


----------



## Torin.

popcornsmum said:


> @Torin lol! It's always Xmas in Lidl as they always sell yummy things like that!!!


I think it must be different where you live then. In Scotland and North Yorks it's just an autumn 'Christmas market' thing. Now I'm jealous!


----------



## huckybuck

For all the first timers...the budget seems to be simply a guideline. This is the approximate amount that you should expect to receive if you have signed up for that spend for your parcel. Lots of people stick to it and equally lots of people overspend. The fun is being imaginative, personal, and finding something that the cats and slave will all love. Whether it is something hand made, or a bargain found in a £1 shop. It's the thought that has gone into it that counts.


----------



## Britt

popcornsmum said:


> As a first time SS (hypothetically!) does it matter if you get carried away and accidentally go over the amount?


I spent double the amount last year


----------



## huckybuck

@daisysmama I have had a request from your SS

We know Ern has destroyed the FF but is the wand part ok?


----------



## The Wild Bunch

huckybuck said:


> @daisysmama I have had a request from your SS
> 
> We know Ern has destroyed the FF but is the wand part ok?


The wand is fine @huckybuck it's just the feathers that he has shredded


----------



## idris

I've just updated mischief's with a bit of flying frenzy info x


----------



## The Wild Bunch

I dare say i am done 
Just got to wait for it all to arrive now and get it wrapped and looking pretty!


----------



## LizzieandLoca

Gosh what an organised bunch!

I have another week of 15 hour days with the school play next week, followed by my parents 50th wedding anniversary, followed by a few days in Amsterdam.

My stalking and shopping will begin in earnest when I get back, although I already have some things in mind! Just to check - parcels need to be sent not received by 1st December, right?


----------



## Susan M

daisysmama said:


> I dare say i am done
> Just got to wait for it all to arrive now and get it wrapped and looking pretty!


 Blimey well done! I've looked but not bought anything yet!

@LizzieandLoca Sd far as I'm aware that's correct, sent by December 1st.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Susan M said:


> Blimey well done! I've looked but not bought anything yet!


Bought pretty much what was on my SS list plus a bit extra. Gone way, way over budget though


----------



## Kcabrera3

Tobby




__
Kcabrera3


__
Jun 17, 2015







I am Toby (3). I'm the sweetest and grumpiest cat. I love soft beds and Dreames. I'm a bit picky with food but not as much as my mommy think.





  








Kiki




__
Kcabrera3


__
Jun 17, 2015




I am not going to let you work... I need my pet time now!!!





My name is Kiki (2). I love playing with every thing no made for cats but cardboard furniture....


----------



## Susan M

daisysmama said:


> Bought pretty much what was on my SS list plus a bit extra. Gone way, way over budget though


 It's impossible to stick to it when buying kitty things!


----------



## Forester

Charity said:


> Oh, and while I was looking, I came across these, had to giggle, and don't worry, my SS won't be getting these in their parcel.
> 
> View attachment 246940


@Charity, I'm a little concerned about where you've been looking.


----------



## huckybuck

Question for @Charity

Are Mr and Mrs T partial to catnip, silvervine, valerian etc????


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> Question for @Charity
> 
> Are Mr and Mrs T partial to catnip, silvervine, valerian etc????


Yes, they love catnip and valerian, not tried silvervine ??



Forester said:


> @Charity, I'm a little concerned about where you've been looking.


Ha ha, its a good job I can't remember what site it was then. Well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## huckybuck

@Jesthar

Do you have pierced ears???


----------



## Jesthar

huckybuck said:


> @Jesthar
> 
> Do you have pierced ears???


Nope! Something of a needlephobe, me... Don't wear much jewellry, really, and clip on earrings tend to make my ears sore after a while


----------



## huckybuck

As requested vital statistics updated on the HBs post (NOT mine I might add )


----------



## Treaclesmum

I always find Amazon very good for interesting and unusual cat toys for Christmas, I will get started in November, can't wait!


----------



## Britt

I forgot to tell you that I don't give Pooh toys with feathers. We have had issues at the rescue with cats swallowing the feathers 

I'd better start saving money because I have a lot of cat/slave stuff to buy


----------



## huckybuck

Britt said:


> I forgot to tell you that I don't give Pooh toys with feathers. We have had issues at the rescue with cats swallowing the feathers
> 
> I'd better start saving money because I have a lot of cat/slave stuff to buy


@Britt can you edit your original likes and dislikes with this hun xx


----------



## huckybuck

@sarahecp

I have a request from your SS

What do you call your boys most often?

Ro or Roman, Frank or Frankie, Seb or Sebastian?


----------



## sarahecp

huckybuck said:


> @sarahecp
> 
> I have a request from your SS
> 
> What do you call your boys most often?
> 
> Ro or Roman, Frank or Frankie, Seb or Sebastian?


Little *****  

Most often it's, Frank, Seb and Ro


----------



## clairescats

Updated my post with something i forgot the cats liked. 

Im super excited and have already purchased a few pressies


----------



## huckybuck

@Chillicat a request from your SS

Do Oakley and Gypsy like catnip/valerain/silverine???


----------



## huckybuck

@Pear I have a question from one of your SSs

Please can you measure Moth cat? 1. Collar/neck circumference 2. length neck to tail and 3. round the widest part of the tummy/waist.

Thank you xx


----------



## huckybuck

A little nudge @Belgy67 
and @catgeoffrey

Hope all is ok with you and your babies furry and non furry!! It's been a little while since the elves saw you last post???


----------



## Erenya

yeeaahhhh... so over budget here too


----------



## popcornsmum

Me too @Erenya !!! I just decided I'd not worry too much as Christmas is about giving!


----------



## Erenya

I know, I'm having so much fun


----------



## jumbu

So. Many. Choices.


----------



## Zephodi

jumbu said:


> So. Many. Choices.


I know, I'm struggling to pick


----------



## Forester

I've written lists but changed them again , and again. The current lists don't bear much resemblance to the original ones. I just know that I'm going to send for everything and then change my mind again when I find fresh things that I think that my " victims" will prefer.


----------



## loroll1991

I know I am definitely going to go over budget judging by my list, but it still doesn't feel like enough when I look at it!


----------



## popcornsmum

@loroll1991 Half the stuff I brought and some that I ordered came and when I sorted it I was like damn is that it!!! Lol I'm just hoping the other half comes and I think yep that looks good! Haha!


----------



## loroll1991

popcornsmum said:


> @loroll1991 Half the stuff I brought and some that I ordered came and when I sorted it I was like damn is that it!!! Lol I'm just hoping the other half comes and I think yep that looks good! Haha!


Haha that's exactly how I feel!! I've bought a few bits but not a lot! I'm sure once I have it it'll look more !!


----------



## huckybuck

@ab1g41l

I have a little question from your SS.

It's noted that you have sensitive skin but they would like to know whether you are sensitive to any particular fabric/wool/nylon/silk/acrylic/polyester etc etc please!!


----------



## huckybuck

And another for @bluecordelia

Do your babies have any of the cat it range of toys/grass/track/puzzles etc


----------



## Erenya

thank you so much HB for fielding all these queries - you're doing a fab job


----------



## huckybuck

More than happy to field!!


----------



## ab1g41l

huckybuck said:


> @ab1g41l
> 
> I have a little question from your SS.
> 
> It's noted that you have sensitive skin but they would like to know whether you are sensitive to any particular fabric/wool/nylon/silk/acrylic/polyester etc etc please!!


 Nope, fine with all fabric


----------



## bluecordelia

they have the track with the green grey ball that has covered sections and the short track, no puzzles grass or toys xx
.


----------



## catgeoffrey

Apologies @huckybuck! We've been on holiday for the past week and there was NO mobile reception so not been able to log on at all... very sad but was a lovely break! Just posted a new thread with pics of the boys!


----------



## bluecordelia

Please people bear with me at the mo. We have NO water or heat and power is a bit iffy..cats are fab. They are dealing with the horrid bit of building work by sleeping on my bed. I have replied to one tag HB re catit but couldn't find the other ...


----------



## huckybuck

bluecordelia said:


> Please people bear with me at the mo. We have NO water or heat and power is a bit iffy..cats are fab. They are dealing with the horrid bit of building work by sleeping on my bed. I have replied to one tag HB re catit but couldn't find the other ...


No it's only the one hun - I mean't another tag in general - you're doing just fine xx


----------



## huckybuck

catgeoffrey said:


> Apologies @huckybuck! We've been on holiday for the past week and there was NO mobile reception so not been able to log on at all... very sad but was a lovely break! Just posted a new thread with pics of the boys!


Ooh hope you've had a lovely relaxing time!!
So pleased you've posted pics xxx


----------



## bluecordelia

huckybuck said:


> No it's only the one hun - I mean't another tag in general - you're doing just fine xx


Sorry HB I read it as 'another one'. Doh x


----------



## bluecordelia

I am going to have to get out my stash of goodies this weekend and divvy them up. The cats will have to be banned from my room as Blue in particular will drag one of the parcels off complete with wrapping. I have my cards and clues. I have a list in my purse that I keep squinting at..


----------



## carly87

I'm such a child. I keep checking back here and hoping santa has a question for me. How pathetic am I!


----------



## Erenya

bluecordelia said:


> I have a list in my purse that I keep squinting at..


Me too!


----------



## huckybuck

@Ali71

Your SS would like to know do you have a favourite colour or colours??


----------



## Ali71

Ooh Hello @huckybuck. I love jewel colours - royal blue, rich purple, red (I'm not really a pastel person!)....hope that helps x


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Well my order has arrived today for my SS and I have to say that I look like I'm sending next to nothing  I'm a bit fed up because I have spent a huge amount of money


----------



## JaimeandBree

daisysmama said:


> Well my order has arrived today for my SS and I have to say that I look like I'm sending next to nothing  I'm a bit fed up because I have spent a huge amount of money


I'm sure whatever you are sending is lovely and will be appreciated by the slaves and kitties, it's the thought that goes into it that counts not the size or the amount spent


----------



## The Wild Bunch

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm sure whatever you are sending is lovely and will be appreciated by the slaves and kitties, it's the thought that goes into it that counts not the size or the amount spent


I know. Just don't want my recipient to be disappointed with the teeny weeny box. Not everybody thinks about how much thought and agonising has gone into their parcel.
I'll get over it


----------



## popcornsmum

@daisysmama aw  please don't feel fed up, its really the thought that counts not the value and I am pretty sure everyone doing SS will be so grateful for their furbabies receiving a surprise gift/gifts which has been so carefully planned and thought out! Your present will no doubt be well received and appreciated! 
Being completely honest I had not even looked into how much cat things cost until I started shopping for this and realised cat toys etc are really quite pricey!! It made me look round the lounge and think gosh Popcorn has had more spent on her in the last 2 years than we spend on each other! I also realised on Sunday whilst doing the weekly shop that half our weekly shopping bill is her food!!!!


----------



## huckybuck

daisysmama said:


> Well my order has arrived today for my SS and I have to say that I look like I'm sending next to nothing  I'm a bit fed up because I have spent a huge amount of money


You can always try your hand at making a couple of things - it's the thought and effort that counts!!


----------



## Susan M

daisysmama said:


> I know. Just don't want my recipient to be disappointed with the teeny weeny box. Not everybody thinks about how much thought and agonising has gone into their parcel.
> I'll get over it


 I think everyone doing this is in the same boat, so they will think about how much thought and effort has gone into your gifts because they'd have done the same themselves  Whatever you send is going to be greatly received, I'm positive!


----------



## The Wild Bunch

huckybuck said:


> You can always try your hand at making a couple of things - it's the thought and effort that counts!!


I'm knitting cardigans for my step sister as i type. Her little boy is due any day now and she has filed orders with me for bootees, cardis and a blankie! If I have time, I will knit for recipient or their cat(s)


----------



## sarahecp

I agree with the others, it's the thought, time and effort you put into your gifts, not how much is there. Everything will be greatly received, even the wrapping paper  stop worrying


----------



## Torin.

My box is quite small size-wise compared to photos of openings on previous years. But the overall size means nothing more than that  Also I am intentionally squidging everything into the smallest box it'll fit into on account of that being cheaper to post haha.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Torin said:


> My box is quite small size-wise compared to photos of openings on previous years. But the overall size means nothing more than that  Also I am intentionally squidging everything into the smallest box it'll fit into on account of that being cheaper to post haha.


I like your thinking!


----------



## bluecordelia

I would not inflict anything I made on anyone as I am impatient and cack handed. I envy people who can draw, paint and do. I enjoy giving. I just want to get 2 more bits for slaves and the boxes will be going. I nearly ordered the other day but the power went out.

Roll on SS XXX


----------



## huckybuck

I'm rubbish at making anything BUT my poor SSs will have to suffer the efforts lol


----------



## The Wild Bunch

huckybuck said:


> I'm rubbish at making anything BUT my poor SSs will have to suffer the efforts lol


Crochet always goes down well


----------



## idris

my poor recipient will be crocheted out .I'm already on my third make for them. it might even be four made things after what I've just found out  I'm keeping my eye on you :Bored


----------



## Erenya

I tried crochet. Apparently I suck at crochet...


----------



## carly87

Whoever gets Crochet will be very lucky! I just came across a load of hand made kitten blankets that I'd foolishly put into storage and then couldn't find, and thought how lovely it could be if I had any talent in that field!


----------



## Jesthar

I've got a lovely lady at work re-teaching me how to crochet  I used to do a bit as a kid, but had totally forgotten how! Never managed to get the hang of knitting despite several serious attempts, though...

Are those the blankets you bought at the TICA show, @carly87 ?


----------



## carly87

Yeah, I think so. Also got them from the same lady at the GCCF one too. Gutted as they'd have been lovely to go with kittens.


----------



## mudgekin

I hope that my SS will appreciate hand made goodies, of course there will be a couple of bought things. I'm like some of you guys who look and think than I'm sending such a small amount but I suppose when you count up the raw materials and time taken it probably is more than enough, I just wish it wasn't so meagre looking


----------



## Jesthar

I definitely wouldn't mind handmade, my girls had a lovely knitted mouse shaped blanket from @lymorelynn last year, which Lori sleeps on in the top basket of the Tigga Tower  They already have a decent regular toy stash, so unusual things are always welcome


----------



## JaimeandBree

My SSs can also "look forward"  to plenty of crochet! I'm so excited to make things for the kitties and slaves, I can't wait to get home from work of an evening and start crocheting


----------



## sarahecp

I'm hoping to make something for my SS, I'm not really crafty so I'll see how it turns out first :Happy

I think home made things are lovely, they have that special personal touch, unique and made especially for that someone


----------



## Vanessa131

I'm pants at making things, so my SS has something hand made by someone I have ropped in!


----------



## Erenya

Vanessa131 said:


> I'm pants at making things, so my SS has something hand made by someone I have ropped in!


I will confess I've found the crocheting equivalent of a ghost writer...... now, do i pass it off as my own or not...


----------



## Azriel391

Oohh that's clever @Erenya your SS won't mind at all  have booked self a day at local craft centre to make my SS ..... something , really looking forward to it but heaven knows what 'it' will be lol


----------



## Charity

I've tried various arts and crafts but I'm either totally naff (like pottery ) or very average. You can guarantee if you get something hand made by me, a bit will fall off!


----------



## Dumpling

I'm going to try and make a few little things for my recipients, I can't knit or crochet, but I like sewing and using felt! 

I'm still writting and rewriting my shopping lists for the supreme, those of you who've made a good start on your shopping are ever so organised! I can't wait to get everything and get wrapping! I'm failing at trying to do a clue though


----------



## BumbleB

I am a Busy Bee at the moment, moving house!! but I'm hoping to make something for my victim(s) as soon as I get a free moment


----------



## cava14 una

I've bought all mine I even got some of it from a cat rescue which I am pleased about:Cat


----------



## huckybuck

@Jellypi3

I have a question form your SS.

Are you allergic/irritated by any fabric/wool etc or do you suffer from excema (sorry to be personal lol!!).


----------



## Belgy67

huckybuck said:


> A little nudge @Belgy67
> and @catgeoffrey
> 
> Hope all is ok with you and your babies furry and non furry!! It's been a little while since the elves saw you last post???


Yup everything good, I got a new promotion and last two weeks have been hectic learning my new job. Kittens are great snd doing well. I will make a wee post with an up to date photo or two


----------



## Pear

I have decided to make my SS home made cat toys in the shape of fabric mice.
I am crafty sort of *winces* I can pick out pretty things just the 'putting together' where it goes sideways.

I have just been so disappointed thus far with the Christmas themed cat toys that I am going to buy a little set of Christmas themed fabrics and try.

I also promised Moth Cat I would make him some Egypt Mice which zooplus no longer sells they have long elastic tails with pom poms on the end.

I am currently researching how to do invisible hand sewing.

My OH has been in listed as my Co shopper to stop me putting three of everything into the shopping cart.


----------



## Blue-BearUK

Is that your clue to your SS lol. Won't they know it's from you now as you've said what you're doing


----------



## Susan M

Blue-BearUK said:


> Is that your clue to your SS lol. Won't they know it's from you now as you've said what you're doing


 Yup! I think we all need to keep a bit quiet, bit too much info coming out lately lol!


----------



## cava14 una

Never thought about that! We are all getting a bit over excited I fear:Hilarious

Mine like the egyptian mice too


----------



## Vanessa131

Oddly enough people on a cat forum don't like videos of cats being scared by so called 'owners'


----------



## GingerNinja

Charity said:


> I've tried various arts and crafts but I'm either totally naff (like pottery ) or very average. You can guarantee if you get something hand made by me, a bit will fall off!


I want to try to make something for our SS but think it may be better in my head than real life! Hey ho, I'll give it a try anyway and won't send if it's really rubbish


----------



## loroll1991

I am getting really frustrated!!

I am trying to get my SS a present from my local cat shelter charity shop online and need to pay through PayPal, however every time I have tried for the past 2 weeks I get the following error:

'We're sorry, please try again later."

Do any of you PayPal experts have any idea why ? I very rarely use it, but the toy would be ideal and it just isn't working for me!!


----------



## Shikoku

SO EXCITED!!  I am really looking forward to the received thread and the opening thread although I think I maybe getting ahead of myself.



loroll1991 said:


> I am getting really frustrated!!
> 
> I am trying to get my SS a present from my local cat shelter charity shop online and need to pay through PayPal, however every time I have tried for the past 2 weeks I get the following error:
> 
> 'We're sorry, please try again later."
> 
> Do any of you PayPal experts have any idea why ? I very rarely use it, but the toy would be ideal and it just isn't working for me!!


Could it be the charity shop's website? Although it did happen to me the other week while I was trying to purchase something but I tried again straight after and it worked fine. Hope you can find a solution!


----------



## loroll1991

Shikoku said:


> SO EXCITED!!  I am really looking forward to the received thread and the opening thread although I think I maybe getting ahead of myself.
> 
> Could it be the charity shop's website? Although it did happen to me the other week while I was trying to purchase something but I tried again straight after and it worked fine. Hope you can find a solution!


You will not realise it, but you've just made me the happiest person ever!!!!!!! 

After reading your post I thought 'hhmmm.. perhaps it's to do with them?' so went onto their website to email them to say it wasn't working, then when I saw the list of their email addresses I realised that they had given the wrong PayPal address to send the money to  On the toy's page they'd said send it to their [email protected] address not [email protected] address!! I will have to contact them and let them know, as this could stop more people from buying them!

That's another present ordered hehehehehe!!


----------



## Shikoku

loroll1991 said:


> You will not realise it, but you've just made me the happiest person ever!!!!!!!
> 
> After reading your post I thought 'hhmmm.. perhaps it's to do with them?' so went onto their website to email them to say it wasn't working, then when I saw the list of their email addresses I realised that they had given the wrong PayPal address to send the money to  On the toy's page they'd said send it to their [email protected] address not [email protected] address!! I will have to contact them and let them know, as this could stop more people from buying them!
> 
> That's another present ordered hehehehehe!!


Yay!! So happy for you and glad I was able to help in a way. I think present buying is so much fun, especially when buying for cats!


----------



## loroll1991

Shikoku said:


> Yay!! So happy for you and glad I was able to help in a way. I think present buying is so much fun, especially when buying for cats!


I am really happy  and yes, present buying is soooo much fun and especially when it's kitties hehe xxx


----------



## huckybuck

FAO of izziestar's SS

I have had a PM to say she is recovering from an op and has no internet at home atm. However her new phone is coming on Monday so hopefully she will be back on PF a bit more then. Apologies for now.


----------



## Smoosh

I really need to crack on with my shopping! I feel so unorganised compared with everyone else!


----------



## Torin.

Hope you get better soon @izziestars!


----------



## jumbu

Rafferty and Lyra have been updated, they've just discovered lick-e-lix


----------



## sarahecp

Get well soon @izziestars xx


----------



## huckybuck

@sarahecp

Another question from your SS

Please can you measure from the floor to your knee in CM 

Good job they're not asking for bust sizes lol!!


----------



## sarahecp

huckybuck said:


> @sarahecp
> 
> Another question from your SS
> 
> Please can you measure from the floor to your knee in CM
> 
> Good job they're not asking for bust sizes lol!!


Lol  

Ooo I'm very intrigued  

Just had to lock myself in the bathroom to measure, Seb and Ro wanted to play with the tape measure 

39cm


----------



## huckybuck

sarahecp said:


> Lol
> 
> Ooo I'm very intrigued
> 
> Just had to lock myself in the bathroom to measure, Seb and Ro wanted to play with the tape measure
> 
> 39cm


Pink knitted leg warmers sprung immediately to my mind..FAME!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp

huckybuck said:


> Pink knitted leg warmers sprung immediately to my mind..FAME!!!!!


:Singing:Singing I'm gonna live forever, I'm gonna learn how to fly high :Singing:Singing

Gracie and I can work out together in our pink leg warmers lol


----------



## popcornsmum

Hahaha!!! That is too funny!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia

I am waiting on 2 items. I haven't got wrapping paper as I have taken on board the plain exterior for parcels.


----------



## popcornsmum

My order has arrived and now everything is here! Popcorn has taken a liking to one of the items so that is being wrapped first and hidden up way up high! Lol!!  I am SO excited!!!!


----------



## catgeoffrey

I've just done an online shopping order for my recipient and I am quite pleased with myself! Just a couple of items I have seen that I need to buy but then I'm done! Didn't stick to budget either but never mind! :Happy


----------



## Shikoku

Waiting for a couple of things to still arrive and I need to get some wrapping paper! :Arghh Although my present wrapping skills are rather terrible :Bag :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

@Treaclesmum

Question from your SS

Please can elaborate on your favourite chocolates and what sort of earrings you prefer..

I'd just stick with handmade truffles and diamonds if I were you lol!!!


----------



## sarahecp

@huckybuck I have a question from your SS 

Do you have a favourite colour or colours?

If we were talking about fabrics, are you a plain, pattern or floral lady?


----------



## Erenya

Charity said:


> I've tried various arts and crafts but I'm either totally naff (like pottery ) or very average.


Pointless fact of the day. I have GCSE in pottery.

useful huh?


----------



## huckybuck

Ooh I'm excited!

Favourite colour is probably baby blue but I like pink too (all shades) and apple green

I'm a vintage floral lady - think big cabbage roses and blowsy paeonies - or little tea roses, violets and forget me nots...


----------



## Treaclesmum

huckybuck said:


> @Treaclesmum
> 
> Question from your SS
> 
> Please can elaborate on your favourite chocolates and what sort of earrings you prefer..
> 
> I'd just stick with handmade truffles and diamonds if I were you lol!!!


Lol well I love dark chocolate (or truffles lol!) and in terms of earrings, just silver ones or novelty, unusual ones - perhaps cat-shaped?! 

Pixie put her toy mouse underneath the oven yesterday, I think she was hoping we'd cook it for her, so she'd like roast mousie please.....


----------



## huckybuck

@ab1g41l

Just a follow up question from your SS

Do you prefer any particular shades of pink? Pale? Dark? Neon? Classic pink-pinks? Towards the purpl-ish end of the spectrum? Or just all pink in general?


----------



## ab1g41l

huckybuck said:


> @ab1g41l
> 
> Just a follow up question from your SS
> 
> Do you prefer any particular shades of pink? Pale? Dark? Neon? Classic pink-pinks? Towards the purpl-ish end of the spectrum? Or just all pink in general?


I'm a Baby Pink kinda gal  

Love my SS questions :Kiss:Kiss so excited!


----------



## Pear

Sorry i haven't replied sooner it's been a bit hectic.
I am going to go with my mice are going to look soooo professional *winces* that they will look like they've been bought from Purrs. *laughs* 

Does anyone know where you can buy the egypt mice or something similiar if not from zooplus? Moth is finally down to 1 mouse.


----------



## loroll1991

So I've pretty much finished getting the presents for furrbabie(s)  just the slave to go!

I'm really impressed with myself! Mind you, I haven't done any other Christmas shopping! I probably should while I'm on a roll


----------



## Susan M

I've barely bought anything, few things for kitty, couple of things for slave, know what I want so all good!


----------



## Zephodi

I was going to wrap up a couple of things today, enter Panda and Morph who thought they'd make much better Christmas presents and started tearing through my lovely paper! :Banghead I've finished shopping for the slave, just the ickle kitty now :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Well someone is incredibly organised!!!

The 1st SS parcels have been posted and but one is sat at a depot awaiting collection!!!!

@Dumpling

You should have 2 parcels from your SS hun.

Second one is AF101111005GB and needs picking up/re delivery organised.


----------



## huckybuck

Please don't forget to email me when you have a) sent a parcel 
and b) received a parcel 
so I can try to keep tabs on it all.


----------



## Dumpling

huckybuck said:


> Well someone is incredibly organised!!!
> 
> The 1st SS parcels have been posted and but one is sat at a depot awaiting collection!!!!
> 
> @Dumpling
> 
> You should have 2 parcels from your SS hun.
> 
> Second one is AF101111005GB and needs picking up/re delivery organised.


Oh wow that is organised!!! I wondered what Mr posty tried to deliver yesterday, I'll be picking it up today before work :Cat:Cat

How on earth will I resist opening it for so long???


----------



## Torin.

Super organised - oh my word! I'm no further on than I was last time I posted haha. I have plans, but haven't done the buying yet.


----------



## KCTT

I need to start buying too, been so busy but will make time very soon.


----------



## sarahecp

Now that's what I call, very organised


----------



## huckybuck

Went a bit mad and bought loads of stuff yesterday from all over the place..now I can't remember everything I've bought so I'll have to see what the posty brings lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

@Carly I have a question from your SS

Please can you say what type of chocolate you prefer? White/Milk?Dark?


----------



## Dumpling

I've picked up my parcel from the sorting office now, I'm super excited!

I'll have to hide it away from nosey cat and be very good and resist not having a little peek hehe!


----------



## Vanessa131

We'll know if you've cheated!


----------



## Erenya

had an awesome moment yesterday where I found this perfect thing that I really wanted for the SS, but thought would be actually impossible to find, but I FOUND IT!

So pleased! I think it might actually be the last one in Europe - not saying anymore, but.... YAY!!!


----------



## carly87

Ooooooo!!!!!!!!!! I got a question! I actually got a question!!!!! Yippee!!!!!

Ahem, scuse me. I love all chocolate except dark. Milk is my favourite, but white is yummy too!


----------



## sarahecp

Had a couple more parcels delivered at work today   

I've also been on a secret mission and my secret plan is coming together very nicely


----------



## Azriel391

KCTT said:


> I need to start buying too, been so busy but will make time very soon.


same her @KCTT I have been doing lots of window shopping / getting my eye in but no actual shopping yet , wish was going to supreme tho


----------



## Shikoku

It's all so exciting! I love secret santa  9 Fridays or 65 more sleeps until Christmas!!  
More wrapping paper arrived so I can get wrapping, just waiting for a few gifts to still arrive.


----------



## Blue-BearUK

I've got all of mine done 
I'm very prepared for Christmas this year!
Might pick up something at the Supreme, but so far so good.
I also can't wait to find out who our SS is. Eeeeeek.


----------



## huckybuck

@Chillicat

Question from your SS do you have any food allergies/intolerances. We know you like chocolate but jsut checking about nuts etc...


----------



## Chillicat

huckybuck said:


> @Chillicat
> 
> Question from your SS do you have any food allergies/intolerances. We know you like chocolate but jsut checking about nuts etc...


Nope, no allergies or food intolerances. 
Exciting I am planning to start my shopping next week as it is my week off, but I have some ideas to help me along the way.


----------



## Britt

I really need to start shopping for SS but I lost the piece of paper with the likes and dislikes of my "recipients" and I'm too tired to look them up. I will do it this week-end. I'm gonna see if I can find what I need on amazon.co.uk or another uk website.


----------



## bluecordelia

My final parcel arrived today for the slaves. Just a note it was My hermes delivering and it was soaking wet....all the box. I know it has been raining but I was expecting the items to be water stained. Luckily everything seems ok.

I know parcels are starting to go but just a suggestion....how about we write SS on the box as a lot of us get parcels from ZP etc and ten you know to hide it away. 

Wrapping Saturday and I hope to post the weekend after. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Yes good thinking!!

I'll update the 1st page.


----------



## Shikoku

Great idea writing SS on the box @bluecordelia


----------



## huckybuck

I usually wrap a box with the pressies in it then put a note on it to say it's Cat Chat SS don't open until 25th Dec. Then I wrap again in brown paper to send.


----------



## Matrod

Blimey, some of you are so organised! I've only bought one thing so far . However the first if my pet insurance claims has just come through so hopefully I can actually get on it now!


----------



## Dumpling

There was another parcel waiting for me when I got home from work!! :Cat :Cat

I'm hoping to finish most of my shopping at the supreme, can't wait to send mine off now!


----------



## huckybuck

@Treaclesmum

Another question for you..

Do you have any favourite colours?
Do you have any allergies?


----------



## popcornsmum

I am absolutely loving taking part in SS this year and it's giving me so much joy and something to do during the day:Cat! I am so glad I found this forum! (although I wish it wasn't coz Popcorn was ill!) Popcorn is also enjoying "helping" me with bits and pieces!  Thanks so so much for organising it @huckybuck


----------



## Smoosh

There's too much choice! I'm still trying to narrow down my ideas...

Loki is getting into the festive spirit. He just got his candy striped catnip toy from last year's SS out of his toy box all by himself to play with :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree

Smoosh said:


> There's too much choice! I'm still trying to narrow down my ideas...
> 
> Loki is getting into the festive spirit. He just got his candy striped catnip toy from last year's SS out of his toy box all by himself to play with :Happy


Must be catching - Jaime's done the same thing with his toy snowman!


----------



## loroll1991

Got the last bits for the kitty(s)  today!

Have ordered the slaves present and hoping that will arrive in the next week or so, then I'm ready to post


----------



## Belgy67

cat wrapping paper - check
SS gifts ordered - check
should be almost done, just need to get a wee gift for the owner


----------



## Britt

Both "cat" parcels should be shipped next week. Unfortunately there won't be any clues included since I ordered from UK websites that didn't offer that option. I don't know yet what I will send the slaves. I'm already way over my budget


----------



## Shikoku

Sounds like we might need a received thread soon so people can post pictures!  @huckybuck?


----------



## moggie14

Please can someone reassure me - 1st December is last date to post, right? I'm nowhere near ready to send anything yet!!! Hope I'm not the only one! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Shikoku

moggie14 said:


> Please can someone reassure me - 1st December is last date to post, right? I'm nowhere near ready to send anything yet!!! Hope I'm not the only one! :Shamefullyembarrased


According to the original thread linked below, all parcels must be posted by the 1st December so you still have plenty of time! :Cat

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-for-cat-chat-sign-up-2015.407396/


----------



## Britt

moggie14 said:


> Please can someone reassure me - 1st December is last date to post, right? I'm nowhere near ready to send anything yet!!! Hope I'm not the only one! :Shamefullyembarrased


Relax, you have plenty of time to shop. I'm not done yet, I need stuff for the slaves :Cat


----------



## moggie14

Phew!!! :Happy


----------



## Matrod

moggie14 said:


> Please can someone reassure me - 1st December is last date to post, right? I'm nowhere near ready to send anything yet!!! Hope I'm not the only one! :Shamefullyembarrased


Same here, I've only bought a couple of bits. Everyone else seems so organised, I'm certainly not!


----------



## Dumpling

Got oodles of shopping done at the Supreme  just a couple of bits and bobs to get and I'll be all done!! :Cat


----------



## BumbleB

I'm going away for a few weeks, I'll try to keep posting but will be very busy (and missing my kitty loads) but will hopefully find some nice cat stuff for my victim while I'm gone


----------



## huckybuck

Thanks for letting us know @BumbleB and look forward to your safe return xxx


----------



## sarahecp

moggie14 said:


> Please can someone reassure me - 1st December is last date to post, right? I'm nowhere near ready to send anything yet!!! Hope I'm not the only one! :Shamefullyembarrased


I'm no where near ready so you're not alone hun


----------



## bluecordelia

I need to get a nice pen as my writing is awful after writing in records all day. I am looking at postage this week as I had to clean up the building site this weekend.

Luckily I have some baby scales so am pretty ok with the weights for posting. x


----------



## sarahecp

bluecordelia said:


> I need to get a nice pen as my writing is awful after writing in records all day. I am looking at postage this week as I had to clean up the building site this weekend.
> 
> Luckily I have some baby scales so am pretty ok with the weights for posting. x


You need one of these


----------



## loroll1991

sarahecp said:


> You need one of these
> 
> View attachment 249350


I second that! I will win one one day!! Haha x


----------



## Shikoku

Now we have a received thread!  http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-received-parcels-thread.414292/

_'It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...'_ or is it too early for songs? :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck

@BumbleB

Please can you let us know what date you will be back? As your SSs will hold off posting…. and could you let us know if your address is still the same please?


----------



## Susan M

Shikoku said:


> Now we have a received thread!  http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-received-parcels-thread.414292/
> 
> _'It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...'_ or is it too early for songs? :Hilarious


Heck no! When we were waiting for Belle's litter to be born we watched Elf  Don't think Mama cat appreciated it, we only got about half hour in and she started pushing!


----------



## huckybuck

@ab1g41l

I have got your PM hun thank you but for some reason I can't reply xx

@sarahecp will take over for me on Wednesday.


----------



## huckybuck

@Citruspips and @Lunabuma

I have a request from both your Secret Santas for your favourite photos of your babies if possible please.


----------



## sarahecp

huckybuck said:


> @Citruspips and @Lunabuma
> 
> I have a request from both your Secret Santas for your favourite photos of your babies if possible please.


This was one of the reasons I started this thread 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/favourite-photos-pic-heavy.412627/


----------



## JTK79

moggie14 said:


> Please can someone reassure me - 1st December is last date to post, right? I'm nowhere near ready to send anything yet!!! Hope I'm not the only one! :Shamefullyembarrased


Also need to check the date for posting! I thought I was organised but seem to be slowing down again and don't want a mad rush about close to Christmas!


----------



## Citruspips

huckybuck said:


> @Citruspips and @Lunabuma
> 
> I have a request from both your Secret Santas for your favourite photos of your babies if possible please.


 Here's my two favourite pics ones a baby photo the other was taken last christmas


----------



## Torin.

JTK79 said:


> Also need to check the date for posting! I thought I was organised but seem to be slowing down again and don't want a mad rush about close to Christmas!


1st December is the postage deadling, so you've got ages yet


----------



## catgeoffrey

All my items for my recipient(s) have been dispatched but something is coming from abroad so might take another 3wk to arrive! Still plenty of time though!


----------



## Treaclesmum

huckybuck said:


> @Treaclesmum
> 
> Another question for you..
> 
> Do you have any favourite colours?
> Do you have any allergies?


Hey, just seen this! 

I love blue, lilac and mint green, and no real allergies (apart from citrus so no orange juice please...!)  xx


----------



## cava14 una

I keep buying things for SS then when they arrive I like them so much I end up ordering them again for my boys. This is getting expensive:Joyful


----------



## Shikoku

cava14 una said:


> I keep buying things for SS then when they arrive I like them so much I end up ordering them again for my boys. This is getting expensive:Joyful


Glad it isn't just me! :Hilarious Although I think I have been quite good so far at resisting lol! I have to keep reminding myself that we have a SS... :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

I just keep adding an extra 1 to every order lol!!


----------



## Matrod

cava14 una said:


> I keep buying things for SS then when they arrive I like them so much I end up ordering them again for my boys. This is getting expensive:Joyful


Me too! I keep having to reorder things for my SS! My two have had more new toys this last month than they've had in years :Cat


----------



## popcornsmum

We did this! we brought things for SS then Popcorn took great interest so we back and brought some more! The pet shop owner said "oh someone's going to have a good Xmas!!" We had to explain they weren't all for Popcorn but for her virtual friends and then had to explain SS which led to a bit of a strange look!!!


----------



## Smoosh

popcornsmum said:


> We did this! we brought things for SS then Popcorn took great interest so we back and brought some more! The pet shop owner said "oh someone's going to have a good Xmas!!" We had to explain they weren't all for Popcorn but for her virtual friends and then had to explain SS which led to a bit of a strange look!!!


I love the looks you get when you explain cat SS to other people, I'm pretty sure my OH's family literally think I've gone mad


----------



## loroll1991

Smoosh said:


> I love the looks you get when you explain cat SS to other people, I'm pretty sure my OH's family literally think I've gone mad


Hahaha same!! People don't really understand it haha. But I'm so excited I couldn't care less hehe :Joyful

On another note, I just received an email saying my slaves present has been dispatched and I nearly peed myself with excitement! :Smuggrin


----------



## popcornsmum

Smoosh said:


> I love the looks you get when you explain cat SS to other people, I'm pretty sure my OH's family literally think I've gone mad


My mum said "oh so you buy a present for another cat owner?" I said well yes they're included but primarily it's for the cats mum!!! She thinks Popcorn is too spoilt anyway and thought we should have had her pts at new year rather than the huge vets bill so we don't listen to her!!!


----------



## Matrod

I've had a few odd looks as well but the family think it's good fun .


----------



## ab1g41l

As we're saving hard for a mortgage deposit, we've done a budget for everyone this year...including each other.
Turns out I've spent more on SS than I will do on the OH :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree

Yup, my family think I'm completely utterly mental!!! However, the most fun we all had last Christmas Day was watching the cats figure out the Cats Meow (which my parents bought them) so I reckon they're at least half as daft as me


----------



## Susan M

I did it last year so I just say "you know the cat Secret Santa last year..." Everyone knows I'm crazy already they wouldn't expect anything less!


----------



## sarahecp

My mum thinks it's great as she knows how much of a crazy cat lady I am  

My sister's think I'm a bit loopy! OH just says more stuff for the cats! And my work colleagues think I'm odd anyway so we'll say no more


----------



## Charity

My OH said "this must be the most expensive, time consuming Secret Santa EVER" The cats are really enjoying it though until I tell them its not for them.


----------



## KCTT

Every Christmas, birthday and Mother's Day my mum hands me a present from Tipsy. Suffice to say when I mention Secret Santa to my parents they look at me like it is the most normal thing in the world. We may all be odd but at least we feel normal.


----------



## sarahecp

KCTT said:


> Every Christmas, birthday and Mother's Day my mum hands me a present from Tipsy. Suffice to say when I mention Secret Santa to my parents they look at me like it is the most normal thing in the world. We may all be odd but at least we feel normal.


My mum gets me Birthday, Christmas and Mother's Day cards and pressies from the boys


----------



## Belgy67

Since this is my first year SS I tried to explain to my mum but I think she thought I was a bit bonkers. Not told the work yet lol


----------



## The Wild Bunch

I've stopped talking about cats at work. My staff think I am bonkers. They are quite funny though because they are already planning what cat themed items they can get me for Christmas!


----------



## Zephodi

I've got a few more bits today :3 I'm having to spread out my buying a bit at the moment as I've been told I need braces, which are ridiculously expensive indeed! But all's good, I've got most of my stuff now. I'm not sure whether I will actually wrap things up as it is proving impossible with my 3 little monsters, perhaps some glitter and shredded wrapping paper


----------



## Zephodi

I did it! I actually managed to wrap stuff up without anything being shredded! I've got to get 1 more thing on Saturday and then it's off to the post office :3


----------



## Susan M

I think I have most things now, but I'm no where near ready to post because of something else


----------



## sarahecp

A few things are due to be delivered this week and some that are coming from overseas and not due until mid November. The secret mission plan is in action and I'd say I'll be on schedule the beginning of the last week of November. 

I've got loads of holidays left, so thinking of booking a day off to do my wrapping in peace while the OH is at work


----------



## huckybuck

Secret mission plans ooohhhh!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Ooh that sounds very exciting!!!! most of my items were brought from my lovely little local pet shop because the owner is so sweet bless him but I did order some things online and have been impressed with their quick delivery and I even found Zylkene for Popcorn for £7! . I have wrapped all my presents because Popcorn wanted them all and was getting a bit cross when I told her no


----------



## Susan M

popcornsmum said:


> Ooh that sounds very exciting!!!! most of my items were brought from my lovely little local pet shop because the owner is so sweet bless him but I did order some things online and have been impressed with their quick delivery and I even found Zylkene for Popcorn for £7! . I have wrapped all my presents because Popcorn wanted them all and was getting a bit cross when I told her no


(You may be interested to know Pets at Home online currently have 20 x 75mg Zylkene for £7.60 plus it's 20% off!  )


----------



## popcornsmum

Susan M said:


> (You may be interested to know Pets at Home online currently have 20 x 75mg Zylkene for £7.60 plus it's 20% off!  )


Ooh thanks!!! I shall stock up! She currently has 100 and the £7 is wayyyyy better than the £17.60 the vets charged me last week!!!!!!


----------



## sarahecp

popcornsmum said:


> Ooh that sounds very exciting!!!! most of my items were brought from my lovely little local pet shop because the owner is so sweet bless him but I did order some things online and have been impressed with their quick delivery and I even found Zylkene for Popcorn for £7! . I have wrapped all my presents because Popcorn wanted them all and was getting a bit cross when I told her no





Susan M said:


> (You may be interested to know Pets at Home online currently have 20 x 75mg Zylkene for £7.60 plus it's 20% off!  )


Great prices for the Zylkene  my last 2 orders were from Amazon, £37.50 for 100 and they ship from Germany and take about a week to arrive. That was the cheapest place I'd found, so thanks for the heads up


----------



## Susan M

popcornsmum said:


> Ooh thanks!!! I shall stock up! She currently has 100 and the £7 is wayyyyy better than the £17.60 the vets charged me last week!!!!!!


 How much!!  I've just got 100 too, keep us going a little while!



sarahecp said:


> Great prices for the Zylkene  my last 2 orders were from Amazon, £37.50 for 100 and they ship from Germany and take about a week to arrive. That was the cheapest place I'd found, so thanks for the heads up


 Even that's not a bad price! I'd been paying nearly £5 for 10, so pleased the price has gone down for a bit!


----------



## BumbleB

I'm back!! Finally get to cuddle my kitty again <3 though apparently he's been a bit off his food for the last couple of days which is really odd for him :/ he loves food normally

Nearly done shopping for SS too! So excited!


----------



## Forester

I have one more parcel to arrive, better get a move on with the things I'm making.


----------



## bluecordelia

I am off work on the 11th and aim to wrap box and ship all on this day x


----------



## cava14 una

Box wrapped will post tomorrow:Cat


----------



## sarahecp

@huckybuck a question from your SS, do you like flavoured tea?

Hope you're having a lovely relaxing time hun xxx


----------



## huckybuck

sarahecp said:


> @huckybuck a question from your SS, do you like flavoured tea?
> 
> Hope you're having a lovely relaxing time hun xxx


Thanks lovely. I'm a bit funny about flavoured tea I only really like plain liquorice. My favourite normal tea is English Breakfast and I have a penchant for Irish tea as well such as Punjana or Nambarrie or Barry's. A hangover from being a student in N Ireland lol.


----------



## Susan M

People might want to keep a little hush hush about when they're posting


----------



## JaimeandBree

Well I have made some good progress with SS this week so I'm happy, I wish Zooplus would hurry up with their Christmas market though as there are a couple of things I'm hoping they're going to have again this year that I'd like for SS, I'm sure they had the Christmas stuff in by this time last year cos I ordered everything right after I got paid end of October! Almost have my slave gifts sorted too. We won't even mention the word "budget"


----------



## Zephodi

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I have made some good progress with SS this week so I'm happy, I wish Zooplus would hurry up with their Christmas market though as there are a couple of things I'm hoping they're going to have again this year that I'd like for SS, I'm sure they had the Christmas stuff in by this time last year cos I ordered everything right after I got paid end of October! Almost have my slave gifts sorted too. We won't even mention the word "budget"


I just had an email from them to say it's been opened!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Zephodi said:


> I just had an email from them to say it's been opened!


 Oooooh me too, hooray!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Oh boooooo it's a bit rubbish this year! They had loads more stuff last year, I wonder if they've still to get more stuff in?


----------



## Matrod

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh boooooo it's a bit rubbish this year! They had loads more stuff last year, I wonder if they've still to get more stuff in?


I just had a look at it was well, there's hardly anything in it & very little of it is new stuff :Bored. Good job though really as budget was well blown ages ago


----------



## JaimeandBree

Matrod said:


> I just had a look at it was well, there's hardly anything in it & very little of it is new stuff :Bored. Good job though really as budget was well blown ages ago


 Most of the stuff isn't actually festive at all, it's just the same old stuff as usual !


----------



## Shikoku

I have just checked out their Christmas market after getting the email but I was disappointed, not many festive things really  I am tempted by the advent calendar though! :Hilarious


----------



## Matrod

Shikoku said:


> I have just checked out their Christmas market after getting the email but I was disappointed, not many festive things really  I am tempted by the advent calendar though! :Hilarious


Me too! My two would love that! The Christmas market is pants, it's pretty cheeky even calling it that!


----------



## JTK79

very disappointed with the Christmas market


----------



## Zephodi

Me too, I ordered some litter and food last week, glad I didn't wait for it!


----------



## sarahecp

This is what Santa thinks of ZP Christmas market


----------



## Britt

Sorry to hijack this thread but I'm getting more and more excited about SS. As you all know I always have a hard time around Christmas but last year you, girls, spoiled us and I will never thank you enough


----------



## GingerNinja

I can't go massively over budget and the bits I have so far look so meagre 

I'm struggling to think of what else I can get to make up a decent stash! 

I've ordered some "materials" to make a couple of things though ￼:Cat


----------



## loroll1991

My slaves present arrived today and the excitement was too much to handle!! So excited to send off the package and for kittie(s)  and slave to open on Christmas Day hehehe


----------



## huckybuck

@cava14 una

Question from your SS

I'm wondering if Cava14 Una has any allergies or dislikes? Scents, food and drink wise! Also if there is anything her boys don't like or can't have


----------



## KCTT

So happy I finally made a start on my shopping today . Now to tell the Tipster the new toys aren't hers. A few more bits to get and I will be ready for posting x


----------



## cava14 una

Is there a sent parcels thread? I can only find a received one


----------



## JaimeandBree

cava14 una said:


> Is there a sent parcels thread? I can only find a received one


You should email the SS email address once you've sent I think not say here or your SS might work out who you are


----------



## Zephodi

I've just realized... Even though I'm nearly ready, I'm still going to have to wait well over a month before the prezzies get opened! Did I mention I'm really bad at waiting for people to open their gifts? :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Lol! Im impatient too! I'm totally in the Xmas spirit now and want to get a tree and the decorations up!!!


----------



## Shikoku

Just 6 more Fridays... How exciting!!


----------



## cava14 una

huckybuck said:


> @cava14 una
> 
> Question from your SS
> 
> I'm wondering if Cava14 Una has any allergies or dislikes? Scents, food and drink wise! Also if there is anything her boys don't like or can't have


No allergies with me or cats I have no sense of smell so scents are lost on me . Don't care for gin  Boys can have anything :Cat


----------



## JTK79

Oops! Has anyone managed to stick to there budget?


----------



## popcornsmum

JTK79 said:


> Oops! Has anyone managed to stick to there budget?


Ermm nope!


----------



## Shikoku

Every time I see this thread on the front page I get all excited!! Last year I got a little tree just for my cat's presents, can't wait to put it up again this year! 



JTK79 said:


> Oops! Has anyone managed to stick to there budget?


Budget?  My plan is to find a suitable sized box and fit in as much as I can! :Hilarious I do admire those who can stick to budget though and it's just so nice to be a part of all this


----------



## JTK79

Ive edited my first post to add in our new addition  I do understand that a lot of people have finished and posted already though


----------



## huckybuck

JTK79 said:


> Ive edited my first post to add in our new addition  I do understand that a lot of people have finished and posted already though


Well if they've not posted yet..hopefully they will have been stalking you lol!!


----------



## huckybuck

JTK79 said:


> Oops! Has anyone managed to stick to there budget?


Errrrr, errrmm, what budget?????


----------



## Britt

JTK79 said:


> Oops! Has anyone managed to stick to there budget?


I spent double the budget .... I had to, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to send anything for the slaves.


----------



## Charity

No, didn't stick to budget here.


----------



## sarahecp

JTK79 said:


> Oops! Has anyone managed to stick to there budget?


If I said yes I would be telling big fat porkies


----------



## huckybuck

@Pear I'm not sure if you saw the previous tag about your SS's request so…..

Would you please measure Moth:
- neck circumference
- largest part of waist circumference
- length collar to start of tail

Many thanks xx


----------



## JTK79

I love buying presents  I get too carried away though!


----------



## bluecordelia

Erm packing n wrapping has had to stop


----------



## bluecordelia

Yes we have iPhone so be warned. Blue has sampled and tried to pinch most SS presents. Here she is recovering after testing a pressie


----------



## Matrod

bluecordelia said:


> Erm packing n wrapping has had to stop


Hahaha, I expect this will happen most of us! Glad you've got the phone going, looking forward to more pictures of your two :Cat


----------



## popcornsmum

@bluecordelia We have that grey duvet with birds on too!! ! Aww bless Blue "helping!"


----------



## JaimeandBree

JTK79 said:


> Oops! Has anyone managed to stick to there budget?


Not even a little bit...


----------



## Forester

bluecordelia said:


> Erm packing n wrapping has had to stop


Please. please SS let bluecordelia have me as her " victim". I'd love the contents of that box, no need to wrap.


----------



## Susan M

Not sure how much I've spent, over budget for sure, I don't feel like I've got a lot though!


----------



## popcornsmum

Susan M said:


> Not sure how much I've spent, over budget for sure, I don't feel like I've got a lot though!


I totally think the same but then you add up each item and are like oooooh! Lol!


----------



## catgeoffrey

Hurray Hurray Hurray! The last of the order I placed for my SS arrived this weekend so I just need to wrap everything and it is good to go! Woop! Hope everyone else is doing ok with their orders etc!


----------



## catgeoffrey

Having seen that lots of people have reordered because the kitties have taken a liking to presents... I know my boys love some of the things I ordered so I have hidden every item upstairs in a cupboard to keep them safe! Sneaky! I have Obvs ordered 2 of some things to put in the cats stocking anyway!


----------



## loroll1991

It feels like I haven't got a lot at all  but when I was just wrapping (finished my wrapping, except one present I am getting tomorrow! ) there does seem more than I thought xx


----------



## loroll1991

catgeoffrey said:


> Having seen that lots of people have reordered because the kitties have taken a liking to presents... I know my boys love some of the things I ordered so I have hidden every item upstairs in a cupboard to keep them safe! Sneaky! I have Obvs ordered 2 of some things to put in the cats stocking anyway!


I ordered an extra two of some things for M&M for their christmas stockings, however.... they already have them   I couldn't resist haha! Been hard not to post photo's of them with the new pressies, otherwise everyone would know who I got  xx


----------



## cava14 una

Susan M said:


> Not sure how much I've spent, over budget for sure, I don't feel like I've got a lot though!


Same here


----------



## Forester

Disaster here.

Dylan managed to get himself shut in my wardrobe. No prizes for guessing where " the stash" was.

On the plus side I do have a *very happy *cat .

The " main" has survived but not a lot else. I suppose it tells me that the items were mostly " up to standard".


----------



## Susan M

popcornsmum said:


> I totally think the same but then you add up each item and are like oooooh! Lol!


 Yes he monetary value comes to a lot more than it looks!


----------



## Torin.

I have a few last bits and bobs to buy. I've been stuck in the house recently as the knobble on the end of my cane wore out, but the new one is here now so I shall be browsing tomorrow's market


----------



## Matrod

Forester said:


> Disaster here.
> 
> Dylan managed to get himself shut in my wardrobe. No prizes for guessing where " the stash" was.
> 
> On the plus side I do have a *very happy *cat .
> 
> The " main" has survived but not a lot else. I suppose it tells me that the items were mostly " up to standard".


Oh Dylan you rascal . My stash is in a drawer under my bed which both cats are obsessed with at the best of times so it's a battle every time I open it! Does this mean you have to get more stuff now?  Well at least Dylan enjoyed himself :Cat


----------



## oliviarussian

Forester said:


> Disaster here.
> 
> Dylan managed to get himself shut in my wardrobe. No prizes for guessing where " the stash" was.
> 
> On the plus side I do have a *very happy *cat .
> 
> The " main" has survived but not a lot else. I suppose it tells me that the items were mostly " up to standard".


Clever boy Dylan!!!!! You better start all over again


----------



## sarahecp

Forester said:


> Disaster here.
> 
> Dylan managed to get himself shut in my wardrobe. No prizes for guessing where " the stash" was.
> 
> On the plus side I do have a *very happy *cat .
> 
> The " main" has survived but not a lot else. I suppose it tells me that the items were mostly " up to standard".


Oh Dyl  

Sorry Sylv, but that made me chuckle  

I've had most of my stuff delivered to work and it's safely stashed in my cupboard away from naughty paws 

One delivery has come to home and that is stashed in the cupboard under the stairs.

I'm now thinking of taking it all to my mums and wrapping them there, think it will be safer


----------



## JTK79

Poppy usually tries to run off with the cellotape!


----------



## cava14 una

One of my Boxers got into a wardrobe and chewed a button off the dressing gown I had bought for my Granny's Christmas.Luckily there was a spare


----------



## Forester

Matrod said:


> Oh Dylan you rascal . My stash is in a drawer under my bed which both cats are obsessed with at the best of times so it's a battle every time I open it! Does this mean you have to get more stuff now?  Well at least Dylan enjoyed himself :Cat


Sadly, it does mean that I need to get fresh " supplies". At least I know that the items have passed " quality control".Thank heavens that most of the items which were ordered by post didn't take long to arrive.



oliviarussian said:


> Clever boy Dylan!!!!! You better start all over again


Too clever by far. I've been really careful up until now to make sure that he was nowhere around when I opened the door. He must have sneaked in whilst I sorted out some things which had fallen down.



sarahecp said:


> Oh Dyl
> 
> Sorry Sylv, but that made me chuckle
> 
> I've had most of my stuff delivered to work and it's safely stashed in my cupboard away from naughty paws
> 
> One delivery has come to home and that is stashed in the cupboard under the stairs.
> 
> I'm now thinking of taking it all to my mums and wrapping them there, think it will be safer


He must have smelt the cosmic catnip. Its lucky that he didn't manage to get the treats out of their packaging though I can't really send them out now - there are teeth marks in the tubes. LOL.

Next year I will store items in the attic.

The little horror is now asleep next to me on the sofa looking as though butter wouldn't melt. I think that he approves of Secret Santa.


----------



## Smoosh

Just checked the post and my slave present has arrived, so exciting!


----------



## Pear

huckybuck said:


> @Pear I'm not sure if you saw the previous tag about your SS's request so…..
> 
> Would you please measure Moth:
> - neck circumference
> - largest part of waist circumference
> - length collar to start of tail
> 
> Many thanks xx


Hello, sorry i completely missed this note thanks for the PM.
I am more then happy too supply measurements not sure about moth's opinion on clothes etc but we'd give it a go.


----------



## Dumpling

Forester said:


> Disaster here.
> 
> Dylan managed to get himself shut in my wardrobe. No prizes for guessing where " the stash" was.
> 
> On the plus side I do have a *very happy *cat .
> 
> The " main" has survived but not a lot else. I suppose it tells me that the items were mostly " up to standard".


 Naughty Dylan! That happened to me last year, the cats were very impressed with themselves!
I'm just about to start wrapping mine :Cat I bet I'll have a few helpers!


----------



## Forester

Dumpling said:


> Naughty Dylan! That happened to me last year, the cats were very impressed with themselves!
> I'm just about to start wrapping mine :Cat I bet I'll have a few helpers!


Yes, at least its made him happy. He sounded like a herd of elephants in the wardrobe. I hadn't even realised that he was missing. I thought that he was asleep in OH's chair.

. . . just hope that I can get everything replaced in time for posting before deadline day.

I hope that your wrapping goes well, with nothing being " stolen" before it gets packed.


----------



## loroll1991

Still trying to decide how to get mine delivered  Royal Mail tracked is soooo expensive :| any recommendations anyone? Of course want it to be tracked to stop it going walk abouts!! xx


----------



## Shikoku

loroll1991 said:


> Still trying to decide how to get mine delivered  Royal Mail tracked is soooo expensive :| any recommendations anyone? Of course want it to be tracked to stop it going walk abouts!! xx


Some people also use myhermes :Cat

Edit - http://www.interparcel.com/ This link was posted for last years SS to get quotes from various companies I think? Not used that site personally though.


----------



## loroll1991

Shikoku said:


> Some people also use myhermes :Cat


Thank you  this is going to sound really silly.... but what's the easiest way to weigh my parcel?! haha xx


----------



## Dumpling

loroll1991 said:


> Thank you  this is going to sound really silly.... but what's the easiest way to weigh my parcel?! haha xx


I always use bathroom scales for big things and kitchen scales for little things!


----------



## Shikoku

loroll1991 said:


> Thank you  this is going to sound really silly.... but what's the easiest way to weigh my parcel?! haha xx





Dumpling said:


> I always use bathroom scales for big things and kitchen scales for little things!


What Dumpling said  When it's all packed up and ready to go, I would weigh mine on the bathroom scales and just add a little more just in case.


----------



## Smoosh

Another recommendation for my Hermes. Used them for SS last year and it was much cheaper than any other options and the parcel got there very quickly.

I weigh parcels on the bathroom scales too


----------



## sarahecp

Interparcel are great  you get a list of carriers, delivery date and costs, I use them for sending anything big/bulky and so much cheaper and more reliable than using Royal Mail. 

I've used My Hermes in the past too with no problems


----------



## Susan M

I always use My Hermes for parcels, I've had one disaster, but used them since and it was fine. Just don't sent anything wrapped in pretty paper on the outside.


----------



## JTK79

My parcel has arrived  now to hide it away until the big day! :Cat


----------



## Shikoku

JTK79 said:


> My parcel has arrived  now to hide it away until the big day! :Cat


http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-received-parcels-thread.414292/


----------



## JTK79

Shikoku said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-received-parcels-thread.414292/


Thank you I couldn't find the relieved thread thought I had imagined it


----------



## JTK79

Received  haha


----------



## huckybuck

@BumbleB

Please can you confirm you are at the same address as I think you mentioned you might be moving or if it's changed please PM me asap many thanks.


----------



## BumbleB

@huckybuck I have moved house (    !!!), but I'm going to my parents to stay for Yule/Christmas so the address for SS is the same


----------



## Zephodi

You know, I haven't quite felt this excited for Christmas in a few years. Between living in a different country from my family, only having OH's parents and working 2 jobs (1 retail, which means I'm not allowed to take leave in December) I've not bothered and just have a quiet dinner with hubby on a different day. I usually end up volunteering to work Christmas day and Boxing day as I don't see the point since I can't go see my family. 

This year I've got candles, gift wrap, decorations, the lot! So thanks everyone for bringing back my Christmas spirit


----------



## Susan M

Aww that's so lovely you're able to feel more Christmassy, it's not as exciting when you get older, but watching your babies enjoying their presents on Christmas morning is like watching your kids at Christmas


----------



## JaimeandBree

I felt more excited about Christmas last year with having the kits and SS than I have for years and it's the same this year. I love buying presents for people and it's just so much fun picking pressies for kitties and slaves 

How many sleeps????


----------



## moggie14

I had a delivery at work today for a few SS pressies to send on. I felt so lucky that my colleagues didn't take the piss and just asked out of interest what I had bought for the cats. Sometimes it's so hard to be a parentless adult I really appreciated their kindness. I really would like kids but my felines are my babies right now XX


----------



## sarahecp

I get so excited about Christmas with the boys  getting up Christmas morning and telling them that Santa has been and brought them lots of pressies  we have such fun opening their presents  watching them playing with the wrapping paper, boxes and their toys 

I love SS and love buying presents for the cats and slaves  last year was the first year of being on PF that I didn't take part and I really missed it, so I'm even more excited about Christmas this year 



JaimeandBree said:


> I felt more excited about Christmas last year with having the kits and SS than I have for years and it's the same this year. I love buying presents for people and it's just so much fun picking pressies for kitties and slaves
> 
> How many sleeps????


43 more sleeps


----------



## popcornsmum

Well I am loving it! And well this year if our plans had worked out we were suppose to have had a baby by Xmas but unfortunately they've not worked out to plan yet so taking part in SS has given me a positive focus and something to keep me busy and my mind off the negative bits whilst allowing me to put my feet up during treatments and give me something to do! I can't wait to see the opening thread on Xmas day and see all the beautiful kitties opening their gifts. Soooo excited!


----------



## Susan M

Just randomly reading through is, @loroll1991 did you know there is a picture of a bike in place of Millie?! :Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991

Susan M said:


> Just randomly reading through is, @loroll1991 did you know there is a picture of a bike in place of Millie?! :Hilarious


HAHAHAHAHAHA OMG!!! I honestly just wet myself laughing.... I was saying to OH, I don't get it... a picture of a bike in place of Millie?! Then I realised :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

That's the last time I use tinypic.... I usually use it to get the URL's, can anyone recommend the best way so they don't give the url to someone else :Bag:Bag:Bag

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Susan M

loroll1991 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA OMG!!! I honestly just wet myself laughing.... I was saying to OH, I don't get it... a picture of a bike in place of Millie?! Then I realised :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> That's the last time I use tinypic.... I usually use it to get the URL's, can anyone recommend the best way so they don't give the url to someone else :Bag:Bag:Bag
> 
> Thanks for the heads up


Hahahahaha! I am dying laughing here! So funny! 
I use Photobucket, as far as I'm aware my cats have never been replaced with bicycles :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991

Susan M said:


> Hahahahaha! I am dying laughing here! So funny!
> I use Photobucket, as far as I'm aware my cats have never been replaced with bicycles :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I must say, it's a very nice bicycle, but my Millie is better!!!! I used to use Photobucket, I am not too sure why I stopped?!

Back to photobucket I go!!

I wonder how many more of my photo's have been replaced... people will think I really like my bikes :Bag:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991

@Susan M Millie is now back to Millie haha  thanks again xx


----------



## huckybuck

Bumping up for @Pear yes please can we have Moth's measurements asap.


----------



## bluecordelia

I looked at parcels delivery options but went to my local little post office. I believe my parcel arrived the next day and I am pretty impressed.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Am I allowed to add a quick bit of info about Bagpuss?

We don't have a Flying Frenzy but at the Supreme we got him a Neko Flies wand (the Frenzies had sold out). He loves it! But he only has one attachment - a little dragonfly. He needs more Neko Flies attachments!

Just wanted to say in case his SS's needed any ideas.


----------



## Citruspips

Having a browse around Amazon for some bits and bobs saw these. Wondered if you lot think I'm being a cheapskate but these seem a little expensive. I might see if I qualify for free postage if I buy two sets??


----------



## Pear

Sorry about the delay was in a bus crash (I'm okay was just preoccupied for a little while) I will capture Moth tomorrow and get some measurements.


----------



## popcornsmum

Citruspips said:


> Having a browse around Amazon for some bits and bobs saw these. Wondered if you lot think I'm being a cheapskate but these seem a little expensive. I might see if I qualify for free postage if I buy two sets??
> View attachment 251516


Hahaha!!! What just under £7 for a sponge ball? Are they edged in gold? I'd say bargain! Why not buy 3! The p&p certainly seems reasonable and I would expect it to be hand delivered too!


----------



## popcornsmum

@Pear oh gosh! I hope you are okay?!


----------



## Pear

popcornsmum said:


> @Pear oh gosh! I hope you are okay?!


I was extremely lucky i was sitting right at the front but i have terrible posture and my knee braces wedged me into the window corner seat
So aside from screaming in the moment and flinging my arms around my head i thankful didn't get thrown too far.
My bones move about at the best off time so i am feeling a little sore and worst for ware but otherwise ok.
Wish buses had seat belts; we went smack into the back of a community ambulance.


----------



## Citruspips

@Pear glad your OK, you don't expect that to happen on a bus.


----------



## Pear

Citruspips said:


> @Pear glad your OK, you don't expect that to happen on a bus.


Indeed you do not; we were on a diversion the bus driver said he didn't see the community ambulance brake.
Poor young guy looked like a little mouse afterwards.


----------



## Jannor

I've been buying things for my SS and shutting it in a cupboard but I had it in my head I still had to get a couple of things ... just went through it all and I'm already over budget


----------



## JaimeandBree

Flipping 'Eck @Pear very glad you're ok!! Xx


----------



## sarahecp

Oh @Pear so glad you're ok xx


----------



## Britt

Happy to read that you didn't get injured, @Pear


----------



## moggie14

Glad you are OK Pear! What a shock!


----------



## JTK79

Happy that you are ok @Pear x


----------



## huckybuck

Gosh glad you are ok @Pear that sounds horrid.


----------



## Charity

Good to hear you're OK Pear.


----------



## Shikoku

Glad you're ok @Pear! :Cat

I'm so excited for SS!!  Can't believe we're in the middle of November already  But why do I get the feeling December is going to go really slowly :Hilarious


----------



## Pear

I have a bone to pick secret santa ladies (an men...do we have men members joining in?)
Have you all been buying out zoo plus cat toys and beds because 3/4 of my basket was out of stock!!!!
: O 

Time to get inventive.


----------



## huckybuck

@sarahecp 
A question from your SS..what type of chocolate is your favourite or are there any you don't like?


----------



## jumbu

Well, Rafferty found the frenzy intended for our SS. Needless to say, it is now his.


----------



## popcornsmum

jumbu said:


> Well, Rafferty found the frenzy intended for our SS. Needless to say, it is now his.


Awwwww bless Rafferty!! I don't think anyone will begrudge him! Such a clever boy! :Cat


----------



## sarahecp

huckybuck said:


> @sarahecp
> A question from your SS..what type of chocolate is your favourite or are there any you don't like?


Mmm chocolate :Happy

I like all chocolate but dark is my favourite  I don't like marzipan or Turkish delights.


----------



## Forester

What a horrible experience @Pear. I hope that you're feeling better now.

I'm still waiting on a couple of " replacements". Once they arrive I'll be sending as quickly as possible, . . . before Dylan gets hold of them !


----------



## loroll1991

I have already packed up my parcel and have just paid for a myHermes delivery. I have just seen that I am meant to pack a delivery note into the package, does it matter that I haven't done this??


----------



## Charity

loroll1991 said:


> I have already packed up my parcel and have just paid for a myHermes delivery. I have just seen that I am meant to pack a delivery note into that package, does it matter that I haven't done this??


I haven't done this in the past. When I first used them, I'd already packed up my parcel so it seems silly to tell you to include a note in it when its too late after you've weighed it and are at the paying point. I don't think it makes a lot of difference as there is a Hermes number on the labelling so they could check if there was a problem.


----------



## loroll1991

Charity said:


> I haven't done this in the past. When I first used them, I'd already packed up my parcel so it seems silly to tell you to include a note in it when its too late. I don't think it makes a lot of difference as there is a Hermes number on the labelling so they could check if there was a problem.


Ok, thats good to know! The delivery note also has my full name on it, so wouldn't be very secret ha ha xx


----------



## Charity

loroll1991 said:


> Ok, thats good to know! The delivery note also has my full name on it, so wouldn't be very secret ha ha xx


Precisely.


----------



## Torin.

The receiver does still have to figure out which full name goes with which forum name though!


----------



## alixtaylor

Torin said:


> The receiver does still have to figure out which full name goes with which forum name though!


Think I might be in trouble there! ha


----------



## sarahecp

alixtaylor said:


> Think I might be in trouble there! ha


Me too


----------



## Torin.

SS is evidently more secret for people who're imaginative with their forum usernames hehe


----------



## loroll1991

Torin said:


> The receiver does still have to figure out which full name goes with which forum name though!


Was I meant to put my full name somewhere in the parcel?? :Bag:Bag:Banghead


----------



## huckybuck

loroll1991 said:


> Was I meant to put my full name somewhere in the parcel?? :Bag:Bag:Banghead


Nooooooo!!! A clue if you can think of one, inside is all that's required.
Some people have sent by courier and are worrying that their full name is on there.


----------



## loroll1991

huckybuck said:


> Nooooooo!!! A clue if you can think of one, inside is all that's required.
> Some people have sent by courier and are worrying that their full name is on there.


Ha ha ohhhh ok!! Phew  I did put my clue in there   Ready to post this week!!


----------



## sarahecp

I'm just waiting for a couple more things that should arrive any day and I think I'm done  clues all sorted  then it's just the wrapping 

38 more sleeps


----------



## bluecordelia

I was going to put a return address on but didnt want it too obvious. X


----------



## Erenya

I am so behind right now that it's not even funny!!! I had five things to make and I've done 1 (luckily the most complicated) four of my gifts haven't even shown up yet!! Hopefully all will be right on the night


----------



## huckybuck

@Pear MEASUREMENTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shikoku

35 more sleeps!! 

Less than two weeks to get sending


----------



## bluecordelia

I am almost feeling festive as I don't bother with a tree most years. This year I am off half day Christmas Eve and not back in until New Year. All the builders are used to zp and viovet boxes arriving with odd odours now. I don't think they believed me when I said its catnip they could smell!


----------



## Britt

loroll1991 said:


> I have already packed up my parcel and have just paid for a myHermes delivery. I have just seen that I am meant to pack a delivery note into the package, does it matter that I haven't done this??


I couldn't do it either because I didn't pack the presents myself :Angelic


----------



## Forester

Replacements ( Thank you, Dylan ! ) have all arrived now. Last home made item finished today, Clue sorted and box procured.

Just the wrapping and packing left now. I've loved doing it but will feel happier once its despatched.


----------



## popcornsmum

I'm feeling very festive! I love Christmas! But I've not heard 'Do they know it's Xmas' in the shops yet so I don't know what they're playing at!


----------



## huckybuck

I don't think the shops feel that Christmassy at all this year. Maybe it's a slow build up!!


----------



## Ali71

I've finished!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last present for slave purchased today. The weekend task is to get everything wrapped.

@huckybuck @popcornsmum it was packed in the malls today but you're right, it didn't seem very festive so in the spirit of Secret Santa I decided to get things moving...


----------



## huckybuck

Brilliant @Ali71 At least Cat Chat has the Christmas spirit!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree

I think Christmas will kick off properly in the shops in next few days when Christmas lights start getting switched on, the Dundee switch on is tomorrow!!


----------



## Ali71

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant @Ali71 At least Cat Chat has the Christmas spirit!!!


Haha you're right....probably since about August!:Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum

Ali71 said:


> I've finished!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last present for slave purchased today. The weekend task is to get everything wrapped.
> 
> @huckybuck @popcornsmum it was packed in the malls today but you're right, it didn't seem very festive so in the spirit of Secret Santa I decided to get things moving...


LOVE the glasses!!! They would go so well with my gingerbreadman leggings and teshirt!


----------



## Ali71

popcornsmum said:


> LOVE the glasses!!! They would go so well with my gingerbreadman leggings and teshirt!


I think we need to see evidence of such garments....


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Of all the Christmassy tunes, THIS is the one that makes me think of Christmas more than any other. Never fails!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Not that it had anything to do with Christmas originally. It was in some old Russian film or something lol.


----------



## Ali71

Has to be Fairytale of New York for me, oh and Walking in a Winter Wonderland


----------



## Matrod

Ali71 said:


> I've finished!!!!!!!!!!!!! Last present for slave purchased today. The weekend task is to get everything wrapped.
> 
> @huckybuck @popcornsmum it was packed in the malls today but you're right, it didn't seem very festive so in the spirit of Secret Santa I decided to get things moving...


Hahaha, I've got these! Very classy indeed


----------



## sarahecp

Not heard any Christmas songs yet. I do love a Christmas sing song 

My absolute favourite  my dad used to sing this to me


----------



## popcornsmum

@Shoshannah Oh I love that tune!

My Oh says this one is her Xmas tune!!! @JaimeandBree im sure you'll appreciate this one!


----------



## popcornsmum

sarahecp said:


> Not heard any Christmas songs yet. I do love a Christmas sing song
> 
> My absolute favourite  my dad used to sing this to me


Oh I love this one too!! Actually I have to admit my Now Xmas 3 cd set is my fave coz it has ALL the Xmas songs on and I LOVE to sing to Xmas songs!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Ali71 said:


> Has to be Fairytale of New York for me, oh and Walking in a Winter Wonderland


Fairytale is the best. I also have a soft spot for the Mariah Carey one, cheesy as it is. And of course Greg Lake's one - which samples the above music and was actually intended to be an anti-Christmas song!


----------



## Matrod

I'm going to my first ever carol concert this year, can't wait! It's on the 23rd of December as well so it'll be proper festive


----------



## popcornsmum

Matrod said:


> I'm going to my first ever carol concert this year, can't wait! It's on the 23rd of December as well so it'll be proper festive


I use to go to Xmas carol concerts back home in Norfolk but up here I just go to midnight church service so I can hold a candle and sing Xmas carols!


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> @Shoshannah Oh I love that tune!
> 
> My Oh says this one is her Xmas tune!!! @JaimeandBree im sure you'll appreciate this one!


Definitely- even better than the original version!


----------



## popcornsmum

Ali71 said:


> I think we need to see evidence of such garments....


Me on Xmas day!


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> I use to go to Xmas carol concerts back home in Norfolk but up here I just go to midnight church service so I can hold a candle and sing Xmas carols!


The RSNO do great Christmas concerts I was at one a couple of years ago!


----------



## huckybuck

Fairytale of New York top for me but I also love..






and


----------



## popcornsmum

JaimeandBree said:


> The RSNO do great Christmas concerts I was at one a couple of years ago!


Omg I've never heard of them but this year it's THE SNOWMAN!!!!!! http://www.aberdeenperformingarts.c...tra-rsno-christmas-concert-the-snowman-330622


----------



## JaimeandBree

popcornsmum said:


> Omg I've never heard of them but this year it's THE SNOWMAN!!!!!! http://www.aberdeenperformingarts.c...tra-rsno-christmas-concert-the-snowman-330622


They do the Snowman as the first half every year and it is absolutely fab! They have a different "celebrity" narrator every year. Then the second half it's carols  when I went you had to do a "dance" to twelve days of Christmas (well the kids were supposed to....I may or may not have joined in...)


----------



## Pear

Dear my SS who asked for Moth Cats measurements.

The last couple of weeks has simple not gone to plan, I was visiting a ferret friend to borrow show cages as I am competing in my first competitive show this Saturday and whilst snooping in her garage managed to fall down a bunch of steps, sprain my ankle I had to be carried to the car by my other half it was rediculous.

I am okay, 25 and walking like I am 80 but ok. 

As for Moth Cat he really doesn't like clothes. We bought him new jumpers followed HB advice with no luck he meowww his head (normally very quiet) walked around like a dog (prefers to spend his time as high up as possible) and glared at us till we took the jumper off after which he immediately sprung up a cat tree into a heated bed.

So I am very sorry to disappoint but have it on good infomation he'd prefer a blanket of you wanted to get him something cozy.

Love Pear x


----------



## Belgy67

Hopefully I have not missed it but someone somewhere gave out a site for cheap posting. Royal mail wants to charge an arm and a leg for it


----------



## Erenya

try www.myhermes.co.uk


----------



## Charity




----------



## Shikoku

Belgy67 said:


> Hopefully I have not missed it but someone somewhere gave out a site for cheap posting. Royal mail wants to charge an arm and a leg for it


www.interparcel.com 
This link was posted for last years SS and the site gives you quotes from various companies.


----------



## Belgy67

Shikoku said:


> www.interparcel.com
> This link was posted for last years SS and the site gives you quotes from various companies.


Thank you x


----------



## Torin.

Do people think a library would oblige for printing postage labels?


----------



## KCTT

Crazy cat lady alert, sat in the hairdressers in Chester checking my ss slaves likes so I can shop after. Wrapping paper found and just need a box and I am ready to post. Surprised myself that I have over a week to go


----------



## Torin.

I still need to think of my clue xD


----------



## popcornsmum

Charity said:


> View attachment 252129


But it's SNOWING!!!!!


----------



## Charity

popcornsmum said:


> But it's SNOWING!!!!!


Not here it isn't, we've got sunshine so there!


----------



## huckybuck

I've just gone to put away MORE stuff that's arrived in the cupboard and realised as I opened the door that everything seems to have the distinct whiff of valerian..cat toys/ treats/ slaves gifts/ you name it/ everything!!! I will have to apologise to my SSs in advance as everything is going to stink of dirty pants lol!!!


----------



## JTK79

Torin said:


> I still need to think of my clue xD


Me too!


----------



## Charity

huckybuck said:


> I've just gone to put away MORE stuff that's arrived in the cupboard and realised as I opened the door that everything seems to have the distinct whiff of valerian..cat toys/ treats/ slaves gifts/ you name it/ everything!!! I will have to apologise to my SSs in advance as everything is going to stink of dirty pants lol!!!


I've got that with a Christmas present I bought someone. Its in the wardrobe and the smell nearly knocks you out when you open the door, I don't even recognise it but I'm getting to hate it. I suppose I should move it to some distant place, I dread to think all my other presents are going to smell the same, don't think my OH will be very happy getting perfumed man's stuff. :Yuck


----------



## popcornsmum

huckybuck said:


> I've just gone to put away MORE stuff that's arrived in the cupboard and realised as I opened the door that everything seems to have the distinct whiff of valerian..cat toys/ treats/ slaves gifts/ you name it/ everything!!! I will have to apologise to my SSs in advance as everything is going to stink of dirty pants lol!!!


I had a similar issue so wrapped everything up and stuck them all in separate bags!!!  But luckily everyone has cats so understands!:Cat


----------



## Jannor

Torin said:


> Do people think a library would oblige for printing postage labels?


They usually charge 10p a page for printing so should be fine. I used to email it to myself then just print it there.


----------



## sarahecp

huckybuck said:


> I've just gone to put away MORE stuff that's arrived in the cupboard and realised as I opened the door that everything seems to have the distinct whiff of valerian..cat toys/ treats/ slaves gifts/ you name it/ everything!!! I will have to apologise to my SSs in advance as everything is going to stink of dirty pants lol!!!


Lol Dirty pants :Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin

I've kept the smelly stuff separate  This stuff absolutely stinks to high heaven, it's far worse than Plaque Rats. At the moment it's still in the box it came in, I put the box in two thick bin liners and tied up the bags, it's stashed in the cupboard under the stairs, when I go in there I can still smell it 

So, apologies in advance to my SS's


----------



## Torin.

Jannor said:


> They usually charge 10p a page for printing so should be fine. I used to email it to myself then just print it there.


Oh emailing to yourself, that's a good idea - thanks!


----------



## Jannor

I meant to wrap mine up this weekend but forgot to bring packing materials home from work


----------



## GingerNinja

Ooops, luna might of slightly chewed a home made toy 

Little Moo doesn't like any other toy that I might give her!


----------



## sarahecp

GingerNinja said:


> Ooops, luna might of slightly chewed a home made toy
> 
> Little Moo doesn't like any other toy that I might give her!


That's because it's not for her


----------



## Susan M

Freaking out a little bit that I only have just over a week! :Nailbiting Not enough hours in the day at the moment!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Freaking out a little bit that I only have just over a week! :Nailbiting Not enough hours in the day at the moment!


Yep me too!!! It'll all be alright on the night lol!


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> Yep me too!!! It'll all be alright on the night lol!


 Might have to send an IOU :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84

Charity said:


> View attachment 252129


Thank you!

P.S. Quick question as I think I might have missed something ...
Is there no rescue SS this year?


----------



## Pear

Once tomorrows parcel has arrived there will be a sigh of relief.
I went a little mad for my SS Cats so need to find something small for the humans.


----------



## huckybuck

Joy84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> P.S. Quick question as I think I might have missed something ...
> Is there no rescue SS this year?


There hasn't been one this year for a number of reasons but we do have the reserve SS parcel fund that all being well will be donated to a charity(s) of CC choice in the new year.


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> Freaking out a little bit that I only have just over a week! :Nailbiting Not enough hours in the day at the moment!


Me too. I might be requesting a slight extension to the postage date at this rate....just run out of wool and have had to order more..cutting it fine!!!!!


----------



## LizzieandLoca

I've been pretty poorly the past couple of weeks.. Had a small operation on my wrist and now have done something to my back. Currently bed ridden and a bit spaced out on ridiculously strong painkillers! Luckily everything has already arrived but this is an advanced apology to my SS that the wrapping and packing might not be all that great... Going to try and get the boy to help but wrapping isn't his forte so might have to forgo wrapping the little bits, sadly!


----------



## Smoosh

Sorry that mine hasn't been posted yet. I ordered something online and they managed to deliver the wrong thing twice!  And now it's out of stock. I'm trying to find a suitable replacement but I'm determined it will all be in the post this week!


----------



## popcornsmum

LizzieandLoca said:


> I've been pretty poorly the past couple of weeks.. Had a small operation on my wrist and now have done something to my back. Currently bed ridden and a bit spaced out on ridiculously strong painkillers! Luckily everything has already arrived but this is an advanced apology to my SS that the wrapping and packing might not be all that great... Going to try and get the boy to help but wrapping isn't his forte so might have to forgo wrapping the little bits, sadly!


I hope you feel better soon! At least you have a good excuse my wrapping is terrible because I'm too impatient, uncoordinated and I always get the sellotape stuck to my fingers! Anyway It's what's inside that counts!!


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> Me too. I might be requesting a slight extension to the postage date at this rate....just run out of wool and have had to order more..cutting it fine!!!!!


 Eeeek!! I wouldn't say no to an extension  Think I may be over half way finally, now is not a good time to realise I attached a new colour to the wrong end however! Hope they don't notice lol!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Susan M said:


> Eeeek!! I wouldn't say no to an extension  Think I may be over half way finally, now is not a good time to realise I attached a new colour to the wrong end however! Hope they don't notice lol!


 Don't worry hun, the air has been blue in the JB house a few times over SS crochet!! It's the effort which will be appreciated, not whether it's perfect (I hope, as my stuff certainly isn't!!!)


----------



## JaimeandBree

*ATTENTION ALL SECRET SANTA PAWSES*

I have just had a message from @huckybuck, she is struggling to post as the forum is playing up but has asked me to let everyone know that the deadline for posting out SS parcels has been extended to *FRIDAY 4TH DECEMBER*. The first page has been updated but most people will probably only read the latest posts.

Certainly welcome news for me!!!


----------



## huckybuck

JaimeandBree said:


> *ATTENTION ALL SECRET SANTA PAWSES*
> 
> I have just had a message from @huckybuck, she is struggling to post as the forum is playing up but has asked me to let everyone know that the deadline for posting out SS parcels has been extended to *FRIDAY 4TH DECEMBER*. The first page has been updated but most people will probably only read the latest posts.
> 
> Certainly welcome news for me!!!


Thank you JB xx


----------



## huckybuck

@izziestars

Just checking everything is ok as we haven't seen you in CC for quite a while. Please can you let me know asap that SS is still ok for you to participate in???


----------



## Susan M

JaimeandBree said:


> Don't worry hun, the air has been blue in the JB house a few times over SS crochet!! It's the effort which will be appreciated, not whether it's perfect (I hope, as my stuff certainly isn't!!!)


 Mine certainly isn't either, I'm sort of winging it  And hoping it'll look straight once a border is on lol!



JaimeandBree said:


> *ATTENTION ALL SECRET SANTA PAWSES*
> 
> I have just had a message from @huckybuck, she is struggling to post as the forum is playing up but has asked me to let everyone know that the deadline for posting out SS parcels has been extended to *FRIDAY 4TH DECEMBER*. The first page has been updated but most people will probably only read the latest posts.
> 
> Certainly welcome news for me!!!


HOORAY! Thank you @huckybuck


----------



## sarahecp

Thank you hun @huckybuck  xxx


----------



## sarahecp

A month until Christmas Eve


----------



## popcornsmum

sarahecp said:


> A month until Christmas Eve
> 
> Yay! Does that mean I can officially get the Xmas box out and start making the house Christmassy?!! OH says not til mid December!


----------



## Charity

Lots of fun to be had before then


----------



## Torin.

sarahecp said:


> A month until Christmas Eve


eurgh. I may have been doing cat SS shopping but I've been massively failing with presents for family...


----------



## moggie14

Thanks for the extension guys - much appreciated by my very disorganised self lol xx :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Shikoku

What are the rules and thoughts about opening boxes? I'm hoping to put my cat's Christmas tree up on December 1st and presents look so nice under the tree... :Cat


----------



## huckybuck

Shikoku said:


> What are the rules and thoughts about opening boxes? I'm hoping to put my cat's Christmas tree up on December 1st and presents look so nice under the tree... :Cat


Hopefully the presents should be wrapped so my feeling is open the postage box and pop under the tree...as for opening pressies themselves ....as close to Christmas as possible - preferably Christmas day!!


----------



## Britt

You all have me all worked up about Xmas now. Can't wait to open the first parcel that I got .... But don't worry, I will wait until I'm allowed to.


----------



## Matrod

Shikoku said:


> What are the rules and thoughts about opening boxes? I'm hoping to put my cat's Christmas tree up on December 1st and presents look so nice under the tree... :Cat


There's no way I'm getting the presents out before opening time, the box alone was enough to send Matilda wild!


----------



## Torin.

Matrod said:


> There's no way I'm getting the presents out before opening time, the box alone was enough to send Matilda wild!


Yes, that was my thought, especially if there's any chance that there's catdrugs in your SS. My plan is to put the box in the present pile


----------



## Shikoku

Thank you HB - I will try and see how we go, if they pay too much attention to their presents then I'll box them back up but my three were fairly good last year but I'm not opening presents or anything until Christmas :Cat It's all so exciting! I'm already looking forward to the opening thread


----------



## huckybuck

I've had a PM from one of the SSs to say they might miss the deadline for posting as they have only just got round to ordering their SS stuff and they are worried it won't get her in time. They do have a very valid reason and I've contacted their recipients just so they are aware. 

If anyone GENUINELY has a problem or is delayed sending their stuff please do let me know so that I can also make your recipient aware.


----------



## bluecordelia

I can relax as I have posted and received BUT I didnt wrap all contents.
Apologies for this.....I wont do it again and I hope my SS recipient doesn't open until the big day xx


----------



## huckybuck

@Shoshannah

Question from your SS..how do you take your tea ?????


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

huckybuck said:


> @Shoshannah
> 
> Question from your SS..how do you take your tea ?????


With cake, biscuits or a pastry! 

I love all teas - except fruit 'tea' which is just Lemsip, let's be honest - including regular tea, green tea, herbal tea etc. All awesome. Love a bit of Earl Grey or Darjeeling! 

Do they want to know if I take milk and sugar? In which case, assuming it's a normal breakfast or afternoon tea - strong, no sugar.


----------



## Susan M

Apologies for not being on here the past few days, I'm finding life very busy atm  Still desperately trying to get everything sorted for my SS


----------



## Smoosh

I am almost finished buying! Found a suitable replacement for the missing item  Hoping to post Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## Lunabuma

Hello! 

Sorry it's such a long time since I've posted. I've had a few health issues, quit my job and moved back up to the Yorkshire motherland. I'm gremlinless and have been for a couple of weeks  as we had tenants viewing our house and the Windows have been replaced. They meowed constantly for the whole 5.5 hour journey and now don't seem to be phased in the slightest by their new surroundings or slaves :Arghh who bend to their every whim. 

My SS parcel is nearly complete, I've just been busy busy! I hope everyone is ok. 

I'll be posting much more once the darlings are back with me and I have the house unpacked.

Pam xxx


----------



## mudgekin

Shoshannah said:


> With cake, biscuits or a pastry!
> 
> I love all teas - except fruit 'tea' which is just Lemsip, let's be honest - including regular tea, green tea, herbal tea etc. All awesome. Love a bit of Earl Grey or Darjeeling!
> 
> Do they want to know if I take milk and sugar? In which case, assuming it's a normal breakfast or afternoon tea - strong, no sugar.


I have got to agree with Shosh, a nice cuppa calls for a lovely bit of cake.


----------



## huckybuck

Well the parcels seem to be flying out now..just checked the email and 5 have been sent today.


----------



## Britt

mudgekin said:


> I have got to agree with Shosh, a nice cuppa calls for a lovely bit of cake.


British cake yummy yum yum. Can't wait to be in London in 3 weeks.


----------



## Joy84

JaimeandBree said:


> *ATTENTION ALL SECRET SANTA PAWSES*
> 
> I have just had a message from @huckybuck, she is struggling to post as the forum is playing up but has asked me to let everyone know that the deadline for posting out SS parcels has been extended to *FRIDAY 4TH DECEMBER*. The first page has been updated but most people will probably only read the latest posts.
> 
> Certainly welcome news for me!!!


And I'm reading this now, after panic shopping, wrapping, packing and organising postage and coming here to apologise for being late?!?!
:Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead :Banghead



Torin said:


> eurgh. I may have been doing cat SS shopping but I've been massively failing with presents for family...


PRESENTS FOR FAMILY?!
One's supposed to buy presents for family as well as Pet Forums Secret Santa?!
YIIIIIIIIIIIKES :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed


----------



## Smoosh

I have finally finished buying! (I think...I could probably keep buying more and more forever if there wasn't a posting deadline!).


----------



## Britt

Joy84 said:


> PRESENTS FOR FAMILY?!
> One's supposed to buy presents for family as well as Pet Forums Secret Santa?!
> YIIIIIIIIIIIKES :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed :Wideyed


I have nobody to spoil except Pooh. I will buy myself a little something while in London. Not sure what yet


----------



## Ali71

Britt said:


> I have nobody to spoil except Pooh. I will buy myself a little something while in London. Not sure what yet


When do you go to London, @Britt ?


----------



## huckybuck

Just to let everyone know..atm I know of 8 parcels that will be late sending out. Will try to keep everyone up to date.


----------



## Britt

Ali71 said:


> When do you go to London, @Britt ?


I'll be there from Dec 22nd till Dec 26th (in Camden as usual) 
I will go to Pets at Home and buy a couple of Christmas presents for Pooh. And I will do some shopping for myself in the process. I love London, it's close to home but at the same time very different from home.


----------



## carly87

HB, any chance you could let me know if mine's one of the late ones? I'm absolutely terrified of missing one as I'm leaving on the 18th for Ireland, and even if it gets here before then, our lovely postee sets them somewhere different every day. So I don't want something to be out there and me not knowing. If I know it's coming, I'll beat D out into the cold to have a proper look every day, but if I don't, it could be anywhere!


----------



## huckybuck

carly87 said:


> HB, any chance you could let me know if mine's one of the late ones? I'm absolutely terrified of missing one as I'm leaving on the 18th for Ireland, and even if it gets here before then, our lovely postee sets them somewhere different every day. So I don't want something to be out there and me not knowing. If I know it's coming, I'll beat D out into the cold to have a proper look every day, but if I don't, it could be anywhere!


It's not you!!!!

I do however happen to know however that your lovely SS is hoping to post tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## carly87

Thank you very much!


----------



## bluecordelia

Britt said:


> I'll be there from Dec 22nd till Dec 26th (in Camden as usual)
> I will go to Pets at Home and buy a couple of Christmas presents for Pooh. And I will do some shopping for myself in the process. I love London, it's close to home but at the same time very different from home.


I am doing Manchester on Monday and will be treating myself to a little something but avoiding the Christmas markets at all costs. The pusscats will be getting something as tl maxx do some different pet stuff.


----------



## Dumpling

My little helper keeps trying to wrap himself up, my recipient nearly ended up with an extra pressie!


----------



## huckybuck

Me too!


----------



## JaimeandBree

Dumpling said:


> View attachment 253585
> 
> My little helper keeps trying to wrap himself up, my recipient nearly ended up with an extra pressie!





huckybuck said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 253599


Ladies, I can assure you that nobody would be complaining about that! Adorable little parcels :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## popcornsmum

huckybuck said:


> Me too!
> 
> View attachment 253599


OH has said she'd love that box for Xmas!!!


----------



## Smoosh

Spending my evening wrapping SS presents and listening to Christmas songs









I turned my back for one minute and when I looked around Loki had one of the toys in his mouth  At least we know he approves!

Also I apologise to my SS about the glittery wrapping paper. My OH warned me but it was just so pretty and now our living room is covered in glitter :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## GingerNinja

This is not a SS box but happy to post her to someone as a booby prize  









(joking of course but she is weird!)


----------



## popcornsmum

Awww il have her!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## huckybuck

Me too!! It's a shame this months photo comp isn't cat in a box again lol!!!


----------



## jumbu

So the wrapping begins. We are going to have some very disappointed furballs!


----------



## popcornsmum

Awwwww! That is not a happy face bless him! So handsome though!


----------



## huckybuck

For anyone who hasn't viewed the received thread...

I know of 10 parcels in transit atm and at least 15 that will be late posting (most hoping to post Saturday) and that doesn't include the people who are still on time to post tomorrow if that makes sense. 

Will update on Monday when it MAY be a bit clearer lol!!


----------



## jumbu

P


popcornsmum said:


> Awwwww! That is not a happy face bless him! So handsome though!


----------



## popcornsmum

Awww love them both!!! Bless them!!


----------



## huckybuck

jumbu said:


> P
> 
> View attachment 253647


Graciepops get back here at once it's bedtime!!!!

(that's probably my all time favourite photo)


----------



## huckybuck

This has been posted in the received thread but in case anyone hasn't seen it..


Not to put a dampener on the thread  but I think everyone should be aware that I do have one problem with an SS who signed up to send 2 parcels but hasn't been seen on PF for a number of weeks. When I stated my concern they told me that they had sent their parcels that morning. This was over a week ago and as far as I'm aware they haven't yet been received. I have tried to contact the member by PM and email but have had no response :Banghead

Unfortunately I have only managed to stop 1 parcel from being delivered to this member as I took their word that the parcels had indeed been sent  Sadly they have not updated this thread that they have received the other parcel which is an added disappointment.

I do have Plan B though  and this is being put into action tonight so everyone should still get their SS parcels though 2 more will be a little late!!! Unfortunately we will have to dip into the emergency fund to cover some of this.



Thank goodness for all those late parcels going out as it makes it much less obvious who is tangled up in the above


----------



## Britt

huckybuck said:


> This has been posted in the received thread but in case anyone hasn't seen it..
> 
> Not to put a dampener on the thread  but I think everyone should be aware that I do have one problem with an SS who signed up to send 2 parcels but hasn't been seen on PF for a number of weeks. When I stated my concern they told me that they had sent their parcels that morning. This was over a week ago and as far as I'm aware they haven't yet been received. I have tried to contact the member by PM and email but have had no response :Banghead
> 
> Unfortunately I have only managed to stop 1 parcel from being delivered to this member as I took their word that the parcels had indeed been sent  Sadly they have not updated this thread that they have received the other parcel which is an added disappointment.
> 
> I do have Plan B though  and this is being put into action tonight so everyone should still get their SS parcels though 2 more will be a little late!!! Unfortunately we will have to dip into the emergency fund to cover some of this.
> 
> Thank goodness for all those late parcels going out as it makes it much less obvious who is tangled up in the above


I hate it when people don't do what they are supposed to. With my job I don't easily trust people. I always think that people lie which is sad ...

Thank you for the hard work, HB


----------



## Forester

huckybuck said:


> This has been posted in the received thread but in case anyone hasn't seen it..
> 
> Not to put a dampener on the thread  but I think everyone should be aware that I do have one problem with an SS who signed up to send 2 parcels but hasn't been seen on PF for a number of weeks. When I stated my concern they told me that they had sent their parcels that morning. This was over a week ago and as far as I'm aware they haven't yet been received. I have tried to contact the member by PM and email but have had no response :Banghead
> 
> Unfortunately I have only managed to stop 1 parcel from being delivered to this member as I took their word that the parcels had indeed been sent  Sadly they have not updated this thread that they have received the other parcel which is an added disappointment.
> 
> I do have Plan B though  and this is being put into action tonight so everyone should still get their SS parcels though 2 more will be a little late!!! Unfortunately we will have to dip into the emergency fund to cover some of this.
> 
> Thank goodness for all those late parcels going out as it makes it much less obvious who is tangled up in the above


What a shame . Thank heavens you had the foresight to make contingency plans @huckybuck. You , and Elf @sarahecp have put in so much work to try to prevent anything like this happening. Do we have sufficient in the contingency fund ? I'm happy to send a donation ( though sadly it would have to be by a method other than Paypal ).


----------



## Ali71

Totally with you @Forester - happy to contribute x


----------



## huckybuck

Forester said:


> What a shame
> 
> What a shame . Thank heavens you had the foresight to make contingency plans @huckybuck. You , and Elf @sarahecp have put in so much work to try to prevent anything like this happening. Do we have sufficient in the contingency fund ? I'm happy to send a donation ( though sadly it would have to be by a method other than Paypal ).


That's really kind but we have plenty thankfully and better still lots of offers of help


----------



## loroll1991

huckybuck said:


> This has been posted in the received thread but in case anyone hasn't seen it..
> 
> Not to put a dampener on the thread  but I think everyone should be aware that I do have one problem with an SS who signed up to send 2 parcels but hasn't been seen on PF for a number of weeks. When I stated my concern they told me that they had sent their parcels that morning. This was over a week ago and as far as I'm aware they haven't yet been received. I have tried to contact the member by PM and email but have had no response :Banghead
> 
> Unfortunately I have only managed to stop 1 parcel from being delivered to this member as I took their word that the parcels had indeed been sent  Sadly they have not updated this thread that they have received the other parcel which is an added disappointment.
> 
> I do have Plan B though  and this is being put into action tonight so everyone should still get their SS parcels though 2 more will be a little late!!! Unfortunately we will have to dip into the emergency fund to cover some of this.
> 
> Thank goodness for all those late parcels going out as it makes it much less obvious who is tangled up in the above


This really upsets me  So much work has been put into this by yourself and @sarahecp and everyone goes into this and signs up with the trust everyone will do as they're meant to. Can always rely you to have a plan though ! If you need any help, please let me know xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Oh and further to my post on the other thread if you need any donations to make up a new parcel or 2 I'm more than happy to donate!! X


----------



## huckybuck

Thank you so much everyone..my main concern is to try to make sure the new parcels are as nice as they could be (as if we'd had the extra time) so I may well take a few people up on the offer of help..thank you for all those volunteers, I'm noting you all down xxx


----------



## Jellypi3

So sad some people act that way  you made it so clear from the start the rules. It's just rude.


----------



## Smoosh

That's so sad that some people commit themselves to something and then don't bother even providing an explanation  Thank you for all your hardwork @huckybuck If you need anymore please count me in!

Also, I'm sorry, I didn't quite make the post today, however my SS is all boxed up and ready to be sent first thing tomorrow morning, I hope this is ok and I will let you know as soon as it has been sent.


----------



## Blue-BearUK

I think for SS next year, maybe we should all give a contact number or something.. It's such a shame that they haven't been in touch! I would say give the benefit of the doubt... but seeing as they said they had posted a parcel & it conveniently never arrived... It doesn't look good to me. 
If they have indeed signed up with no intention of sending something - that is so wrong and rude! Why would you even do that?! I would be fuming if I had took time & effort into creating their gift & they just dissappeard. I'm so glad you've managed to stop the second parcel being sent. If you would like any donations for their SS I am happy to pitch in. - And I myself use Royal Mail daily (second class) & nothing has ever taken more than a week to arrive :-/ 

Having said all of this - if there is a genuine reason why they haven't been on or contacted you - apologies.


----------



## JaimeandBree

If it comes to light that there is a genuine reason for the lack of communication and the parcels do turn up then I'm sure everyone will be very understanding of that but I absolutely agree with @huckybuck that we can't wait any longer to find out and run the risk of kitties and slaves not receiving parcels in time for Christmas when I'm sure they will have put a lot of thought and effort into their own parcels. I'm very glad that we have the emergency fund this year and I know that a lot of people myself included will be more than happy to contribute if needed.

If the person in question does happen to read this and feels that we are being hard on them if they do have a good reason all I would say is that we did have this situation last year and sadly it did turn out that the parcel was never posted and the recipient did not receive anything in time for Christmas though another member kindly sent some gifts afterwards. So if we are being overly cautious here there is a reason for it.

As ever Cat Chatters you amaze me with your kindness and generosity xxx


----------



## Shikoku

16 days until Christmas Eve!  Every night before I go to sleep, I think one more sleep closer to opening :Shy I'm too excited! :Hilarious


----------



## Ali71

@Shikoku I can safely admit on here that so far I have put more thought and effort into choosing SS presents than my human family!


----------

